#edubuntu 2006-02-27
<kjaer> I am wondering, are you focusing primarily at schools for small kids ?
<kjaer> In my opinion you could add some latex packages for chemisty and physics. And also some kind of computer algebra system. Then it would suit perfectly for highschool students.
<kjaer> And documentation for the latex packages, how this makes your life easier.
<Gadi> has anyone here had problems with debootstrap today against the us mirror?
<dsaa|away> is it posible to install edubuntu directly from HD to HD?
<Burgwork> dsaa|away, yes, as you would Ubuntu
<dsaa|away> bugwork: how?
<dsaa|away> burgwork i mean.
<Burgwork> dsaa|away, sorry, no clue
<Burgwork> wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation may have something
<dsaa|away> burgwork: thanks
<jjjjjjj> ehllo
<Burgwork> hey
<jjjjjjj> well i will take my chance and ask:  in windows when I add a user I can say the user has to change password at next logon.  I dont see that in edubuntu
<jjjjjjj> how long does a pw last in ubuntu?
<Burgwork> there is that option in Ubuntu as well, but this is better to ask in #ubuntu
<jjjjjjj> i am using edubuntu sorry
<Burgwork> it would be the same in either
<jjjjjjj> do you know where?
<jjjjjjj> in the os i do this?
<Burgwork> sorry, no idea
<jjjjjjj> well thanks for at least replying.... i hardly come here because no one ever responds. <sigh>
<jjjjjjj> good luck
<Burgwork> np
<mhz> jsgotangco: ping
<mhz> jsgotangco: ever trasnformed avi into vcd ?
<jsgotangco> not in linux though
<mhz> hmm
<mhz> jsgotangco:  mencvcd matrix matrix.avi
<mhz> mjpehtools
<mhz> it is not in main
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<enyc> meep
<enyc> q-)
<enyc> I would like to know about squidguard+edubutu (or othor web-filtering...) in dapper-to-come release ;-)
<enyc> meep
<enyc> ;-)
<enyc> meep
<enyc> ;-)
<highvoltage> enyc: beep
<highvoltage> ogra mentioned privoxy a while ago, which i like a lot. not sure what happened about that. i was meaning to ask him.
<jsgotangco> ARRGHGHHH
<jsgotangco> Gcompris hijacks my resolution setttings
<jsgotangco> then decides to go kthxbye
* jsgotangco investigates
* Kaiser_Away had that too
<jsgotangco> oohhh
<jsgotangco> nice error message
<jsgotangco> segfault and that's it
<jsgotangco> Kaiser_Away, x86 or amd64?
<Kaiser_Away> x86, my mate was investigateing, so I'm not sure of the details
<jsgotangco> it also happens in amd64
<Kaiser_Away> hm
<jsgotangco> Kaiser_Away, does the intro music finish first before crashing?
<Kaiser_Away> jsgotangco: not sure, i wasnt sitting at it, i just got told (and got given back a pc with a funny res)
<jsgotangco> ok i'll do a trace
<jsgotangco> Kaiser_Away, the best gcompris performance i had was in hoary...in breezy, sound doesn't work on me
<Kaiser_Away> jsgotangco: i had never seen it before Breezy - not the sort of app i ususaly use ;)
<jsgotangco> heh
<highvoltage> hi pips1 
<highvoltage> pips1: i talked to znarl (ubuntu sysadmin), he said he'll try his best to have proto.edubuntu up by tomorrow
<lucasvo> pips1: hoi ;-)
<lucasvo> pips1: you are doing the homepage for edubuntu?
<highvoltage> hi lucasvo 
<highvoltage> pips1 will be helping out on the new drupal site, he has lots of ideas for the drupal implementation
* lucasvo doesn't know drupal
<lucasvo> only typo3 
<lucasvo> which rocks
<highvoltage> we've decided to stick to drupal now, though. since we've changed our minds too much in the past
<lucasvo> np
<lucasvo> http://vincisolutions.wservices.ch/index.php
<lucasvo> (typo3))
<pips1> highvoltage, hi
<pips1> lucasvo, hi
<lucasvo> pips1: where are you frim?
<lucasvo> s/i/o/g
<pips1> lucasvo, zurich
<pips1> you?
<highvoltage> perhaps i should try nscreen too :)
<highvoltage> gnu screen doesn't always play nicely with gnome-terminal
<divansantana> ogra: U there?
<divansantana> ogra: Have good news for a change! :D
<lucasvo> pips1: ich auch
<lucasvo> highvoltage: it is almost working
* lucasvo is disappointed about swisscom
<lucasvo> they only offer blackberry service for  big companies with special contracts
<juliux> ogra, you have done a great job for dapper
<juliux> ogra, it is very fast boot up
<jsgotangco> JaneW, are we having a meeting later?
<JaneW> jsgotangco: hi, yes
<jsgotangco> JaneW, ok might not come on time, my update is that the preview of docs are now in doc.ubuntu.com but i want to ask the group if a quickguide is still desirable i already have something in my laptop but i haven't upladed yet because it has some pngs....if the cookbook still has no update, i would push for the desktop quickguide since i already have made some screenshots and text
<JaneW> jsgotangco: ok, I'll mention that
<JaneW> jsgotangco: there was discussion of release notes yesterday
<jsgotangco> they can do it on wiki then i'll move to svn
<JaneW> jsgotangco: they want to keep the announcements very lean and link the release announcements to the release notes for each derivative
<jsgotangco> thats better
<jsgotangco> ok i'll try to catch up later then
<mhz> JaneW: hi there, have you been able to talk with Mr. S.?
<JaneW> mhz: no, but I have mailed him
<JaneW> mhz: afaik he gets back to London next week...
<mhz> JaneW: oh, then, you knowing him, what would be the best tip for me? move on?
<mhz> JaneW: move on = dont consider his support and just use the resources I have available today?
<JaneW> mhz: have you tried mailing cvd? she would know if he has asked for it to be scheduled in his dairy...
<JaneW> mhz: mail her at claire@canonical.com
<mhz> JaneW: oh, that I'll do immediately, thx
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu dev Update Meeting in 15 mins in #ubuntu-meeting
<JaneW> time to get a coffee/beverage of choice/last smoke/toilet break/dog walk etc ;)
<highvoltage> thanks for the coffee/dog reminder
<mhz> highvoltage: hi there!!!
* mhz is happy to see highvoltage alive and kicking
<highvoltage> hi mhz !!!
<pips1> hi mhz, I was hoping you would make it to the "website meeting" on monday, to join our heated debate :-)
<mhz> pips1: me too but i had a very stupid accident :(
<pips1> oh
<highvoltage> mhz: how so?
<mhz> highvoltage: i landed over a 'cement' field, with my left elbow, left knee and my right hand, so I hardly walk and the elbow injury pain is killing me
<highvoltage> ouch
<mhz> highvoltage: i could easily see the bone of it 
<highvoltage> how did you land? were you running or was this from a vehicle?
<mhz> and it looked so 'ugly' that my daughter started to cry
<highvoltage> JaneW: perhaps we should schedule seperate rambling sessions for #edubuntu ;)
<mhz> ;)
<highvoltage> mhz: hope it gets better real soon.
<mhz> highvoltage: i was running to the meeting :D
<highvoltage> nothing worse than having to work when you hurt
<highvoltage> oh no!
<mhz> highvoltage: thx
<mhz> me too! so I can sleep on well
<enyc> < highvoltage> ogra mentioned privoxy a while ago, which i like a lot. 
<enyc>                      not sure what happened about that. i was meaning to ask 
<enyc>                      him.
<enyc> hrrrm
<enyc> highvoltage: thanks for letting me know ;-)
* enyc not familiar with privoxy
<pips1> enyc, most people are in #ubuntu-meeting right now
<JaneW> flint makes me feel violent
<ogra> heh
<ogra> FITS !
<jsgotangco> i'll chuck in a quickguide if it still fits the cd
<jsgotangco> well actually i've already written like 1/4 of it
<mhz> jsgotangco: it will fit
<JaneW> jsgotangco: yes your version was great, I have NO idea what they are doing now.
<JaneW> I am grateful for what they are doing, but if it amounts to nothing it will have been a tremendous waste of time
<jsgotangco> i dunno sorry to say i consider it vaporware for now
<jsgotangco> if they continued with my original sources, they have already covered 1/3 of the content
<jsgotangco> back then, the problem was how our LTSP will be executed
<Yagisan> JaneW: I can see what you mean
<highvoltage> almost mentioned this in #ubuntu-meeting, but it's a bit off-topic
<JaneW> I am not sure whether to have faith in them pulling it off, or moving to a plan B already...
<highvoltage> i've come a bit further with Xola: http://jonathancarter.co.za/projects/xola/index.py
<highvoltage> check the "I need diagnostic lab information." I think it's kinda cool.
<highvoltage> i want to do a similar diagnostic page for edubuntu, when it's more mature.
<JaneW> I feel like in all the time we have talked about it I could have just done it (though I prolly couldn't have)
<JaneW> highvoltage: thanks I will look
<mhz> JaneW: in Chile we have  a saying: "Dont place all eggs in same container" (or something like that, sorry for translation)
<Yagisan> mhz: Don't play all you eggs in one basket
<mhz> hence, Planb B and C should always be on progress along with Plan A
<Yagisan> s/play/place
<highvoltage> in English, there's a saying "Don't put all your eggs in one basket"
<mhz> Yagisan: oh, much better!
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: is that za_EN
<mhz> highvoltage: hehee, that too
<Yagisan> heh - beat highvoltage
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yeah, I suppose so!
<JaneW> mhz: here it's 'don't put all your eggs in one basket'
<mhz> okis
<JaneW> sorry I am slow
<JaneW> the wiki version of the cookbook is gone...
<mhz> so JaneW, dont feel bad to have 3 plans
<JaneW> thing is flint has a different MOST IMPORTANT ISSUE each week
<jsgotangco> heh
<JaneW> a few weeks back he was very worried about the picture of Richard Stallman and it HAD TO BE CHANGED
<mhz> my idea would be: Plan A -> Jelkner and Kjcole work    Plan B -> Jsgotanco and Mhz quickguide   Plan C -> highvoltage's
<jsgotangco> mhz: that's terrible 3 plans...
<mhz> hehehehe
<jsgotangco> mhz: you'll kill the project manager
<mhz> lol
<JaneW> mhz: but highvoltage's is specific to SA and the tuxLabs stuff...
<JaneW> which is back to where we started ;)
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> it doesn't help that i stated the cookbook out of sheer boredom
<mhz> JaneW: oh sure, but it can be summarized easily in 10 days of active work
<mhz> active = at least 3 hours among 10 people
<mhz> 3 hours a day
<jsgotangco> mhz: this is not the real issue imo
<jsgotangco> mhz: our current LTSP has some modifications with the previous LTSP
<mhz> yup
<jsgotangco> but they're not big changes
<mhz> I know that
<jsgotangco> so a any manual can still apply if the 5.10 was used
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: did you get my soft-module update?
<Yagisan> but they are *important* changes
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: it covers edubuntu ltsp, as apposed to ltsp.org
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: i haven't
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: it's almost like a diff-doc to the old cookbook
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: i can merge it if you want
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: in that case, i'll make a plan to get it out
<mhz> JaneW: see? doable
<mhz> not ideal but doable
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: i already had an original 1/3 document and they decided to do again from scratch
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: could I see your document. If it is already 1/3 done, it should already be very useful
* jsgotangco looks for previous svn commits
<mhz> .oO(not bzr??)
<mhz> ;)
<juliux> re
* jsgotangco kicks mhz bzr was just a concept back then
<mhz> jsgotangco: lol
<mhz> I know, I know
<highvoltage> JaneW: i don't think it helps adding fuel to the flint fire ;)
<juliux> hm why is the ubuntu server so slow? dont want wait 6h for edubuntu fligth4 image
<JaneW> highvoltage: you are right
* JaneW needs to learn to *let it go*
<JaneW> OMmmmmm
<mhz> JaneW: lol
<jsgotangco> JaneW: i guess this is a good time to take out those fish stockings...
<mhz> JaneW: I can offer nice tea cup from my garden
* Yagisan hands JaneW some petrol and some matches - go jane go >:)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: behave!
* Yagisan helpfully strikes a match for JaneW
<JaneW> woof
* Yagisan smells someone being barbecued - mmm crispy
<mhz> so JaneW can we have 3 plans or 2 is fine ?
<JaneW> mhz: I think 2
<JaneW> mhz: we can always combine 2&3 I think...
<mhz> Yagisan: don't talk aboiut food please, I have not eaten in 12 hours
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<mhz> JaneW: okis.
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: can you send me the doc when you get it thnx
<JaneW> mhz: is mhz_cooking broken?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: just getting permission, it's a pre-release doc. i think i'll upload it and then post to edubuntu-devel
<mhz> JaneW: however, I do admit that jelkner and kjcole wikied the status 2 weeks ago and called for help.
<Yagisan> highvoltage: we don't need ops here - thx
<mhz> JaneW: hehe
<JaneW> mhz: yes I am not going to bale on them yet, but I am feeling less 'safe'
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: ok thanks cheers
* jsgotangco gets busy
<JaneW> highvoltage: who made you boss? ;)
<highvoltage> some idiot called chanserv
<JaneW> heh
<jsgotangco> mhz: i'm going to ignore your roadmap for a while, i don't think we have time to create elaborate plans 
<mhz> JaneW: i was going to post 'me offering' but then we talked about a quick guide with jsgotangco and it sounded more doable for my time-availability
<mhz> jsgotangco: okis, what do you propose?
<jsgotangco> mhz: write
<mhz> jsgotangco: write about whatever we feel is needed?
<squareyes> Evening all
<mhz> jsgotangco: ?
<mhz> squareyes: hi there
<jsgotangco> mhz: yup based on EdubuntuQuickguide which is doable
<flint> ogra, we can continue here if you feel up to it.
<flint> jsgotangco, you got a url for me on the quickguide?
<jsgotangco> flint: hold on i'm moving content
<squareyes> Have been having a play with edubuntu, when I run one of the games, and close it down, the Education heading in Applications list disappears. I s this a known bug?
<mhz> jsgotangco: so the last 3 point have priority now? #
<mhz> Write the Introduction to the Guide
<mhz> #
<mhz> Write and show the environment the user may see in Edubuntu
<mhz> #
<mhz> Add some references to get additional information and support
<flint> jsgotangco, no problemmo, keep in mind I actually studied the damn tuxlab book, it was not bad...
<jsgotangco> flint: i'm not writing a server book
<jsgotangco> ill brb first
<flint> jsgotangco, what the distro needs is a quick guide that a stressed and ignorant installer can find.  the firefox default page...
<mhz> flint: this is for a teacher-student (not admins) needing a quick "let's see this edubuntu thing"
<ogra> squareyes, breezy or dapper ? this happened very early in the dapper development cycle, but is solved since quite a while
<highvoltage> flint, jsgotangco: http://jonathancarter.ossn.co.za/files/howto/
<flint> mhz, show me something.  the last thing anyone needs is the pablum of the ubuntu default page IMHO.  they need something more than this.
<mhz> ogra: nice F4 announcement BTW
<highvoltage> there are two openoffice documents with the new edubuntu-y stuff
<ogra> mhz, heh, it had weird grammar ... 
<highvoltage> meant to replace certain parts of the old cookbook.
<ogra> edubuntu-y ?
<flint> highvoltage, christ jonathan, this is only a half a meg!!!!
<mhz> flint: yup, we have no "firefox default page", iirc
<flint> why the f**k cannot we get this on the distro ollie?
<ogra> mhz, we have one ... its just broken it seems
<highvoltage> flint: it's not an entire cookbook, only some updates (and it includes images)
<squareyes> Not sure, am using ubuntu breezy at the moment,happened yesterday, , will be back if I re-boot, is there anyway to get it back otherwise?
<flint> ogra, it is not broken, it is the standard default page that the ubuntu firefox product installs.
<mhz> ogra: sorry, we =  in the quickguide, yet
<ogra> squareyes, look in the bugtracker, i think its documented somewhere ...
<flint> ogra, did the chroot thing get fixed in flight 4?
<ogra> mhz, i have a edubuntu homepage in my breezy installs ...
<squareyes> OK thanks ogra
<mhz> ogra: yes, me too
<ogra> flint, which chroot thing ? 
<mhz> ogra: we use that as base for dapper?
<ogra> i thought so ...
<flint> ogra, i ignored the error I got at install with flight 3 and got a very serviceable edubuntu dapper.
<ogra> the moodle part needs to be redone ... and a link to the locka schooltool install should go in
<ogra> *local
<flint> ogra, I talked with you on the chroot error i got... remember? (so many bugs so little time - the Oliver story  :^)
<ogra> flint, its all fine now ... it just appears that ltsp-update-sshkeys isnt run from the installer ...
<ogra> so one manual command left that i have to track down ...
<flint> ogra, yea, that's it, that's the ticket! :^)
<ogra> as ssoon as i have time today i'll make the last merges from debian/skolelinux to ltsp ...
<mhz> ogra: see deadlines in https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuQuickguide/RoadMap
<mhz> sorry
<flint> I will download the flight and try to break it!
<mhz> ogra: see deadlines in http://mhz.homelinux.org/elwiki/FunPictures
<ogra> flint, go !
<squareyes> Thanks for the help, take care, bye for now
<mhz> and Mistakes, ogra 
* mhz will only have the mini lab hardware ready by next thursday (next week, i mean)
<flint> mhz, termin ist termin, excellent!
<mhz> heheh
<ogra> heh
<pips1> mhz, termin LOL
<mhz> http://mhz.homelinux.org/elwiki/FunPictures/CustomerService
<flint> anyway, ollie, am I asking too much to get something on that firefox default page that is usefull?
<pips1> ogra, i did the same thing like flint, I installed flight3 and have been updating without probs ever since... should I install flight 4 and see how that works?
<flint> b back in a few minutes...
<Yagisan> hands up everyone here that likes fedora boxes.
<mhz> flint: why dont you wiki a page listing the topics you would consider 'useful' in the default page of firefox. Maybe we already have the info and it only a matter of putting all pieces together
<ogra> pips1, as you like... good to hear that upgrading worked so far
<mhz> Yagisan: down _0_
<Yagisan> see - no hands. After having to fix one today I know why
<ogra> the most intresting changes were in ltsp ... thats most worth testing though
<pips1> ogra, i can't test any of the ltsp server stuff though, i only go a single workstation for testing here :-/
<pips1> ah, well...
<Yagisan> pips1: vmware - qemu ?
<pips1> Yagisan, sorry, no, I meant to get vmware installed, but haven't found the time to actually do it :-/
* pips1 googles qemu
<Yagisan> pips1: its in universe
<Yagisan> slower, but works mostly similar.
<pips1> Yagisan, cheers
<mhz> jsgotangco: gotta go to doc now. I'll be back near 01:00 AM UTC (thursday). Please even email me or wiki your summary of a proposal we work on these next 10 days (or less) for the quick guide so I can comment it. Thanks man. Oh, and let me know if i continue working on the Category Cross-listing for moin.
<Yagisan> I have used it to test workstation mode, but it *should* also do networking
<mhz> well, guys, Bye all! see ya tomorrow
<flint> mhz could i do this on the ubuntu documentation page that exists?
<Yagisan> see you mhz
<mhz> flint: hmm, wikiing is better so we can all work on it and subscribe to changes. 
<flint> ogra, I can test the ltsp and give you a-b timing comparisons...
<mhz> Yagisan: bye Yagisan 
<flint> ogra, I am so uninterested in the differences between a moin, a wiki and drupal.  Is there something wrong with me?
<Yagisan> flint: in one word. yes.
<highvoltage> flint: short answer: yes.
<flint> ogra, do not answer that last question, answer this one instead.  
<Yagisan> ;)
<highvoltage> Yagisan: ^5
<flint> lol
* Yagisan ducks out to prepare invoices for todays customers
<flint> for my money you guys are all like great solo guitar players, and one likes a fender, and the other a gibson, and the third a silvertone.  I just like the the music.
<flint> ogra, my thought for the day relates to multimedia on a workstation.  If you had local storage could you play it on a workstation?
<flint> with local storage could you display multimedia content (eg full frame dvd video) on a local worksation with a dvd player as the local storage device?
<flint> ogra, just want an opinion here...  this is my fanciful thought for the morning.  Had a long night.
<ogra> unlikely ... 
<ogra> only if you run the mediaplayer locally as well
<flint> flint, realizes that he has really got Oliver pensive...
<ogra> else the data has to got through the net several timmes
<flint> ogra, yea, that is what I thought.  the local storage would need to have local applications available to exploit the local storage... excellent point
<ogra> i.e: from the local CD drive to the desktop on the server ... there it gets played by the mediaplayer and the video picture is forwarded through the net to the client ... thats one time to much ...
<flint> so you travel down a slippery slope whenever you start on the path of local storage...
<ogra> they are unrelated
<flint> ogra, last night I played wth vobs over the net.  This is not a fun way to deliver content...
<ogra> one is about storage, one about multimedia playback
<flint> ogra, I would like to hold the grail of local media playback for ltsp in  my hand and drink from this chalice. :^)
<flint> flint, clearly maintains his vanity...
<ogra> go ahead ... note that my focus for dapper+1 is already on local devices ...
<flint> ogra, and a powerful focus it is my friend.  thanks for your thoughts.
<flint> ok let me go and torrent down flight 4.  I do not feel right if I am not complaining about something :^)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: this is awesome
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: its like a full rewrite
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> actually
<jsgotangco> it *is*
<jsgotangco> its a bit advanced though
<jsgotangco> JaneW: it seems highvoltage wrote a cookbook
<ogra> lets cook then :)+
<Yagisan> can I have fires with that ?
<Yagisan> mmm - pyromania
<jsgotangco> it starts with setup
<jsgotangco> then adding users
<jsgotangco> troubleshooting
<jsgotangco> i can incorporate this
<Yagisan> highvoltage: your tuxlabs book
<Yagisan> it looks rather good. I'm reading it now
<pips1> ogra, I updated to links from flight 3 to flight 4 on this page https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Testing/CurrentEdubuntu I hope that's in your sense (hh, "in deinem Sinn")
<ogra> yup, thanks a lot :)
<pips1> I didn't quite catch what you said about willow... (is that for dapper+1 ?)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: that's meant to be an update to the content the the old one, so it's probably not suitable on it's own, and it is still very tuxlab-based
<highvoltage> Yagisan: thanks :)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: there are some, but the start/install part is applicable
<pips1> ogra, what's the story with the willow content-filtering? will that be in dapper?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> its not packaged yet, it takes quite some time to get such a package right ...
<pips1> oki, ic
<ogra> i want automatic transparent proxying if possible 
<ogra> thats tricky to implement right
<prognus> hi all
<pips1> btw, did the latest update, went ok
<pips1> prognus, hi
<zakame> evening edubunteros! :D
<prognus> I'm trying to use edubuntu, I setted up a box and boot a fat client
<prognus> but I can't login on the client....
<prognus> someone could help me? (maybe in pvt?)
<ogra> prognus, try running: sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys and try again to login
<prognus> ok
<prognus> worked!!!
<prognus> thanks ogra
<ogra> :)
<prognus> but my gnome have no theme
<ogra> thats breezy ? 
<prognus> dapper fligth-4
<ogra> ah ... 
<prognus> I was with the same user on server and client
<ogra> you are logged in twice with this user, right ?
<prognus> yes... sorry
<pips1> ogra, gcompris won't launch...
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/26_allow_single_user_multiple_logins.patch
<ogra> that one is waiting for inclusion
<ogra> it fixes the theme issue 
<ogra> can you start it from a terminal and see whats the eroor ? 
<pips1> the screen resolution get's adjusted, I get a white screen, with only the normal gnome menu items at the top, a big red cursor, but I can't click on anything and the harddisk is still doing some reads...
<pips1> i.e. behaves like a soft freeze
<pips1> ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't do anything
<pips1> can't switch to another console either
<pips1> hmm
<prognus> I logged with another user and all works fine, thanks
<prognus> edubuntu have something implemented about local devices?
* pips1 does hardware-reset
<ogra> not it dapper ...
<ogra> will be in dapper +1
<prognus> I'll try to implemet ltspfs
<pips1> ogra, gcompris works for you?
<jsgotangco> it works after an updated
<jsgotangco> s/updated/update
<pips1> well, I just did an update 30 mins ago...
<ogra> pips1, yes, it does
<jsgotangco> mine didnt work from flight4, but ogra updated it and it now works
<jsgotangco> pips1: does it crash after the intro music ends?
<pips1> maybe it's an amd64 prob?
<pips1> jsgotangco, aha
<ogra> nope, i tested the fix on amd64
* jsgotangco had his amd64 run too
<ogra> the only arch i dont test on is normally i386 :)
<ogra> since you can mostly assume it works there if it wirks on the two other arches ...
* pips1 scrambles to get his external speakers
<jsgotangco> from flight4, it only plays the intro music then crashes
<jsgotangco> and it used to hijack the resolution on mine
<jsgotangco> but after the upload its tame now
<ogra> that was th plan with this upload ;)
* pips1 checks for newer updates
<pips1> hmm, my system is up to date...
<pips1> gcompris 7.2-1ubuntu2
* pips1 blushes and realises he doesn't know his dpkg options
<ogra> the version is right ... hmm ...
<pips1> well, I did dpkg -l gcompris
<pips1> that doesn't give me the installed version, but the latest version in the db, right?
<pips1> how do I find out the actual installed version no.?
<prognus> edubuntu has an lts.conf? I can't find....
<ogra> nope, that command is right ... 
<pips1> oh
* Yagisan risks revealing he hasn't actually installed a recent version for a long while now
<ogra> if the line starts with ii
<ogra> then its installed
<Yagisan> do I still get to hear at the server when everyone logs on ?
<pips1> it does start with ii
<ogra> prognus, nope, create one in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf
<pips1> what is the util that allows you to retrieve more info about crashes?
<prognus> ok, thanks again
<pips1> jsgotangco, I have the same symptoms, i.e. the intro music is played, my resolution get's hijacked and then crashes
<jsgotangco> yup that's amd64 sympton in flight4
<jsgotangco> but strange, i updated, it works now
<ogra> here as well
<pips1> doesn't work for me, even after i updated just now ??? 8-O
* pips1 reboots
<jsgotangco> can you run it on console and see it you get segfault errors
<ogra> pips1, try mv ~/.gcompris ~/.gcompris.bak
<jsgotangco> heh segfault is already an error
<pips1> you mean, I should start it from console like '# gcompris' ?
<pips1> ogra, jsgotangco what should I try first?
<ogra> move the dir and run it from console afterwards ...
* pips1 tries starting it from the console
<jsgotangco> pips1: you can try ogra first
<Yagisan> night all
<pips1> ah
<ogra> so you have tested both ;)
<pips1> ok
<pips1> ok, I moved the dir to .bak and then launched it from the menu --> crash
<pips1> ak, I tried launching it from console, I got some error msg there, but I guess I need to pipe it into some txt file, because now I get the white screen and I need to reboot
<pips1> sorry, bear with me, I'm not that experienced with linux debugging :-)
<ogra> in any case please file a bug about it ...
<pips1> ah, I get some error about the locale...
<pips1> ogra, in malone, right?
<pips1> well, looks my prob looks like this one https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gcompris/+bug/29643
<pips1> but how can I capture the console message ... so I can compare it with this bug report ?
<pips1> jsgotangco, any tips how to "capture" my console output before the crash?
<jsgotangco> hmmm?
<jsgotangco> just run gcompris from console...
<pips1> well, yes, then I see some messages on the console, but only for a very short time, and then I get the crash an need to reboot
<jsgotangco> the console doesn't say anything?
<jsgotangco> not even segfault?
<pips1> it does, but I don't have time to read it, before my resolution gets hijacked, that is...
<alejandro> ogra, have you tested audio support with LTSP?
<jjjjjjj> hello?
<DeeJay1> hi
<jjjjjjj> do you use vsftpd by any chance?
<DeeJay1> nope, sorry
<jjjjjjj> np
<jjjjjjj> i was going down the lstp road when i got sidetracked by vsftpd
<jjjjjjj> er ltsp i mean
<jjjjjjj> my goal is to try a classroom server with thin clients
<jjjjjjj> i'm not a teacher... my wife is tho.  but it could be a computer centre too where it is used.
<fyzix> Has any of you tried the flight4 edubuntu livecd?
<fyzix> Its my impression that it has a totally dull bootsplash, and there is no shutdown-splash. what do you think?
<fyzix> would it be wrong to file a bug?
<ogra_> shutdown splash is planned for dapper+1, it was no target for this release ...
<ogra_> the format of the bootsplash has changed, so the old image looks a bit streched ...
<fyzix> ogra ok. but also the acknowledge "ok" during boot are grayish. Isn't Edubuntu supposed to look more lively?
<ogra_> we're supposed to get the same artwork ubuntu and kubuntu get before release, i havent seen anything yet though ...
<fyzix> ok, I guess it's just to wait then...
<ogra_> what you see is the breezy bootsplash, it was a quick gimp work shortly before the deadline ...
<ogra_> i agree that the colors are a bug ...
<fyzix> hehe :-)
<fyzix> ogra I tried writing the livecd with 8x speed like you told me to in the bug report, It didn't help anything though
<ogra_> but if it works on two other machines, i doubt its CD related ...
<fyzix> yeah, but I have no idea what else it could be... I suppose I don't use that computer anyway, but still, somebody else might have problems with it.
<ogra_> its the only report i have about it so far ...
<ogra_> did you try the computer with another bootable CD ?
<fyzix> I will try that later, but as far as I remember it has always had a problem with ubuntu livecds. It got kubuntu breezy installed though, so install cd should work.
<fyzix> \quit
<] _azarus> I may not be searching well enough but I'm unable to find the default root password for Edubuntu. Anyone know it?
<ogra_> there is none 
<] _azarus> Don't you hate it when the answer is so obvious it's painful? ;)
<ogra_> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/RootSudo
<] _azarus> Thanks for that.
<juliux> ogra_, the bootsplash on the thinclient is very great!!
<ogra_> :)
<juliux> i have installed flight4 on my laptop
<juliux> and my thinclients have now 128MB ram
<ogra_> cool
<juliux> i will take my laptop and 2 thinclient to the cebit
<juliux> and will show ubuntu and edubuntu dapper on it
<ogra_> cool :=)
<juliux> and i have bought a python with gut book
<juliux> s/gut/gui
<ogra_> hehe
<juliux> becaue i have a free semster 
<ubuntu__> jinty: hi
<jinty> hey ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> jinty: oops, sorry, pips1 here (writing from a dapper flight 4 live cd :-)
<jinty> anything interesting happening?
<jinty> ahh
<ubuntu__> jinty: well, apart from the feature freeze in ubuntu?
<jinty> hi again, been a while
<ubuntu__> jinty: how is the schooltool packaging situation?
<jinty> should be resolving itself very shortly
<jinty> I am actually doing a final test on my local machine right now
<lucasvo> ubuntu__: any url of the work you have already done?
<ubuntu__> jinty: yes, it's been quite a long time... i got sucked up completely by my "day job" which turned out to be a day and night job ;-)
<ubuntu__> jinty: good one!
<ubuntu__> lucasvo: there isnt much too see yet...
<lucasvo> ok
* jinty is doing his "night job" right now
<ubuntu__> jinty: all the best with your packaging! looking forward to put st to the test :-) 
<ubuntu__> got to reboot... cu
#edubuntu 2006-02-28
<jinty> ogra_: ping??
<ogra_> jinty, pong
<ogra_> i'm seeing doko is syncing zope stuff like mad :)
<jinty> ok, then no need to tell you!
<ogra_> but i guess it sits in NEW for a while, doesnt it ? 
<jinty> should only be maximum a day. there were no package name changes
<ogra_> ok
* ogra_ hopes the best :)
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> got the sync request mail from doko :))
<jsgotangco> mhz: ping?
<mhz> jsgotangco: pong, just sitting at the computer ;)
<mhz> I have not checked anything
<jsgotangco> cool
<jsgotangco> :)
<mhz> but I am willing to do some work with you
<jsgotangco> i only posted the first part
<mhz> url?
<jsgotangco> ok can you do your work for me at the moment here at the office while i focus on our quickguide? :)
<jsgotangco> mhz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuQuickguide/IntroductionToEdubuntu
<jsgotangco> wait let me edit some stuff
<mhz> okis
<jsgotangco> mhz: you can check now
<mhz> same url?
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> mhz: if you're free, can you start with TheEdubuntuApplications
<jsgotangco> you can just make a tree of the Edubuntu-specific desktop apps
<mhz> jsgotangco: a tree?
<jsgotangco> mhz: just a listing will do
<mhz> Edubuntu specific = Math, Language, Art ?
<mhz> etc?
<jsgotangco> Age group, take your pick
<jsgotangco> i don't think primary schoolers will dig Kalzium
<jsgotangco> while those in high school will puke at gcompris
<jsgotangco> :D
<mhz> jsgotangco: okis
<jsgotangco> ogra_: hmm i think blender is broken
<dieKleineMaus1> hi 
<dieKleineMaus1> somewhere on?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<gloin> ping #edubuntu =] 
<highvoltage> * pong
<jsgotangco> :D
<gloin> ergh!
<gloin> so has anyone figured out how to get dhcp3-server working with the ltsp-suggested config?
<gloin> no matter what I try, it always barfs due to "no subnet declaration"
<gloin> this is stinky
<gloin> I'd rather go back to older dhcp server
<gloin> but any attempt to move this direction causes an uninstall of edubuntu-server and ltsp-server-standalone
<highvoltage> ogra_: awake?
<lucasvo> gloin: that is OK
<lucasvo> you can uninstal ltsp-server-standalone
<lucasvo> gloin: http://pastebin.com/568214
<gloin> eh, I figured it out
<lucasvo> gloin: this is my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<gloin> for some oddball reason, ubuntu wants to use the dhcpd.conf in /etc/ltsp/ instead of the normal place
<gloin> which threw me for about an hour and a half =[
<lucasvo> gloin: yes, thats the ltsp standalone package
<gloin> ahh
<gloin> what's standalone provide?
<lucasvo> if you remove ltsp-server-standalone you can use the normal dhcp3-server
<gloin> eh, I just symlinked the real dhcpd.conf to /etc/ltsp/
<gloin> what does standalone provide?
<lucasvo> gloin: standalone provides a dhcpserver so you don't have to setup a dhcpserver
<gloin> oh, heh
<gloin> just to keep things amusing, I'm also using the parallel dhcp server recipe
<gloin> which I've done before with success
<lucasvo>  hi pips1 
<pips1> hi lucasvo 
<highvoltage> hi pips1 
<pips1> hi
<gloin> this is odd
<gloin> I've got the client booting
<gloin> but it says "tftp error 1 (file not found)
<gloin> I'm quite sure the file is in the path the error specifies
* gloin is failing to understand why this error occurs, and syslog isn't showing anything
<highvoltage> gloin: which version of PXE is the client running? on some of the 0.99 versions and older, you'll find that a lot
<gloin> highvoltage: it's not pxe
<gloin> etherboot
<highvoltage> ok
<gloin> http://pastebin.com/568235
<gloin> that's my dhcp config
<gloin> error says "Loading 192.168.1.1:/tftpboot/lts/vmlinuz-2.6.9-ltsp-3 .TFTP error 1 (File not found)
<gloin> syslog just shows the dhcp reqs and acks
<gloin> any notion?
<highvoltage> did you put that line in?
<gloin> which line?
<highvoltage> the /tftpboot/lts part doesn't seem right
<highvoltage> although i don't have a machine with me to confirm
<highvoltage> but from memory, that should usually be lts/vmlinuz/...
<gloin> are you asking about the error or the line from the pastebin?
<highvoltage> i was refering to the line in your dhcp config
<highvoltage> that you just mentioned :)
<gloin> k
<highvoltage> see, your tftp server normally has /tftpboot or /var/lib/tftpboot as your root
<gloin> ahh
<highvoltage> and then you specify the path to your kernel relevant from your root in your dhcpd file
<gloin> http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/DHCP
<gloin> was going from that
<gloin> yeah, that was it
<gloin> client is booted!
<highvoltage> :)
<gloin> I'll submit the change to jammcq
<highvoltage> was it like that by default?
<gloin> no
<highvoltage> ok
<gloin> I did ltspcfg and it did it correctly
<gloin> but I've got some other configs to make (as you can see) so I did a lot of editing
<gloin> but almost all the wiki pages are incorrect
<gloin> wrt path
* gloin fixes a wiki page and alerts jammcq
<gloin> I'm kind of wondering why all those hosts entries are filled in
<spacey> wrt path?
<gloin> yeah
<gloin> with regard to
<spacey> i see nothing wrong there
<gloin> the old version of the dhcp page at ltsp.org prepends "/tftpboot"
<spacey> in the ltsp link
<gloin> I changed it a few minutes ago
<gloin> now I've got a problem where the client won't write to syslog, which is causing x to crash
<spacey> are you using the ubuntu ltsp or the ltsp from ltsp.org?
<gloin> ubuntu ltsp
<spacey> you realise those two have different paths for everything
<spacey> for most things at least
<gloin> o rly?
<spacey> for example tftpboot location
<gloin> I already fought through the dhcp config foolery
<highvoltage> ubuntu ltsp and ltsp.org are two different implementations completely
<spacey> en pxelinux.0 path etc.
<gloin> ahh ok
<highvoltage> although ogra and jmcq are working together to make sure that a lot of the things stay the same
<spacey> yeh
<gloin> cool
<gloin> ok
<highvoltage> gentoo's and debian's ltsp is also different from ltsp.org
<gloin> syslogd is failing
<spacey> dapper or breezy?
<gloin> breezy
* spacey doesn't have any breezy thinclients at hand
<spacey> so whats the error?:P
<gloin> good question
<gloin> xauth: error in locking authority etc
<spacey> login to the client and see
<gloin> that's from the client
<spacey> ldm starts?
<gloin> ldm?
<gloin> I have a shell, if that's what you're asking
<gloin> on the client
<gloin_> I'm horribly lagged on my vps
<gloin_> anyhow
<spacey> uhm
<spacey> do you have ubuntu-version in /etc?
<gloin_> no
<gloin_> testing/unstable
<gloin_> debian_version (END)  
<spacey> you got ldm in /etc/init.d ?
<gloin_> no
<gloin_> nor am I finding anything named that in apt-cache
<spacey> your logged in to the client itself right?
<gloin_> both
<spacey> any interesting in /var/log ?
<gloin_> I've got a shell running on the client, and I'm logged into the server
<gloin_> nothing in either
<gloin_> but
<gloin_> on the server
<gloin_> root@trance:/etc# /etc/init.d/sysklogd start * Starting system log daemon...                                               [fail] 
<spacey> syslogd on the server is not related with the thinclient
<gloin_> oh nevermind anyhow
<gloin_> duh
<gloin_> it needed restarting
<gloin_> here's the error on the client when trying to startx
<gloin_> repeated several times:
<gloin_> xauth:  error in locking authority file //.Xauthority
<gloin_> preceded by 
<gloin_> xauth: error in locking authority file //.serverauth.989
<gloin_> then
<gloin_> Fatal server error:
<gloin_> Cannot open log file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
* gloin_ shrugs
<spacey> which log file does it show up?
<gloin_> it doesn't
<gloin_> is echoed to the shell
<spacey> ah
<spacey> any other logs in /var/log?
<gloin_> a few
<gloin_> mostly empty
<gloin_> some of them are obvious carryovers from the main OS
<gloin_> like bootstrap.log
<gloin_> etc
<spacey> ldm.log ?
<gloin_> I already said
<gloin_> there is no ldm here
<spacey> afaik the breezy thinclient should have ldm
<spacey> because it logs in with ssh
<spacey> over ssh
* gloin_ checks on the client
<gloin_> nope
<gloin_> no ldm on the client, no ldm on the server
<gloin_> no ldm, period
<spacey> should only be on the client
<gloin_> I see it in ltsppath/usr/sbin
<gloin_> but there's no ldm log
<spacey> i don't use the breezy ltsp currently
<gloin_> ergh
<spacey> so can't look up much
<gloin_> what are you using?
<gloin_> dapper?
<gloin_> I've no great objection to %s on sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade
<gloin_> if there's a chance it could help
<spacey> the old fashioned one, the breezy/dapper thinclient was not mature enough in our case. but it should work
<gloin_> I don't understand
<spacey> ask ogra
<spacey> when he's here
<gloin_> sigh
<gloin_> ok
<spacey> he should be able to help you out
<gloin_> allright
<gloin_> this dang server
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> It was supposed to be working last week
<gloin_> for state online testing
<gloin_> I've been dragging it home and working on it at night, trying to get it together
<gloin_> and ending up at 1:45 in the morning going "argh!"
<gloin_> like now 
<spacey> i didn't have that much problems with it :p
<gloin_> yeah
<spacey> did you follow the installnotes on the edubuntu wiki
<gloin_> I did an LTSP deployment a couple years ago on SuSE and it went like a dream
<gloin_> no
<gloin_> I probably should have, eh?
* gloin_ looks
<spacey> i guess so
<spacey> maybe you did some things different
<spacey> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes
* DeeJay1 got LTSP working in breezy from scratch
<gloin_> I'm looking here
<highvoltage> DeeJay1: i assume that would be ltsp.org then?
<DeeJay1> s/breezy/edubuntu breezy
<gloin_> ugh
<gloin_> these instructions
<gloin_>    gksudo "gedit /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf"
* gloin_ gouges out his eyes
<gloin_> su -; vim /etc blah blah
<DeeJay1> highvoltage: but I still have some issues with adding new users to the system, no idea why
<highvoltage> what happens?
<spacey> DeeJay1: that has nothing to do with the thinclients at least:)
<DeeJay1> spacey: yes, but it was annoying the last time I did it..
<DeeJay1> highvoltage: when using normal useradd -m foo and then passwd foo the users actually don't show up in sabayon and they can't log in on the clients AFAIR
* spacey uses ldap backend
* gloin_ is of the growing opinion that ubuntu's ltsp is not ready for primetime
<DeeJay1> gloin_: why not? it does work
<gloin_> I don't know
<gloin_> I'm fighting pretty hard with it
<highvoltage> gloin_: the older ubuntu ltsp wasn't that greight. ogra has put in a hude amount of work into it, and the newer one is certainly much better already
<gloin_> and some of the stuff that I'm having to contend with is just plain goofy imo... like the /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf issue for starters
<gloin_> I spent a good deal of time on that issue alone
<gloin_> which was, well, goofy!
<highvoltage> ltsp.org was better than the last release because it booted faster, it had better support (even though still sucky) for local devices, it supports swapping over the network, it has more options for lts.conf, etc
<DeeJay1> gloin_: hmm, when you think that that is goofy then try to set up pxebooting on a different machine than the ltsp server :)
<gloin_> DeeJay1: no doubt.
<gloin_> I've got more than enough fun going on just dealing with parallel dhcp servers
<highvoltage> ubuntu's ltsp is better from a design perspective, and is only starting to get to a more mature level now.
<spacey> DeeJay1: thats quite easy
<spacey> hm ow wait, we just have the dhcp server on a different machine
<gloin_> highvoltage: I kind of agree.  I'm going to need local devices (at least one printer) and probably sound.  On the other hand, if the design philosophy is better, that's great - down the road.
<DeeJay1> spacey: I know, I've had such a setup at home
<gloin_> but I needed this box going last week =] 
<spacey> gloin well you can install the classic ltsp 
<spacey> we had that going in half an hour or so
<spacey> including coffee
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> really?
<spacey> at least no problems
<spacey> :)
<spacey> but its not upgrade friendly
<spacey> probably needs extra attention when you upgrade to dapper
<gloin_> k
<spacey> not sure though :p
<spacey> didn't try 
* gloin_ has the vanilla ltsp tarball on his server here
<spacey> all the ltsp tools are packaged in universe
<gloin_> hmm
<gloin_> what's edubuntu-server provide?
<spacey> ?
<gloin_> it's wanting to come off with the standalone package
<spacey> its a metapackage
<gloin_> k
<gloin_> so
<gloin_> ok
<spacey> time for breakfast
<gloin_> I'm wondering if I want to delete /opt/ltsp and use the ltsp.org stuff instead or can I get away with leaving it?
<gloin_> breakfast?!
<gloin_> 2am here, mate
<spacey> 11am here ;p
<spacey> gloin you can always tar it as a backup
<spacey> traditional ltsp has the same path
<gloin_> yeha
<gloin_> yeah*
<gloin_> and then clear out /tftpboot
<gloin> hmm
<gloin> lag seems to have disappeared.  good.
<gloin> anyhow
<gloin> I still don't grasp the ubuntu aversion to root
<gloin> even though I use ubuntu =] 
* gloin just sets root up anyhow
<highvoltage> gloin: nothing stops you from doing that. using sudo is just more secure
<gloin> heh
<gloin> not really
<highvoltage> yes, really!
<gloin> I tend to use a marginally-strong (non-dictionary) password for my user account
<gloin> and root gets something much, much tougher
<highvoltage> gloin: i've seen many teachers at schools forgetting a root terminal open
<gloin> that's why I don't give root out
<gloin> teachers at work don't have admin to their windows boxes either
<ogra_> gloin, did you ever maintain a sever that had ssh running *and* was connected to the internet 24h ?
<highvoltage> gloin: if they forget a sudo accounts terminal open, and use sudo, then if a kid comes an hour later to fiddle, there's not much he can do
<gloin> ogra_: hi =] 
<gloin> and yes, I do
<gloin> disable remote root logon and require su -
<ogra_> gloin, and did you ever read its logs ?
<gloin> and install fail2ban =] 
<spacey> ogra_: you get scared by failed attempts?
<gloin> yes, I do read the logs
<spacey> my logs are full
* gloin runs about a dozen servers
<spacey> but i don't care
<ogra_> mostly all automated attacks assume there is a root user you can log in with
<gloin> yep
<gloin> so
<gloin> simple config change in sshd.conf
<gloin> no remote root logon
<gloin> anyhow
<ogra_> and why not grab the evil by its roots ? instead of healing the symptom ?
<gloin> 2 reasons
<gloin> 1: users don't like to use really long passwords, nor particularly strong ones
<DeeJay1> gloin: one can always use sudo bash like I do :P
<highvoltage> or sudo -s
<highvoltage> ogra_: i have a feature request :)
<gloin> 2: when I see stuff like "type the following command: gksudo "gedit /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf"" I want to gouge out my eyes
<gloin> su - 
<ogra_> highvoltage, haha... its feature freeze today :)
<gloin> password
<spacey> or sudo -i
<gloin> then all of a sudden you get tab-completion
<gloin> for /sbin
<highvoltage> ogra_: i know, it's a very small one. you know that gnome plugin that gives you "Open Terminal" from the desktop? any chance that we can have that?
<gloin> that's the other frustrating thing about having to sudo everything
<ogra_> gloin, the advantage of the above is that you only need to cut n paste it to a alt-f2 dialog ;)
<highvoltage> ogra_: it just makes telephonic support so much easier
<gloin> sudo no-more-tab-completion-for-you
<gloin> hehe
<gloin> but gedit?!
<spacey> highvoltage: nautilus terminal
<spacey> or something
<spacey> its packaged
<ogra_> gloin, you can enable tab completion for sudo ...
<highvoltage> nautilus-open-terminal
<spacey> yup
<DeeJay1> got to run, got some MS Word files to format for printing grrrrrrrrr
<ogra_> highvoltage, i'll look what i can do 
<spacey> thats what you mean right
<highvoltage> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> highvoltage, but no promises ...
<gloin> ogra_: but enabling that makes /sbin browseable by unprivileged users.  Not so good.
<gloin> I'd rather root be root
<spacey> gloin: that doesn't matter
<gloin> then it's really clear when you're running as a privileged user.
<spacey> they can get there anyway
<highvoltage> ogra_: it's ok. even if it makes the next version i'll be happy.
<spacey> highvoltage: its already there right?or are you talking about something else
<ogra_> spacey, not preinstalled
<gloin> hmm
<spacey> do you really want to preinstall such a thing?
<spacey> i think they removed it by default for a reason
<spacey> especially in edubuntu
<gloin> my feature request would be a edukubuntu iso
<spacey> the kids don't need that
<ogra_> gloin, feel free to make one
<gloin> ogra_: k
<gloin> might be fun
<highvoltage> spacey: it's not installed by default
<spacey> so?
<gloin> so strip out gdm, setup kdm, get rid of anything gnome not neccessary for gtk apps, and bundle it, right?
<highvoltage> spacey: for the educators it's real handy, if they need it fast
<ogra_> gloin, not really ...
<gloin> kde kiosk API is essential
<spacey> not the educators i know
<highvoltage> spacey: and i have a big bunch of documentation that refers to "right click on your desktop, and..."
* ogra_ wishes his job was this easy
<spacey> and most of the users are kids
<spacey> and they don't need that
<highvoltage> true. would it hurt them to have it there though?
<ogra_> gloin, i'm planning a kiosk mode for ltsp for the next release (in fact something basic is already there)
<spacey> well i don't think more then 4% of the targeted end users would use it
<spacey> and application -> accessoires is not that hard
<ogra_> so you can get around running expensive desktop environments if you only want one app on the clients
<gloin> ogra_: cool.  Using Kiosk?  I know gnome is trying to catch up with that featureset, so it would be nice to not have to reinvent the wheel
<spacey> anyway i don't really care:) but i expect they already thought about it and decided to leave it out
<highvoltage> spacey: i promise you, explaining to someone who speaks another language to open it at applicatoin -> accessories is very hard
<ogra_> gloin, gnome is already up to date since 2 releases ... look at sabayon
<gloin> or do you consider gnome to be an expensive de
<gloin> I've looked at sabayon
<highvoltage> spacey: telling someone to right click on their background picture and clicking on open terminal is easier, i promise you :)
<gloin> it's about 2 years behind
<spacey> yes ofcourse
<spacey> it is
<ogra_> gloin, on a kiosk system (that only should run a browser for example) i consider blackbox a expensive de
<spacey> you can put sabayon in ldap
<spacey> thats nice
<gloin> ogra_: sure, for that =] 
<gloin> I use Kiosk API for desktop clients
<gloin> so people who auth in the students OU get a very locked-down desktop
<ogra_> thats what sabayon is for in gnome
<gloin> people in the staff OU get a different desktop
<gloin> etc
<ogra_> you can make different user profiles and assign it to users 
<gloin> first did this about 2 and a half years ago, authenticating an LTSP system against AD
<gloin> and it worked perfectly
<gloin> it's good to know that gnome has that feature available
<highvoltage> ogra_: in terms of etherboot, you still need an etherboot version with pxe emulation with dapper, right?
<ogra_> i have an easy howto prepared ...
<ogra_> i'll add some code in the dapper+1 version that automates etherboot ... until then you'll need to set it up manually with 3 commands ...
<ogra_> highvoltage, nautilus-open-terminal is in universe ... no way to get it in at this point of the release cycle ...
<ogra_> sorry for that ... i'll put it on my dapper+1 list 
<highvoltage> ogra_: thanks for looking at it!
<ogra_> highvoltage, so what about your two documents, am i allowed to change and distribute them ?
<ogra_> they are the best i've see so far and i'd like to ship them adjusted to ubuntu ltsp and dapper ... as edubuntu-docs 
<highvoltage> ogra_: yes, but please take away any reference to TSF, since they're pre-release docs, and we wouldn't want to distribute it with mistakes
<ogra_> any specific license you like ?
<highvoltage> ogra_: so if everyone in Edubuntu is happy with the changes, put the Edubuntu stamp on it and distribute :)
<ogra_> yay, thanks for that 
<highvoltage> i like GNU FDL, but if you like CC share-alike, i'm fine with that too.
<highvoltage> any license in mind?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> i just have to ask that ... 
<ogra_> legal blah ...
<ogra_> :)
<spacey> whats TSF?
<highvoltage> http://www.tsf.org.za
<spacey> ah
<spacey> the tuxlabs stuff
<highvoltage> hi JaneW 
<JaneW> highvoltage: hello
<JaneW> highvoltage: I was just about to drive through there when our power came back on
<JaneW> highvoltage: have you guys been affected there at all?
<highvoltage> JaneW: not that i know of
<highvoltage> JaneW: the generators and batteries does an excellent job of keeping us ignorant about power problems :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: lucky!
<JaneW> highvoltage: can I come and pitch a tent there?
<highvoltage> JaneW: of course!
<highvoltage> JaneW: as long as Ronelle doesn't catch you doing it! :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: seriosly our Pick'nPay is running out of stock...
<JaneW> highvoltage: since monday there is no bread, candles, torches, bateries or gas lamps etc
<jsgotangco> JaneW: i heard rubbing stones would make fire
<highvoltage> ouch!
<JaneW> jsgotangco: I shall try that. I actually don't mind no power after hours, but I can;t work without it
<highvoltage> a friend who's visiting Kenya e-mailed me today and asked "how are things down there in third world cape town?"
<spacey> why do you have so much power problems?
<jsgotangco> ive never experience a blackout for a while...
<jsgotangco> probably a few minutes but not noticeable
<spacey> last time the power was out here was a few years ago, and only for a few hours
<jsgotangco> same here
<jsgotangco> and we don't even have nuclear energy at all
<jsgotangco> the last time we had a blackout at night, we were stargazing...
<JaneW> in a nutshell
<JaneW> 1) OUr nuclear power generator is reaching the end of its serviceable life
<JaneW> there are 4 generators, number 4 broke in Dec causing some disruptions and emergency shutdowns
<JaneW> now number 2 is faulty and has been shut off
<JaneW> 2) Massive demand: the demand for electricity has increased substantially - esp with the government electrifying so many new areas in the past 5-10 years
<JaneW> add the 2 together = darkness
<jsgotangco> wow talk about nuclear meltdown
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: we don't have to talk about it, we're living it!
<JaneW> http://www.int.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=&art_id=vn20060222072441730C342811
<jsgotangco> brb
<signifer123> jeeez...
<highvoltage> jeez?
<signifer123> yeah thats bad...
<highvoltage> signifer123: your nick has a weird dyslexic effect on me, i keep reading "jennifer123"
<signifer123> uhhhh.....never hweard anyone say that about my nick :_p
<signifer123> heard*
<signifer123> cyall
<highvoltage> so, the edubuntu cookbook, can we use the tsf pages as a first draft and get the docs done in time?
<highvoltage> i have some time this afternoon and tomorrow evening if there's something i can do to help.
<ogra_> highvoltage, i'm already mostly done with changing everything to edubuntu ... so now we should add specific dapper stuff ...
<ogra_> waiting for Kamion to approve the package now ...
<highvoltage> cool bananas.
<ogra_> currently i only switched the ooo2 doc to html ... its easier to edit ...
<ogra_> i'll transfer it to docbook in the end i think
<highvoltage> i don't like ooo so much anymore.
<highvoltage> i think i'll stick to html too from now one. perhaps it's time i started using latex or something.
* ogra_ uses simply nvu :)
* highvoltage uses vim for html :)
<highvoltage> or quanta, if i feel chirpy
<highvoltage> ogra_: is there a conversion tool from html to docbook, or do you mean a manual conversion?
<highvoltage> ogra_: also, that stuff like "reset my desktop" or "push icons to all users" from K12-LTSP, can we get that into dapper+1 too?
<highvoltage> ogra_: i wouldn't mind packaging it either, it's nice and simple so probably easy to package
<ogra_> highvoltage, lest see ...
<ogra_> i need to have a look at the code first, if its feasable for us ...
<ogra_> (for main that is ... there should be no problem getting it packaged for universe)
<highvoltage> ah, right. i keep leaving out that factor.
<highvoltage> from what i've seen, the code looks very nice. i don't think it will be a problem to get it in. i'll also download the latest version of K12-LTSP so that I can get the latest nice stuff they've added from there.
<JaneW> highvoltage: ping
<JaneW> highvoltage: who did the quick tour pdf docs again?
<JaneW> ogra_: I saw you thnking pitti for schoolttol - so thought it had made it in, and the Mithrandir showed me one of Kamions reports showing that it fails to build...?
<ogra_> JaneW, i thanked doko for schooltools sync request, we're waiting for elmo to sync the package with the fix from debian ...
<ogra_> but given that he is about 3 weeks behind with sync requests that might get hairy
<JaneW> ogra_: ok doko, I thought it was pitti
<JaneW> ogra_: so where do we stand?
<ogra_> its all in elmos hands currently
<ogra_> we have an approved sync request, so all paperwork on our side is done ...
<highvoltage> JaneW: would depend which ones. Sean Wheller did the Ubuntu ones, i think that might be what you're refering too?
<JaneW> highvoltage: yes that's it, it was Ed/Ubuntu 5.10 Quicktour.pdf
<JaneW> do you have an e-mail addy for him?
<highvoltage> JaneW: i did the content, he put it in a pdf
<highvoltage> JaneW: sean@inwords.co.za
<JaneW> cool, thanks :))
<JaneW> highvoltage: we are looking at possibly including them as example content in Dapper- that ok with you?
<highvoltage> JaneW: of course... just a sec..
<ogra_> JaneW, note that i'm working on a quick and dirty handbook we can ship, based on jonathans two docs he posted here yesterday ... the package is already at Kamions desk fo approval ...
<highvoltage> JaneW: i think it was based on this content, right? http://jonathancarter.ossn.co.za/edubuntuproto/index.py?tour
<ogra_> will still need some minor changes and i'll add the stuff i do in the wiki to it ...
<highvoltage> JaneW: just be careful that you don't distribute one of the older KHangman screenshots that contain the letters "WTF"
<ogra_> hehe
<JaneW> highvoltage: aaah, good point!
<JaneW> highvoltage: nah it says debn (you rigged that too!)
<JaneW> ogra_: great news! YAY.
<highvoltage> JaneW: it was an accident! :P
<highvoltage> JaneW: i think someone else should do that screenshot, there's just no way i can do it without including some kind of hidden message. it's just too deep in my character.
<JaneW> lol
<highvoltage> JaneW: btw, how do feel about the concept of those big icons at the top: http://jonathancarter.co.za/edubuntuproto/index.py
<JaneW> highvoltage: I still like them
<JaneW> I still like the colours too
<highvoltage> JaneW: still like them? i'm talking about the big blocks on top on that test home page
<JaneW> highvoltage: wait I am looking at the wrong page :P
<JaneW> oh those BIG icons
<highvoltage> that's something i wanted to do with the original drupal site
<highvoltage> drupal does that too, see: http://www.drupal.org
<JaneW> is that where they'd be?
<highvoltage> somehow i like it a lot. i think we'll do something similar on our site, but with the real edubuntu style, of course
<highvoltage> probably not
<highvoltage> but i'm lying, i stole that idea from creativecommons: www.creativecommons.org
<JaneW> I do like the concept - as long as the blocks are nice high res images - which they seem to be
<highvoltage> JaneW: but i like them where they are there. it's unmissable. and it's only for the front page. but i'm entirely flexible on it :)
<highvoltage> we'll probably use as much edubuntu-specific images as possible
<highvoltage> currently we rely on the gartoon icons.
<JaneW> as an idea I like it...
<highvoltage> JaneW: when the proffesional artist creates the edubuntu theme, can they keep gartoon in mind, and also, create some web graphics?
<JaneW> erk I relaoded and they stretched bigger
<highvoltage> JaneW: that's all i wanted to check :) just the concept. thanks
<highvoltage> weird
<mhz> JaneW: I have no good news
<mhz> sorry, hi all
<JaneW> highvoltage: I'll send you a screenshot
<highvoltage> JaneW: don't worry, i'm not implementing that on the live site, just the concept :)
<mhz> JaneW: the designers who were so motivated to help us with themes and stuff for edubuntu, have come back from vacations, not motivated at all.
<highvoltage> JaneW: what the heck, send the screenshot anyway :)
<highvoltage> mhz: who were they?
<mhz> highvoltage: hehe, that's the highvoltage I knew! ;D
<JaneW> highvoltage: sent
<mhz> highvoltage: 3 chilean guys
<JaneW> highvoltage: I am not sure what we are going to get from the designers, but we are back of the list - and I don;t think it includes web graphics :/
<mhz> only one of them seems to be stil interested, so I'll meet with him on saturday, just i case I can think of more arguments
<mhz> highvoltage: web graphics you need?
<highvoltage> ogra_: i remembered something else while looking at JaneW's screenshot just now... the icon on the gnome-main-menu show's the Ubuntu icon, shouldn't that be the Edubuntu icon?
<JaneW> highvoltage:  yes!
<ogra_> probably ...
<ogra_> artwork freeze is still far out ;)
<highvoltage> mhz: nothing specific i can think of, i was just thinking about some specific high-res icons for the wiki, etc. but it's not crucial
<highvoltage> ok, kewl.
<mhz> ogra_: no way I'll have a theme ready for edubuntu (they were going to provide the icons on tuesday) :(
<highvoltage> JaneW: what did you mean? are we still an option for the gnome themes, wallpaper, etc? or is it still definitely a professional artist doing it?
<JaneW> highvoltage: I will try to find out more, so far we were told " (silbs has) set the Ubuntu artwork as top priority ... He will also do Kubuntu and Edubuntu, but these will follow afterwards. "
* mhz just can't wait to see some guidelines from artwork pros
* mhz just can't wait to see some advances from artwork pros for Dapper
<highvoltage> ok, bye!
<JaneW> ogra_: are you still looking for sabdfl's space pictures?
<ogra_> JaneW, my concept was dismissed by Kamion and jdub ...
<JaneW> ogra_: ok, cos I found some nice ones
<ogra_> JaneW, jdub will make a new ubuntu-artwork-screensaver package where we can add pictures ... but due to space limitation we cant add much ...
<JaneW> ogra_:  have they decided what to use instead?
<JaneW> ogra_: nice pun
<ogra_> i splitted the ubuntu-artwork-screensaver package out of ubuntu-artwork ... they didnt like that 
<ogra_> even i find it rather logical ...
<dsaa> ogra: i'm currently testing edubuntu flight 4. first i used a 17 inch monitor and the display is normal and later used a 14 inch monitor since i forgot to change the resolution before. now i can't see the display. what command will i enter at the prompt to change the resolution and open edubuntu normally.
<ogra_> go to console (ctrl-alt-f1)
<ogra_> log in
<ogra_> run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ogra_> leave all settings apart from the resolution alone ...
<ogra_> afterwards: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or reboot the machine)
<dsaa> ogra: thanks a lot
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> ogra_, it seems blender is broken
<ogra_> works here ...
<ogra_> was there an upload ?
<jsgotangco> i haven't checked -changes but it didnt work for me in amd64
<ogra_> i know dholbach has a package ready, seems he didnt upload yet ...
<ogra_> hrm
<Doktorand> hi!
<Doktorand> i got a big problem, i cant resize my fat 32!!!
<Doktorand> it says in red: failed to create enough space for installation!!!
<DeeJay1> Doktorand: hmm, is the fat32 defragmented?
<DeeJay1> Doktorand: maybe there are some small files lying around at the end of the partition
<iloadmin> hello
<iloadmin> Ogra I have a question 
<ogra> yup, just saw it in #ltsp ...
<iloadmin> I need to know how to make sound work in edubuntu
<ogra> sound is built in in the current development release, we'll release it in april
<iloadmin> and also I run tuxtype and it runs choppy in the thin clinet
<ogra> hmm, what kind of client is that ? 
<iloadmin> optiplex gx1
<iloadmin> and  it has 512 ram
<ogra> it runs fine on a decent laptop used as client, but i know on very low llevel HW its poor
<ogra> hmm, that shouldnt be it then ...
<iloadmin> I only have one thin client connected
<ogra> youo can try if network compression helps ..
<ogra> make a /opt/ltsp/powerpc/etc/lts.conf containing:
<ogra> [default]     NETWORK_COMPRESSION=True
<ogra> that will make ltsp use compressed connections ...
<iloadmin> ok no problem
<ogra> oh, indeed, replace powerpc with i386 on an intel machine ...
<lucasvo> ist that bug with gnome and kde still present_
<lucasvo> ?
<ogra> lucasvo, no idea
<ogra> but...
<ogra>  ltsp (0.79) dapper; urgency=low
<ogra>  .
<ogra>    * add shutdown icons to the themes for ldm
<ogra>    * add shutdown function to ldm to easily shut down the clients
<lucasvo> cool
<lucasvo> finallz
<lucasvo> crap
<lucasvo> this X restart broke mz hole szstem
<lucasvo> keyboard, theme, icons
<lucasvo> it didn't broke but I found out
<ogra> just unscrew the y and z keys and re-add them in reverse order :P
<lucasvo> I don't want ae and oe
<lucasvo> whichactuallz don't work
<lucasvo> but the at isn't on the 2 
<lucasvo> it's mixed
* ogra hands lucasvo a collection of  and 
<ogra> want an  ?
<ogra> :)
<lucasvo> DV\
<lucasvo> ?
<lucasvo> ogra: so you will do the button for dapper?
<ogra> its already in ... 
<lucasvo> it is?
<ogra> ltsp is at 0.80 in the archive
<lucasvo> hm, ok
<ogra> read above ...
<lucasvo> -me doesn't have ltsp at the moment
<lucasvo> ogra: can't you upload a ppc chroot_
<lucasvo> I have tried installing ubuntu on my ibook for about 5 times
<lucasvo> and it crashes all teh time
<lucasvo> only the livecd works
<lucasvo> which has some prblem with NIC
<ogra> and you cant bootstrap from it ? 
<lucasvo> bootstrap_
<lucasvo> ?
<lucasvo> I can give you access to a server if that is the problem
<lucasvo> (for uploading=
<bjohn> Hello, I am setting up my old laptop for my middle-schooler. He likes the edubuntu apps, but would rather have the Ubuntu look. Can I install Ubuntu and then add in the educational apps?
<ogra> bjohn, install edubuntu-desktop to get the apps and remove edubuntu-artwork and edubuntu-artwork-usplash afterwards 
<ogra> (note that this also removes the edubuntu-desktop metapackage,  but does no harm )
<bjohn> Ok. Will this provide the rest of the Ubuntu system and apps?
<ogra> edubuntu-desktop is essentially ubuntu-desktop with the edu apps added
<ogra> you can install ubuntu-desktop afterwards to make sure its all there ...
#edubuntu 2006-03-01
<Burglaptop> ogra: in case -devel scrolls by, http://openuserful.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Patches
<jsgotangco> openuserful
<jsgotangco> :)
<Burglaptop> jsgotangco: my company is trying
<Burglaptop> I am trying to get them to push their patches upstream
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> ping #edubuntu
<nommo> hello all - anyone here got any experience with running moodle on edubuntu?
<lucasvo> ogra: do you have problems with keyboard as well?
<lucasvo> it is totally broken on my dapper
<lucasvo> it's the first time I regret to have updated to dapper
<lucasvo> I have a CH layout except where the umlauts are, are the [
<lucasvo> {[": and so on
<iloadmin> ls
<iloadmin> hello
<iloadmin> I have a problem with tuxtype
<iloadmin> it is running choopy
<iloadmin> choppy
<iloadmin> hello
<iloadmin> I was told to compress the netwokr
<iloadmin> in order for tuxtype to work
<iloadmin> hello
<signifer123> good day
<chms> does edubuntu only configure LTSP if the address block is 192.168.0.xx? (I just installed with 192.168.1.100 and it doesnt seem to be working)
<ogra> chms, did you read the install notes ? (see channel topic)
<chms> yes
<ogra> and did you follow the server stuff for setting it up ?
<chms> it wasnt really clear if they were refering to the specific block 192.168.0.xx or just a  private unroutable block
<chms> I can setup ltsp manually. I was hoping edubuntu would save me a step :)
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPServerSetup
<chms> I've seen that
<ogra> i cant save you this step ...
<ogra> but ...
<ogra> i will make htis step easier in the future ;)
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LTSPManager/
<chms> for edubuntu specifically or ubuntu generally?
<ogra> thats a ubuntu generally thing ... but will be preinstalled in edubuntu 
<chms> I see
<chms> it isnt that difficult, but it is easier to hand off to subordinates if it is automatic :)
<ogra> since ubuntu doesnt bring ltsp set up by default ...
<ogra> yup
<ogra> but getting a dhcp conf autogeneration right takes some time that i currently dont have ...
<chms> sure
<ogra> there were more basic things missing in our ltsp ...
<ogra> so in dapper its only lots of improvements in the base that we had with breezy ... dapper+1 will see all the shiny new stuff ;)
<chms> october
<ogra> yup
<chms> not that far off
<ogra> and dapper already improves a lot :)
<chms> I switched to ubuntu from debian because of the release schedule
<chms> debian is taking 'thorough' to a new level :)
<ogra> its great from a user POV... can get pretty hard from a developer POV :)
<chms> I'm developing hotel apps (moving them to ubuntu)
<chms> I'm happy with it.
<ogra> cool :)
<chms> current deployment is rhel (centos) with devel on debian (and now ubuntu)
<chms> ok, thanks alot. I'm back to work.
<ogra> ciao
<chms> bye
#edubuntu 2006-03-02
<mikebot> is anyone here not idle?
<signifer123> jeeez upgrading ot dapper tkaes alot of packages
<signifer123> and removes alot too...
<signifer123> but main downlaod 452 megs :-p
<_killah> hello
<C-O-L-T> helllo
<C-O-L-T> anybody here
<C-O-L-T> ?
#edubuntu 2006-03-03
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Tekeo> anyone here got the possability to answer a few questions?
<Tekeo> well...
<Tekeo> is it possible to integrate the desktop computers with edubuntu to storages (user specified) of the windows network?
<Tekeo> *on
<Tekeo> pleait would be really nice with answers plz
<Vego> Are you asking if edubuntu can use a Windows server as homedirs for users?
<Tekeo> yes
<Tekeo> you know user specified storages on the network
<Vego> I'm not too famliar with Edubuntus setup, but I would guess they use NFS, and not SMB (windows share system) for home directories by default.
<spacey> is there a way to globally disable all screensavers except blank screen?
<Vego> But it is possible to set up homedirs on samba mounts, i.e. windows shares.
<Vego> How you do this, I'm not too familiar, as its ages since I had to do it.
<Tekeo> well I want user X to get access to ONLY user X storage on the windows network
<Tekeo> so that's possible?
<Vego> Tekeo: What you can do is look at smbmount.
<Vego> But I'd guess someone somewhere has done something similar on Edubuntu. On #Debian-Edu several teachers have to mix linux and windows
<Vego> Best bet to find out would be to ask on the mailinglists.
<Tekeo> ok
<Vego> I myself mount up my university homedirs fra windows servers to my Ubuntu desktop, so yes, it is possible.
<Vego> But how to do it smart, and genereically for all users, I don't know.
<Vego> fra = from
<Tekeo> ok
<Tekeo> because the situation is this: there is a computer room which only 1/3 of the schools students should have access to and there are like windows 95/08/xp etc on the computer and still those other 2/3 got access there
<Tekeo> *computers
<Tekeo> and then ofcource money matters
<Tekeo> so a switch to linux would be really nice
<Vego> If you are considdering a swtich, you should talk to a local support group or company that supports different GNU/linux solutions. Alternatively, use quite a bit of time to set yourself into GNU/Linux.
<Vego> Which is the best, in every case.
<Vego> The more you know, the easier it is to make it work seamlessly.
<karU> Hello...
<karU> hello ogra
<karU> Anyone, I wanted to install edubuntu on an older pc today and wanted to know if this would be an appropriate chat room to turn to if I had any probs?
<Tekeo> I guess so
<karU> thanks, didn't know if this was just for useability q's only.
<spacey> can someone enlighten me on the way to add systemwide stuff to the gnome menu?
<spacey> just adding the .desktop icons is not enough
<spacey> you need to register them somewhere
<spacey> but i cannot find where
<spacey> at most I found some undocumented scripts which seem to do this
<spacey> ogra: ? someone else?
* spacey cries in despair
<ogra> putting them to /usr/share/applications should suffice
<spacey> doesn't work
<spacey> update-desktop-database --help
<spacey> is not really helpful
<ogra> then the contents of the .desktop file might be wrong 
<spacey> I created the .desktop files with the menu editor
<ogra> it works to copy them there without running update-desktop-database
<spacey> and they work for 1 user
<spacey> but even if i copy ~/.local to another user
<spacey> it doesn't work
<ogra> look into th efile 
<ogra> (paste it anywhere)
<spacey> i don't understand how it determines the category in the menu either
<spacey> but it works
<spacey> somehow
<spacey> for that one user
<spacey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9363
<lucasvo> what do you think, is it good publicity for a commercial company to have an oss project?
<lucasvo> hm, actually it is the strategy from canonical ;-P
<spacey> lucasvo: all depends on how they handle the project i guess;p
<ogra> spacey, youre missing category entries ...
<spacey> yeah i noticed 
<spacey> but still a bit wierd
<ogra> als dont use spaces in such filenames
<ogra> nautilus will show you the name inside the file, no need to make the filename overcomplicated ...
<ogra> additionally, dont use paths for icons
<spacey> if you want a subdirectory you can just specify Category in a .directory file
<spacey> hmm
<spacey> just the filename of the icon i see in other .desktop files
<ogra> thats wrong ...
<ogra> the spac forbids pathnames to make it possible to theme the icons
<spacey> ok
<spacey> thats nice
<ogra> (might not be really important for selfmade custom icons)
<spacey> X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=gnome-menus
<spacey> that needed?
<ogra> thats only for apps in main
<spacey> oh ok
<ogra> its used by the language pack generator
<spacey> its a .directory btw
<spacey> ok
<ogra> in any case the category entry should let the icon appear magically in your menu :)
<ogra> (systemwide)
<spacey> yeah but it needs its own category
<spacey> to seperate it from the rest
<spacey> i'm gonna edit the files a bit
<spacey> and try again
<spacey> http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~spacey/files/menu/
<spacey> should this work
<spacey> ?
<spacey> ogra:)
<ogra> try it, i never added a toplevel category ...
<spacey> doesn't seem to
<spacey> ;x
<spacey> nope doesn't work
<spacey> but it has something to do with the Category stuff
<spacey> if i put it in Category Office it shows up
<lucasvo> !limewire
<spacey> ogra: i guess the toplevel dirs need to be registered somewhere
<ogra> /etc/menu-xdg or something ? 
<ogra> /etc/xdg/menus/
<spacey> yay
<spacey> your my personal hero
<spacey> ;)
<spacey> ogra: it works, thanks
<spacey> ogra: today we switched 15 pc's to edubuntu thinclients. and we will get feedback next week. after that we'll switch the rest of the 50 to be clients
<ogra> yay \o/
<littlepaul> spacey, would you like to write a story about this?
<spacey> littlepaul: for what?:)
<littlepaul> for fridge :)
<spacey> sur
<spacey> e
<spacey> i will blog about it as well
<spacey> but i can write something for the fridge as well
<littlepaul> great, thx. I am very interested 
<spacey> littlepaul: ofcourse when its finished
<littlepaul> sure
<spacey> every thinclient has autologin :)
<littlepaul> nice
#edubuntu 2006-03-04
<mikebot> hello, is anyone not idle?
* Burglaptop idles
<Burglaptop> what do you need mikebot?
<mikebot> i have a few questions
<mikebot> hi
<Burglaptop> shoot
<mikebot> okay, well first what is the difference bewteen edubuntu and ubuntu?
<Burglaptop> edubuntu is a sister project to ubuntu, designed for education settings
<Burglaptop> it includes a number of educational apps by default, as well as LTSP
<mikebot> what apps and what is ltsp?
<Burglaptop> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project
<Burglaptop> it is a thin client system
<mikebot> okau
<mikebot> y
<mikebot> right now i use windows with like open office, and aim and stuff
<mikebot> those aren't compatible with linux, right?
<Burglaptop> edubuntu also includes all the software that Ubuntu ships as well
<Burglaptop> such as OpenOffice, Firefox and Gaim
<mikebot> oh okay
<Burglaptop> as for specific applications, the main ones are the kde education suite and gcompris
<mikebot> i don't know what those are
<Burglaptop> http://gcompris.net/
<Burglaptop> http://edu.kde.org/
<mikebot> okay thanks
<mikebot> and would you recommend this over like red hat or xandros?
<Burglaptop> hey np
<Burglaptop> it honestly depends on what you are doing with it
<Burglaptop> part of the goal of edubuntu is the ability for a teacher to fairly quickly and easily set up an entire classroom
<mikebot> i just want to run linux, i don't play gaims, i just browse the itnernet, and do school work (writing and excel)
<mikebot> games*
<mikebot> i use gaim is why i typed that
<Burglaptop> if you just want to run Linux, I would just use Ubuntu
<mikebot> and i'm looking for an easy, stable linux desktop
<mikebot> okay
<Burglaptop> edubuntu and ubuntu share much of the same code and packages
<mikebot> i wasn't interested in one over the other, i didn't know the differences
<mikebot> but you would recommend ubuntu over xandros
<mikebot> for just typing, internet, stuff
<Burglaptop> absolutely
<Burglaptop> ubuntu is free (in the beer sense) and will always be
<mikebot> how come?
<mikebot> xandros isn't?
<Burglaptop> xandros is not free and most of the pieces of xandros are not oss
<mikebot> oss?
<Burglaptop> not saying that Xandros is a bad distro, just that it is probably better suited to business use
<crimsun> mikebot: Ubuntu has the advantage of targeting a novice's desktop experience from the get-go.
<Burglaptop> Open Source Software
<mikebot> oh
<mikebot> ah
<mikebot> but will all my applications be incompatible?
<mikebot> like i use macromedia flash sometimes
<mikebot> and watch movies
<Burglaptop> my suggestion would be to pull down the ubuntu live cd and try it
<Burglaptop> it will run Ubuntu entirely within ram
<crimsun> no, the Flash plugin is available and works under Firefox just fine (as well as under Konqueror, which is Kubuntu's [KDE]  browser)
<Burglaptop> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<mikebot> oh no, i mean like i createn things in flash
<mikebot> where is ubuntu live?
<mikebot> ah thanks
<mikebot> what is kde?
<crimsun> KDE is another environment, like GNOME. Kubuntu is the KDE project using the Ubuntu base.
<mikebot> haha i don't know what kde or gnome is
<mikebot> (i don't know much about computers)
<Burglaptop> mikebot: don't worry about it
<crimsun> that's fine, you shouldn't need to care what KDE or GNOME are
<Burglaptop> crimsun: don't confuse the man
<mikebot> i can run this iso on a virtual drive, right, since it is just going to use ram?
<mikebot> haha
<mikebot> no, but iw ant to learn about this stuff
<mikebot> that's why iw ant to switch out of windows
<Burglaptop> just burn with iso and then restart your computer
<Burglaptop> make certain your bios is set to boot from the cd
<mikebot> i don't have any blank cds
<mikebot> okay
<mikebot> are you guys using ubuntu right now?
<Burglaptop> yes
<crimsun> you can also try the VMware Player image
<mikebot> crimsun: what is that?
<crimsun> mikebot: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/vm/
<mikebot> i have a program that creates a virtual drive
<mikebot> but if it requires a restart then it wont work
<crimsun> right, if you want to try a Ubuntu live cd, then you need to reboot
<mikebot> ah okay
<crimsun> if you don't want to reboot out of Windows, then try the VMWare Player Ubuntu image (see the above URL)
<mikebot> okay
<mikebot> i'm downloading it
<mikebot> okay now i also have
<mikebot> two harddrives
<mikebot> and i don't mind formatting the one windows is on
<mikebot> but will my data be okay on the other?
<Burglaptop> yes, as long as you are careful with the installer
<mikebot> hehe okay
<mikebot> are there a lot of open source programs that are compatible with ubuntu?
<Burglaptop> yes
<mikebot> okay
<mikebot> wel thanks for your help guys
<crimsun> np
<Burglaptop> np
<dinda> join #ubuntuwomen
<mikebot> how can i browse open source programs compatible with ubuntu?
<Burglaptop> mikebot: on the applications menu, see the Add/Remove icon
<mikebot> oh no
<mikebot> it's still downloading
<mikebot> i was wodnering if there was like a webpage or soemthing
<Burglaptop> mikebot: currently not an easy one to parse
<mikebot> okay
<mikebot> thanks
<tideline> hi all, quick network related question - my laptop is having trouble finding its wireless card - it is visible in device manager, but not in network settings and there is no +add button to add it, is there a way to add it?
<Burglaptop> tideline: please ask in #ubuntu
<tideline> even though I am using edubuntu?
<Burglaptop> tideline: that part of edubuntu is the same as Ubuntu
<tideline> ok then
<tideline> thanks
<Burglaptop> tideline: np
<Burglaptop> tideline: i suspect you have a card that might require ndiswrapper
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<RailerJim> couple quick questions, how is unbuntu at spotting wifi pci cards? and how old should you to use edubuntu? my 18 month old wants a computer, 
<Burglaptop> RailerJim: ubuntu isn
<Burglaptop> RailerJim: isn't bad at wireless cards. As for age, edubuntu works will with up to about 10
<RailerJim> ok
<Burglaptop> RailerJim: for help with wireless, #ubuntu will be able to help you, as the tools for it and edubuntu are the same
<RailerJim> how is it with random mouse strokes, and banging the living hell out of the keyboard?
<Burglaptop> RailerJim: there is no specific program to handle that and you might get unexpected results
<RailerJim> beauty found the wifi automatically and the network
<RailerJim> ok one lst question for you guys, why is it in the last year to 18 months, people want to use linux based os's have jumped IMO 30% to 50%?
<Burglaptop> because Linux is getting more and more mainstream press
<Burglaptop> plus the desktop stuff is maturing
<Burglaptop> there is a great convergence happening of Linux being ready on the desktop and people getting pissed off their current solution
<RailerJim> quality GUI I know is a certainly one reason, security I think is another
<RailerJim> I just to be able to use www.uptoten.com on here
<RailerJim> anyone know why I cant use a flash form?
<Burglaptop> RailerJim: are the fonts displaying
<RailerJim> no
<JaneW> JaneW silly Q... if someone d/ls the LiveCD, would they need to burn it to CD in order to run it as a LiveCD? 
<JaneW> JaneW I am thinking yes..
<Burglaptop> JaneW: they can use qemu
<JaneW> Burglaptop: er... huh?
<JaneW> Burglaptop: hello, btw, ltns
<Burglaptop> JaneW: ltns?
<Burglaptop> JaneW: qemu is an emulator http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<JaneW> Burglaptop: Long Time No See
<JaneW> oic
<Burglaptop> JaneW: indeed
<JaneW> Burglaptop: but otherwise you wouls=d need to burn it right?
<Burglaptop> yes
<Burglaptop> btw, I should have hte money to go to next conference, whereever it might by
<Burglaptop> bloody people and their bloody white and black ball
<JaneW> Burglaptop: it will be in Germany
<JaneW> Weisbaden, just after LinuxTag
<Burglaptop> JaneW: Frankfurt is a cheap place to fly into, that is nice
<JaneW> Burglaptop: good
<JaneW> Burglaptop: leem fnd hotel link for you...
<Burglaptop> owww, 19 hours return
<JaneW> http://www.achat-hotels.de/wDeutsch/02_hotels/Uebersicht_Hotels/26_Uebersicht.php
<JaneW> Burglaptop: that one is for Distro team and is basically refined into a sepc writting sprint
<Burglaptop> so the format will be similar to UBZ?
<JaneW> there's another event planned for June/July in Barcelona to be more of a Ubuntu World Conference
<Burglaptop> ah
<Burglaptop> I will be able to go to one, but which one?
<Burglaptop> the world conference will be less technical, no?
<JaneW> Burglaptop: well do you want to 'spread the love' or 'talk about specs'? ;)
<Burglaptop> but I want to do both...
<JaneW> heh
<JaneW> well Barcelona will be " It will be keynotes, talks, panel
<JaneW> discussions and not BOFs and specs. "
<JaneW> while Weisbaden is our plan the next distro Pow-Wow
<Burglaptop> wonder if I can get funding to the second
<JaneW> so basically BOFs and specs
<Burglaptop> by July I should have an organization up and running in Victoria to install Ubuntu on donated old hardware
<JaneW> Burglaptop: if you get on as a speaker or something possibly
* Burglaptop plots
<JaneW> Burglaptop: get holod of jdub, he is scouting for speakers atm...
<JaneW> sorry awful typing today
<JaneW> in fact atm I am unavailable for Barcelona - still waiting to see if it compulsary attendance for me. If not you can tout Edubuntu with ogra ;)
<Burglaptop> or I coudl talk about getting involved from a non-coding standpoint
<Burglaptop> ok, emailed jdub
<Burglaptop> JaneW: how goes work?
<JaneW> Burglaptop: busy, but prety good
<JaneW> our Dapper Status Report is looking nice and green
<Burglaptop> I noticed that
<Burglaptop> next cycle I want to put a major marketing spin on how open our development process is
<Burglaptop> JaneW: how does it work, working with mdz, who is basically on a different schedule that really only meets right now
<JaneW> Burglaptop: we over lap later in the day too
<JaneW> Burglaptop: plus we e-mail back and forth
<JaneW> Burglaptop: I cahse a lot of info which I feed through to him and then he does what he needs to with it
<JaneW> it did take a while to figure it out though ;)
<Burglaptop> yes, I can imagine
<Burglaptop> userful finds it hard enough to communicate between two offices
<JaneW> heh
<Burglaptop> but we have our own issue
<Burglaptop> issues, even
* jsgotangco peeks
<jsgotangco> spain and germany? oh wow
<jsgotangco> JaneW, if you got time, review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuQuickguide i'm uploading a few more text at the moment
<JaneW> jsgotangco: ok will do
* Burglaptop hugs jsgotangco
<Burglaptop> that is exactly what we need
<jsgotangco> arggh and i was hoping for a cookie for that
<Burglaptop> ok, that was odd
<Burglaptop> my machine locked up hard and then rebooted itself
<Burglaptop> jsgotangco: ping (testing my connection)
<Yagisan> ogra - you here ?
<ogra> Yagisan, yup
<Yagisan> any easy way to split up our ltsp ? I'm redoing my network and I want to push dhcp, and nfs off to another box, and keep the amd64 running the apps.
<ogra> not easier or harder than with classic ltsp ...
<Yagisan> ogra, no idea ?
<Yagisan> hmm, this will be fun ...
<ogra> its mainly only editing the dhcpd.conf and getting the servers up on the other machine ...
<Yagisan> ogra - have you used either xen or uml ? I'm looking to pick one of the two for server consolidation
<ogra> nope
<Yagisan> hmm - it seems xen may be a better choice, but there doesn't seem to be an ubuntu package
<ogra> nope, and there wont be
<Yagisan> not even after the debian teams merge ?
<ogra> debian teams merge ? 
<Yagisan> kernel, and xen teams on d-d
<ogra> that doesnt say anything about upstream inclusion ...
<ogra> ubuntu will only include stuff in the kernel thats also considered upstream ...
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> ogra: i'f i'm going to netinstall edubuntu, i'll need netboot.tar.gz, expand it and just dump the iso in the tftp server did i get that right?
<ogra> there is no netinstall for edubuntu 
<ogra> you need to install ubuntu and do the edubuntu stuff manually
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> but in ubuntu that's the method right?
<jsgotangco> (d-i manual is rather terse)
<ogra> there is a manual one directory up from the image ...
<michel> hi all in nearly one month i go to africa to install ltsp edubuntu, i would like to have some help if something is going wrong, any idea how to manage it?
<ogra> michel, if you have online access there, we are always available in this channel ...
<michel> ok thanks 
<jsgotangco> ogra: i still dont get it really :/
<ogra> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/20050317ubuntu19/doc/manual/en/
<ogra> has instructions ...
<jsgotangco> ogra: i'm sorry for being persistent but that's the same manual that i currently have and it doesn't say anything about where i dump the iso, i perfectly understand the purpose of netboot.tar.gz i'm missing something i guess thanks anyway
<jsgotangco> iso or whatever
<michel> i don't know how the connection is, but it is bad may be it is better wth mail, i am allready in the mailinglist ltsp, or any else?
<ogra> michel, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel
<ogra> for edubuntu specific questions ...
<ogra> jsgotangco, look at the TFTP parts in that doc 
<michel> ogra: i subscribe thanks
<ogra> :)
<knight> hello
<knight> anyone here
<knight> I want to make a game run smooth and it is not working for me
<knight> It runs ok in the server but in the thin client it is choopy
<knight> choppy
<knight> any help
<knight> hello anyone here
<nate__> hello
<nate__> anyone at all
<knight> I am here
<knight> But I need answers too
<knight> how can I help upi 
<knight> how can I help you 
<eric__> Hi, does anyone is familiar with the error ''FATAL: Module slamr not found'' while installing slmodem-2.6.12-9-386 on Ubuntu?
<eric__> or where I can get the information about it?
<pawsilver> how do i get Open GL to work on a laptop  (Compaq nx5000)
<spacey> ogra: http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~spacey/?p=172
<Burgwork> spacey, cool
<spacey> :)
<ogra> spacey, yay 
<ogra> :)))
<spacey> ofcourse i'll blog about updates regarding end user experiences
<spacey> feel free to leave comments ;p
<spacey> my poor lonely blog
#edubuntu 2006-03-05
<morphineinduced> hey is there a forum for this distro..... or do they only help in the irc
<gctaylor> Anybody in here?
<gctaylor> Can anyone tell me how to force a ltsp client to use a specific resolution?  What I want is not listed in the dropdown.
<gctaylor> Editing /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't seem to help.  I see checksum or timestamp errors when the client is booting.
<blt4mud> has anyone got edubuntu runing on laptop using wireless?
<TOZTWO> Is there any software in edubuntu that teaches people to read?
<JaneW> hi all
<JaneW> ogra
<Burglaptop> salut JaneW
<JaneW> hi Burglaptop 
<JaneW> Burglaptop: I was caned yesterday for leaking info to you! ;)
<Burglaptop> JaneW: I see. By whom?
<Burglaptop> I don't intend to blog about it, if that is a concern
<JaneW> Burglaptop: by jdub - so it was kinda fun...
<Burglaptop> what did he say?
<JaneW> yes said he heard I had been leaking out info of the UWC
<JaneW> I told him our e-mail didn't say it was confidential so there :P
<Burglaptop> well I did email jdub and ask him straight up for sponsorship to Barcelona
<Burglaptop> I figured that I should go big or go home
<Burglaptop> JaneW: bon nuit
<Burglaptop> bonne nuit, even
<JaneW> night :)
* Burglaptop is losing his French, piece by piece
<spacey> whats Burgworks name again?
<spacey> can't associate the nickname
<jsgotangco> Corey Burger
<spacey> aaaah
<spacey> doh
<spacey> i that then his nick was burgundia or something
<spacey> i guess this is the short version
<jsgotangco> its probably his computer at work
<JaneW> spacey: it was Burgundavia (Or something like that)
<spacey> yeh
<spacey> too difficult
<JaneW> guys we have a national public holidat tomorrow, for our Municipal Elections
<JaneW> holiday even
<spacey> thats nice
<spacey> :)
<JaneW> can someone else volunteer to run the weekly meeting?
<JaneW> I am voting, to hopefully improve on our municupal services, like POWER!
<spacey> :D
<spacey> long waiting line?
<spacey> agenda is already there?
<jsgotangco> i can do it
<jsgotangco> usual edubuntu meetings are just 8pm on my side
<spacey> hmm
<spacey> how can i block certain users of using X
<spacey> read thinclient
<m1ckeyknox> good morning folks!
<m1ckeyknox> could anybody say if the i386 download on edubuntu.org is a live cd or an installation?
<ogra> m1ckeyknox, the breezy version only has a install iso 
<m1ckeyknox> is there a live cd available someplace?
<ogra> for dapper (the april release) there is a liveCd ... but its still in development ...
<m1ckeyknox> I see. so... in a few more months you think?
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<ogra> if you want to test it :)
<ogra> note that the liveCD innstaller on this CD is in its early stages ...
<m1ckeyknox> myself... I'd love to... but I was hoping to be able to give the cd to my wife to have her try with a 5 yr old that she is watching for a friend.
<m1ckeyknox> We have a 3mo old son... and I'm looking forward to software like this progressing
<m1ckeyknox> figured we could use somebody else's kid as a guniea pig!
<m1ckeyknox> ;-)
<zakame> evening Edubunteros! :D
<ogra> heh
<ogra> hey zakame 
<zakame> hello ogra! :-)
<JaneW> spacey: nice lab :))
<spacey> thanks:)
<spacey> well actually its the whole school
<spacey> lab itself its quite small
<spacey> there are pc's in every classroom
<JaneW> nice :)
<JaneW> what ages are the children?
<bobulator> does anyone know how i can copy my whole home directory and keep the ownership and permissons in tact?
<m1ckeyknox> alright folks... I think I'm gonna stop idling in here... be back some other time. ;-)
<bobulator> rarggh, and can smeone please tell me how i can set the max resolution for thin clients? i just cant remeber what file it is...
<ogra> set HORIZ_SYNC and VERT_REFRESH in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf
<bobulator> ta!
<ogra> see the exact params here: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLtsConfParams
<bobulator> sorry, i meant bit depth
<bobulator> ah thanks!
<ogra> color depth is only implemented in dapper ...
<bobulator> yeha im on dapper
<knight> you on dapper
<knight> cool
<knight> question 
<knight> I have a thin client running tuxtype
<knight> but it runs choppy 
<knight> I was told to compress the network connection but I still have a problem
<bobulator> hmm, im sure you got me to set the bit depth before.  because laods of these graphics cards dont support 24 bit...
<bobulator> i definately edited some file that put it down to 8 bit :p
<knight> ok how do I do that
<bobulator> haha hang on, you need ogra not me
<knight> ok 
<knight> thanks bobulator
<knight> listen how is the experience on dapper
<bobulator> i like it
<TOZTWO> Is there any software in edubuntu that teaches people to read?
<ogra_> gcompris ?
<knight> now
<knight> how doo I make tuxtype work smoothly in a thin client
<stendhal> hello
<stendhal> you use edubuntu lol ?
<ogra_> why lol ?
<knight> yes
<knight> I am using edubuntu 
* TOZTWO uses edubuntu
<knight> the version for the tuxtype software is 1.0
<knight> Hello
<knight> any helo
<knight> help with the choppy graphics for tuxtype
<TOZTWO> I think that tuxtypes choppiness comes from too much network traffic......
<TOZTWO> But I've been told that I was wrong about that....
<knight> ok 
<knight> so 
<TOZTWO> If tuxtype has music, try turning it off.
<knight> no music at all
<knight> no sound on thin clients
<TOZTWO> I thought that tuxtype might be a good candidate for localapps, because of all the keyboard events, timimg, and screen updates.
<ogra_> its also very cpu intensive ...
<knight> ok 
<knight> I have 512 ram in the client
<knight> and 400 mhz pentium II processor
<ogra_> that should be plenty for normal apps, i'm not sure what makes tuxtype so power hungry, but its a fact that it behaves this way ... i'll try to track that for the dapper release
<knight> Try???
<TOZTWO> You can always track it yourself.
<knight> track it myself??
<TOZTWO> Yup. It's Open Source. I'd track it, but I lack skillz.
<singy> hi, doese anyone if there is a reason that there is no edubuntu live?
<ogra_> yes, i didnt have time to make more than whats there in breezy, we started very late in the develpment cycle ...
<ogra_> this changed for the upcoming release :)
<ogra_> here is an alpha release of the upcoming april version of edubuntu, including a live CD
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<singy> Ah thanks, I think its very important for edubuntu, tu show it in schools ........
<ogra_> yup
<juliux> ogra_, evening
<ogra_> hey juliux 
<juliux> ogra_, it is possible that you send ous for the linuxtag in wiesbaden some thinclients so we can show that you can use every kind of thinclient?
<ogra> juliux, i'm pretty sure i'll be there anyway :)
<juliux> the idea is to have a little lab there on the booth
<juliux> cool
<juliux> that is great
<roy_> Anyone here?
<Burgwork> nope, not really
<Burgwork> :P
<roy_> Could you answer a couple of questions?
<roy_> :orga
<roy_> :ogra
<Burgwork> roy_, sure
<roy_> Will sound work on the clients
<roy_> And I noticed that only one session of firefox can be opened at one time
<roy_> I have a 64bit edubuntu server with the 32bit client installed
<roy_> I am using flight 4
<ogra> sound should work if you enable it in the lts.conf file 
<ogra> just set SOUND=Y or SOUND=True there 
<roy_> gotcha just like k12ltsp
<roy_> There is no lts.conf in the /opt/ltsp/i386/etc directory. Do I create it there based on the /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/doc/ltsp-client/examples/lts.conf
<ogra> just create one with the line:
<ogra> [default]     SOUND=Y
<ogra> that should do it
<roy_> thanks : )  
<roy_> How about the firefox issue? Does it have something to do with my server being 64bit?
<ogra> i havent heard about such an issue yet...
<ogra> you are using different user accounts and the second one cant start firefox ?
<roy_> As I sent it I realized my duh! Exactly I was trying it with the same account I am logged on the server with
<ogra> i'll look into that issue (multiple users with same account) for the next release, i want a kiosk mode with optional auto login for october ...
<roy_> I have to admit I impressed so far. Very clean. Nice work. 
<roy_> I just tried the audio and still no luck. Do I tweak the ltsfile like I did in K12?
<trev0r> Where can I find more information about TeachersPet?  I think I'd like to help develop it
<ogra> roy_, there should be no further need for tweaks, it should work out of the box
<ogra> trev0r, the initial attempt is in dapper, apt-get source student-control-panel
<trev0r> Do you know if they are still using pygtk like the wiki says?
<trev0r> (I'm not on a machine where I can check easily right now)
<Burgwork> trev0r, the only developer of teacherspet is ogra
<ogra> trev0r, yes, its still using pygtk 
<ogra> i also have a bzr archive of it, if you want to branch 
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/student-control-panel-0.1/
<trev0r> Currently I only have a Macintosh install at my home, so I'll test when I'm at school
<trev0r> I'll give the source a looking over, though
<ogra> oki
<ogra> there is a lot disabled code in the current release thats not mature enough yet ...
<trev0r> So Teacher's Pet probably won't be ready until Dapper+1?
<trev0r> (Is that still the name?)
<ogra> nope, student-control-panel is the name, teachers pet is only the spec
<trev0r> Oh, ok
<ogra> the current version can show logged in users, enables you to view their processes and to log them out ...
<trev0r> Ok
<ogra> since we doint have any other app thats working with ubuntu ltsp yet, thats how it will go into dapper
<ogra> to give you at least the features that are available already
<trev0r> I'm not even 100% sure that the Edubuntu install I have is going to work now.  I just pressed enter a few times and now that I am looking at InstallNotes wiki page, I think I needed to type workstation besides just hitting <enter> at boot
<trev0r> I will see tomorrow morning.  I just left the install going and left
<ogra> if you want to work on s-c-p, a ltsp environment is quite handy to test your features :)
<trev0r> Basically we have a ton of old old computers, just pentium with 64mb of ram and 6gb of disk space
<trev0r> Yea, so do I need to install server or workstation on another one now?
<trev0r> Because I guess I have a ltsp install going
<ogra> if you did the default install, you should just follow the install notes, edit your dhcpd.conf as advised there and then just boot a PXE driven thin client ...
<trev0r> I'm not sure what PXE means
<ogra> should work out of the box...
<ogra> PXE is the network bootprotocol we use by default
<ogra> its built in in most newer network cards
<trev0r> So the thin clients boot from a server?
<ogra> the network card asks for an ip and for a kernel ... the server provides that kernel which then boots the workstation
<trev0r> Ok
<trev0r> So tomorrow I will do a server install
<ogra> during boot the wrokstation mounts the filesystem from the server via the network
<trev0r> Probably should have done that first
<ogra> the default install is a server install
<trev0r> Oh, my terms I messed up, :)
<trev0r> So the workstation is the thin client?
<ogra> the so called "server" install is sadly inherited from ubuntu, the appropriate name would be "minimal"
<ogra> it only installs a bare minimum system that can boot, no software at all
<trev0r> Ahh, ok
<ogra> the workstation install is for standalone desktops
<ogra> and the default install is in fact a classroom ltsp server ...
<trev0r> Ok, I am going to need to put another network card in the server then, I think
<ogra> and for ltsp you dont need to install anything on the clients ... they netboot
<ogra> if you dont have PXE capable network cards, you will need a bootfloppy or CD
<trev0r> Well I will just see tomorrow if they are PXE capable :)
<trev0r> Possibly, anyways.  Installs take forever on these machines
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
<ogra> as i said, you wont need to install anything on them 
<trev0r> Not even "workstation" mode?
<trev0r> Ahh, ok
<trev0r> I reread what you said
<trev0r> Sorry :)
<ogra> workstation mode is for students that use edubuntu at home on a single computer 
<trev0r> Ok ok ok, gotcha now
<trev0r> Right now my server has one network card which is getting internet access from a switch in the room
<trev0r> 90.0.0.140 is its IP
<trev0r> Should I put another network card in it and then plug it into another switch and then run a cord from a switch to each "thin client"?
<ogra> thats a possible setup, yes
<ogra> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiring
<ogra> has some examples
<trev0r> Cool
<trev0r> Yea, the two network card setup is definitely the one I need to get going
<trev0r> That is the way all out computer laps are setup now
<trev0r> our*
<trev0r> The are Windows machines, currently
<ogra> if you netboot, you can even leave the old windows on the disks ;) 
<trev0r> Cool, so I could just walk into a computer lab with a edubuntu server and get the whole lab going pretty quickly then?
<ogra> if the clients all have pxe capable network cards, its a no brainer, yes :)
<ogra> if not, you have to make bootfloppies/bootCDs for the clients first 
<ogra> to teach the cards to do network booting :)
<trev0r> I guess I just tell the BIOS to boot from the network card, if possible, first?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> thats normally PXE 
<trev0r> Neato, this is even easier than I thought it was going to be
<trev0r> I guess the clients save files to something like an NFS volume on the server?
<ogra> nope
<trev0r> Where to then?
<ogra> the clients mount their root fs via nfs from the server, start an X server and a login manager ...
<ogra> if you log in in that application, they simply do: ssh -X serverip
<ogra> which means you work directly on the server ...
<ogra> imagine the clients like additional mice keyboards and diaplays to one big computer (the server) where everybody does his work
<ogra> *displays
<ogra> everything ahppens centralized ...
<ogra> *happens
<ogra> so you install an app only one time and its available for everyone ....
<ogra> you only have to make backups of a single machine etc
<trev0r> So the server stores all the files for a thin client, so they can log in from any computer and still get their files?
<ogra> make a difference between users and clients :)
<ogra> clients are only the keaboard/mouse/monitor device ...
<roy_> ogra: The sound works on 2 pcs and not on 2 others. Can I tweak the lts.conf file by adding the mac and then the module perameters?
<trev0r> Ok, will s/thin client/user/
<ogra> users log in on the server and have their files stored there ...
<ogra> roy_, try it, thats untested yet :)
<trev0r> Ok, thats my question :)
<trev0r> Do most network cards from ~6-7 years ago have PXE?
<trev0r> Possibly newer
<trev0r> I think that is when we last replaced them
<ogra> might be ... if ou have the networkboot bios option, its likely to be PXE 
<trev0r> Well I'm not sure if it is there, I just figured it would be
<trev0r> I'll be sure to come on tomorrow after I try
<ogra> any time you like :)
<trev0r> Now I am getting sick at how many machines we have thrown away
<ogra> heh
<trev0r> Is there a place I can see how well edubuntu runs on older machines?  Like other people's experiences?
<Burgwork> trev0r, talk to me in six months I should be able to give you a good idea of it
<trev0r> I'll try to remember
<Burgwork> in a matter of weeks I should be starting to sell Edubuntu and Ubuntu preinstalled recycled computers
<ogra> Burgwork, really ? 
<ogra> WOW
<Burgwork> and give away, I might add
<Burgwork> something similiar to what whiprush is doing in detroit
<ogra> wow
<ogra> we'll get a world network for donations :)
<roy_> ogra_, I got another one to work I just changed the audio card. Can you direct me to any links on tweaking (tips and tricks) for Edubuntu (LTSP)?
<ogra> roy_, not yet, the code isnt even two months old yet :)
<ogra> i'm working on the docs for the release though
<trev0r> Does anyone know if there is a Linux "learn to type program"?  Because if there is a good one then I know we can replace a whole computer lab at my school
<roy_> I love bleeding edge. Anything you would be willing to direct me to would be awesome. 
<Burgwork> trev0r, there are two bundled with edubuntu. One as part of kdeedu and one called TuxType
<ogra> roy_, but if you want to learn to know the code, have a look in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/init.d/ltsp-client-setup /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/init.d/ltsp-client and /usr/sbin/ldm  
<trev0r> Burgwork: Ok
<ogra> i think the kde one is ktype ...
<ogra> tuxtype is rather a game ...
<Burgwork> trev0r, TuxType is more game like
<ogra> heh
<roy_> Thanks
<Burgwork> http://tuxtype.sourceforge.net/screens/
<roy_> On another subject do you know if Ubuntu (Edubuntu) supports software Raid5 yet?
<Burgwork> http://edu.kde.org/ktouch/index.php
<ogra> i run it on my personal server 
<Burgwork> ktouch, not ktype
<trev0r> Well the one our keyboarding class uses now is a pretty serious program
<ogra> ah, yes ktouch
<trev0r> Old, but pretty well designed/written
<Burgwork> http://ktouch.sourceforge.net/
<trev0r> I'll check them both out
<ogra> software raid1 with lvm on top ... runs like a charm, raid5 shouldnt be any problem as well
<trev0r> The main thing is that the teacher needs a way to check progress of all students and give grades easily
<roy_> Excellent, thanks
<trev0r> Also have settings where the student can repeatedly try to get better grades on "tests" :)
<Burgwork> trev0r, I don't either is network aware like that
<trev0r> Burgwork: I didn't think they would be, but I was hoping
<Burgwork> a nice pygtk typing program that was network aware would be great
<ogra> gobby
<ogra> :)
<trev0r> Perhaps I will work on that and let ogra work on s-c-p
<Burgwork> trev0r, ogra is the sole dev for edubuntu
<ogra> i'm not sure if gobby has a plugin mechanism, but that would be a perfect gobby plugin
<Burgwork> gobby needs to be a plugin to gedit, to be honest
<ogra> typing tests networked .... you can directly monitor every change a student does
<trev0r> I think I'd like to eventually be a Edubuntu dev, but I have a lot to learn
<ogra> Burgwork, that too
<trev0r> ogra: My friend is a member of 0x539 dev team :)
<ogra> trev0r, thats great to hear, dont hassle to ask if you have questions 
<Burgwork> upstream turned down gobby for the desktop
<ogra> cool
<trev0r> Burgwork: I think they initially used gedit as some sort of backend but then decided not to for their own reasons
<ogra> Burgwork, we had to drop it too ...
<Burgwork> but they liked the idea of libgobby
<ogra> upstream added a dependency on howl ...
<Burgwork> trev0r, to a non-coder, it seems shortsighted
<ogra> the last minute before UVF
<trev0r> Burgwork: I'm sure they had good reasons, they are pretty capable developers
<Burgwork> trev0r, I am certain they did, but still
<Burgwork> I understand the gedit has a much nicer plugin system now, tht might have been it
<ogra> Burgwork, gedit needs all of gnome ... that isnt windows compatible yet ... gobby runs on win, osX and linux
<Burgwork> ya
<Burgwork> to be fair, howl is only an issue for about half the linux distros
<trev0r> What is the problem with howl?
<ogra> licensing 
<Burgwork> the apsl is not considered free by debian et al
<ogra> we cant put it in main 
<trev0r> Ahh, ok
<trev0r> And Gobby depends on howl?
<Burgwork> it can
<Burgwork> avahi is an lgpl zeroconf framework, but it is fairly new
<trev0r> howl is pretty nifty.  I didn't realize it was APSL
<ogra> it depends on a howl compatibility laver in avahi ... which will get dropped soon by upstream
<Burgwork> trev0r, avahi does the same thing, without the nasty licensing issues
<ogra> thats the reason we didnt include it at all in a release we have to support for 3 years
<trev0r> I thought ubuntu has 18 months of support?
<ogra> +not dapper
<ogra> dapper is the first release with 3 year support on the desktop and 5 year support on the server
<trev0r> Ahh, ok
<trev0r> Thats neat
<ogra> every 3rd or fourth release will be like that 
<Burgwork> hence why it is a great time to be starting to distribute computes with edubuntu and ubuntu one them
<ogra> yeah
<trev0r> Alright, I will report my experiences tomorrow around this time
<trev0r> Bye!
<rstory> how much disk space is needed for an edubuntu install?
#edubuntu 2007-02-26
<bddebian> Heya
<a5benwillis_> .
<TeePOG> morning all
<highvoltage> hi TeePOG
<TeePOG> hi highvoltage :-D
<TeePOG> how goes?
<highvoltage> going good
<TeePOG> lekker
<TeePOG> coffee?
<_pat_> hello. i have a question. i have some old computers as thin client and a terminal server  but i have some new comouter too in our class room. what should i do? mix the terminal server / thin client  network with a workstation newtwork?
<kgoetz> _pat_: depends how much overhead workstations will add compared to an ltsp server
<_pat_> if i install a workstation i am not part of the ltsp server
<kgoetz> yep
<_pat_> so i have different logins
<TeePOG> _pat_: i'd recommend using NIS and LDAP to have the same logins and even home directories across fat and thin clients
<TeePOG> but i'm busy learning how to do that myself, so don't ask
<TeePOG> :-D
<_pat_> thx ill try it
<cafuego_> Yay!
* jsgotangco waves
<cafuego_> ehlo
<ajmitch> hi
<jsgotangco> g'day mate
* cafuego_ thinks he has the edgyd esktop stuff for this school sorted
<ajmitch> great :)
* ajmitch gets lagged as he uploads
<cafuego_> pam_ldap+pam_mount with samba using Novell eDirectory, which SHOULD mean all newly imaged desktops can be used by all students when booted into Ubuntu
<TeePOG> i'm lagged anyway. 45 sec at last count
<pipesmoker> hi ppl, hwo can i get information about locally installed hardware on the thin clients, like ethernet card type, cpy type
<cliebow> pipedream, can you ssh in and do lsoci?
<pipesmoker> ssh from the server to the client?
<cliebow> sure
<pipesmoker> Connection refused, but i can walk to the client ;-)
<pipesmoker> the client is working fine
<pipedream> err
<a5benwillis> G'Mornin ll
<a5benwillis> All
<RichEd> hello a5benwillis ...
<a5benwillis> slow here this morning
<RichEd> a5benwillis: maybe coffee will help ;)
<bddebian> Heya
<highvoltage> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: tell LaserJock http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/26/solid-state-laser-sustains-67-kilowatts-approaching-battlefield/
<edubuntugirl> Righto, highvoltage!
<a5benwillis> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<a5benwillis> Does anyone know the link to changing Edubuntu to use GDM/XDMCP instead of LDP???
<blueonyx_> hi
<blueonyx_> how can i create a generic xorg.conf file for the thin clients? are /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf and /opt/ltsp/i386/etx/Xorg/xorg.conf the same file?
<blueonyx_> is their any chance to extract a xorg.conf file from a running xserver?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<blueonyx_> hi
<RichEd> hi there sbalneav ... hows the sunny weather your side ?
<sbalneav> Not too sunny, but at least warmer than it's been.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: very punny
<tmoore> I am a newbie with TSC.  I installed edubuntu and was able to connect from a client, but I changed the addressing scheme and haven't been able to connect again, even though I get a login prompt.
<tmoore> I guess I need to start over -- is there anyone else connected?
<a5benwillis> ltsp-update-sshkeys
<a5benwillis> that should fix you right up
<tmoore> thank you very much -- it worked!
<a5benwillis> youre welcome
<a5benwillis> anytime you change the serverIP you need to run that command
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> I will be unable to get onto IRC at work for the forseeable future
<a5benwillis> uhoh
<cbx33> looks like the City have found my web client
<a5benwillis> what happened?
<cbx33> and banned it
<a5benwillis> canyou get out on port 80?
<sbalneav> Can you ssh out?
<cbx33> yeh right :p
<a5benwillis> someone out here canset up a proxy to the irc port for you.
<cbx33> I'm trying to get permission to do that
<sbalneav> Which, an ssh port?
<cbx33> a5benwillis, only if I can ssh out
<cbx33> sbalneav, the network here is sooooo restricted
<cbx33> i have 80 443 and a restricted 21
<a5benwillis> let me see if I can hack something together for you
<cbx33> heh
<sbalneav> If you want to ssh out on port 80, I can set you up an account on my home box.
<sbalneav> irssi from there.
<cbx33> they have that blocked
<a5benwillis> not if youuse port 80 cbx33
<cbx33> yup, unless I use an http wrapper
<cbx33> they block all non http traffic
<a5benwillis> oh, they can block based on packet type?
<cbx33> basically unless I circumvent the SLA, which I'm not going to do....too risky
<a5benwillis> do they have a packeteer?
<cbx33> a5benwillis, indeed they can
<cbx33> I'm filing a complaint
<cbx33> and a business case to get port 22 opened
<a5benwillis> Areyou in technology dept?
<a5benwillis> orare they yourISP?
<cbx33> they are the ISP
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: I get a tty1screento loginto on my thin clientnow. What did I do wrong?
<a5benwillis> sorry about my spacing guys. Stupid keyboard :)
<sbalneav> What happens if you press alt-f7?
<a5benwillis> nothing
<a5benwillis> itsa login screen
<a5benwillis> prolly need to login first?
<sbalneav> Can you paste your lts.conf file to the pastebin?
<sbalneav> pastebin.ca
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: I found a typo in the file. Let me try again :-)
<sbalneav> :)
<a5benwillis> While I wait for the thin client to boot let me ask another sillyquestion.
<a5benwillis> When running the terminal server clientinUbuntu, why are the xdmcp and ica connection options greyed out?
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: I assume that the login screen will be different for xdmcp?
<sbalneav> xdmcp isn't greyed out for me, and ICA because I'd expect you'd need some kind of propriatary software installed to make that work.  ICA is something windows related isn;t it?
<a5benwillis> Right nowI justhave a grey X screen.....
<sbalneav> what did you put for your "SERVER =" line in lts.conf?
<a5benwillis> 7
<sbalneav> SERVER = 7?
<a5benwillis> oops
<sbalneav> SERVER = ip.address.of.server
<a5benwillis> I didnt. All I have is screen_7=startx
<sbalneav> Ah, you'll want a server line
<a5benwillis> does the order matter?
<sbalneav> SERVER = 192.168.0.254, or whatever your server's ip address is.
<a5benwillis> right nowI have screen at the bottom
<sbalneav> Doesn't matter
<a5benwillis> will the login screen be different?
<sbalneav> No, should be the same as on the console.
<sbalneav> I assume you got the console login back?
<a5benwillis> ok, but different than the LDM login screen.
<a5benwillis> Yes I did :)
<sbalneav> It should look the same as the login screen.
<sbalneav> on the server.
<a5benwillis> ok
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: Im gonna paste my lts.conf. Itsonly8 lines. Is that okay?
<a5benwillis> still getting grey x screen.
<sbalneav> OK
<a5benwillis> [default] 
<a5benwillis>     X_COLOR_DEPTH=16
<a5benwillis>     LOCALDEV=True
<a5benwillis>     SOUND=True
<a5benwillis>     NBD_SWAP=True
<a5benwillis>     SYSLOG_HOST=server
<a5benwillis>     XDM_SERVER=10.10.80.10
<a5benwillis>     SCREEN_7=startx
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> I tried justa SERVER lineas well..
<a5benwillis> thanks for the help sbalneav, I'll be back in a bit to try itsome more.
<sbalneav> You might want to make sure that you've actually got the DM listeneing
<sbalneav> netstat -an | grep ":177"
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> situation: "internet room" with 5 computers and a server, people have to ask an administrator to get their own username/password combination which allows them to use each of those 5 computers
<eckhart> is edubuntu useful for this kind of set up?
<SimonAnibal> yes
<SimonAnibal> heh, that was simple
<eckhart> is edubuntu only about thin clients?
<eckhart> or does it also work with fat clients?
<SimonAnibal> It can work with thin clients, fat client, or completely autonomous desktops
<SimonAnibal> by fat clients here I'm meaning a diskless workstation that is otherwise relatively modern doing all of it's own processing, but relying on the server for it's filesystem, I'm not sure if that's an accurate use of the word
<eckhart> SimonAnibal: i used the expression in the same way :-)
<eckhart> thanks
<SimonAnibal> no problem
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: "udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:177             0.0.0.0:*  "
<a5benwillis> !seen sbalneav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen sbalneav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RichEd> Has anyone here ever compiled a CD of education packages that could be easily burnt and shipped to a school in Africa which has no decent internet connection ?
<RichEd> SimonAnibal and eckhart : simon you comment about fat clients was premature
<RichEd> *your
<eckhart> RichEd: in what way?
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Oops, did I mix up a Feisty goal with an already available feature?
<RichEd> Fat clients running off the server image, but local processing was due for Feisty 7.04 (april) but will in all likelihood be deferred to 7.10 (october) due to some dependecies ... unfortunately.
<SimonAnibal> Ack..eckhart, I'm sorry. I got features mixed up in my head
<cliebow> you guys have a sparc kerrnel..right?
<RichEd> So workstations networked off a server is possible, and all pointed to the server as a single source of package updates is possible ... but each w/s will still have it's own o/s and application files.
<RichEd> cliebow: yep ... but check on #ubuntu for more info ... I don't think we've produced an edubuntu for spac yet
<RichEd> *sparc
<cliebow> Thanks RichEd,..
<RichEd> eckhart: and all the usual stuff like setting up workstatsions to save to the shared server storage only ... is all possible, but true fat clients are only in the pipeline, not available till later this year
<eckhart> ok, thanks for the info :-)
<cliebow> we got offered a quad..make a better ,ooring prob than a server..but then that goes for a lot fo my gear
<cliebow> mooring that is
<cbx33> ping ogra
<sbalneav> Back from lunch
* Nik0 is away: Gone away for now.
<administrator> I have a question regarding conf for default session on thin client
<administrator> Is there anyone that can help me?
<administrator> I'm looking to set default session to startkde instead of gnome...
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: Any ideas on my xdmcp problem?
<sbalneav> a5benwillis: Yeah, what was the result from netstat -an | grep ":177 "?
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: "udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:177             0.0.0.0:*   "
<sbalneav> ok.  1) Got any firewalls on this box?
<a5benwillis> its just a out of the box edubuntu server
<sbalneav> ok
<a5benwillis> no firewalls between them either..
<sbalneav> 2) What kind of switch/hub you using?
<a5benwillis> both the server and the client are in a Cisco 3750 stack
<sbalneav> Check the cisco
<sbalneav> Betcha it's blocking UDP
<sbalneav> We've had that happen before.
<a5benwillis> it shouldnt be
<a5benwillis> there are no ACL applied to these interfaces
<a5benwillis> question
<a5benwillis> In /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf shouldntxdmcp be enabled?
<a5benwillis> maybe its defferent for ubuntu?
<sbalneav> check gdm.conf-custom
<a5benwillis> ok its in there
<a5benwillis> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:177             0.0.0.0:*
<a5benwillis> oops
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> [xdmcp] 
<a5benwillis> Enable=true
<a5benwillis> MaxSessions=48
<sbalneav> yep
<sbalneav> thats ok.
<a5benwillis> did you see my lst.conf file paste?
<sbalneav> Yup, looked fine.
<a5benwillis> erm ;ts
<a5benwillis> lts
<sbalneav> Got a regular, non-smart switch you can sub in to test?
<sbalneav> We've had several people in here with Cisco switches that turned out to be the problem.
<a5benwillis> probably not but I can check into theudp blocking possibility. I configure the network so Ihavefree reign
<a5benwillis> :)
<pt109> hi, does anyone know how to set thin client to kdestart as the default?
<pt109> I'm using Edubuntu 6.10
<sbalneav> pt109: It should start whatever your default X session is.
<sbalneav> Sof if you set KDE to be the default, that should do it.
<pt109> Do you know the file I should edit?
<sbalneav> looking
<sbalneav> Well, I think you can set it using the alternatives system
<pt109> Would that be the Xsession file then?
<sbalneav> the terminal executes x-session-manager, which points to /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<pt109> OK, I'll give that a try.
<sbalneav> and /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager points to gnome-session
<pt109> OK
<pt109> btw, have you noticed that you need to shut down and restart
<sbalneav> so if you set /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager to point to startkde, or whatever KDE uses to kick off a kde session, that should do it.
<pt109> thin client to get sound working for other users?
<pt109> When I log out and log in as another user, regardless of gnome or kde
<sbalneav> pt109: yes, this is a common problem.  It's ESD, which, quite frankly, sucks.
<pt109> there is no sound,
<sbalneav> However, the good news is, it's being replaces by Pulseaudio in the next version.
<pt109> but when I reboot thin client, then no problem with sound
<sbalneav> Which DOESN'T suck.
<pt109> that's 7.04 ?
<sbalneav> yep.
<pt109> which stands for April 2007?
<sbalneav> yeppers
<sbalneav> "Real Soon Now"
<pt109> one last question.
<sbalneav> Certainly
<pt109> When I try to play frozen bubble on thin client no sound - any suggestions?
<sbalneav> Ummm, if I remember correctly, FB doesn't use a proper audio stack, but rather simply cat's sound to /dev/dsp, which won't always get forwarded to the thin client.
<sbalneav> There's some fiddling which might work, or not.  Best way to fix it would be to get FB to use gstreamer, for proper network audio.
<pt109> OK, seems year(s) ago I got it working on the thin client that was a
<pt109> pentium I
<pt109> I think Jim M. helped me - but that was a while ago...
<sbalneav> Yeah, there's a shim that can intercept the /dev/dsp calls, but it's gotten unreliable under the 2.6 kernel series.
<sbalneav> it was more reliable under 2.4
<pt109> OK
<pt109> cool
<pt109> I like Edubuntu - great idea
<sbalneav> really, NOTHING should write to /dev/dsp.  Anything that uses gstreamer, "just works" for remote sound.
<pt109> We're getting highschools to use it in Toronto
<pt109> Ontario
<pt109> about 3-4 right now, but slowly growing...
<sbalneav> Cool, I'm in Winnipeg.
<pt109> What's the weather like there?
<sbalneav> Mild, at the moment.
<pt109> kinda cold here. Snowing
<sbalneav> We sent you our weather system.
<sbalneav> :)
<pt109> ;(
<sbalneav> I'll be visiting Toronto for a few days starting Mar 1.
<pt109> the /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<pt109> points to /usr/bin/gnome-session
<pt109> which is an executable file
<sbalneav> yep.
<sbalneav> what you'll want to do is something like:
<sbalneav> ln -s /usr/bin/startkde /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<pt109> OK
<pt109> Will that "clobber" what is there in the front
<pt109> (i.e. login screen to not allow other sessions like gnome?)
<sbalneav> The terminal just starts "x-session-manager", which is just a symbolic link to whatever session manager you want to use.
<pt109> I see
<pt109> so it would point to kdm? Is that correct term
<sbalneav> No, you'll still be able to SELECT gnome, it just won't be the default if you don't pick anything
<sbalneav> yeah.
<pt109> cool
<pt109> learn something new everyday
<pt109> and I thought Xwindows was a big Black Hole
<pt109> lol
<pt109> if the command indicates that the file already exists that'l still OK, right?
<pt109> It just links it - correct?
<sbalneav> Should be
<sbalneav> quick way to tell is:
<sbalneav> ls -la /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<sbalneav> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2006-10-23 14:40 /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager -> /usr/bin/gnome-session
<sbalneav> looks like that on mine.
<sbalneav> Yours should be -> /usr/bin/startkde
<pt109> mine too
<pt109> O
<pt109> I'm just booting up
<sbalneav> OK
<sbalneav> What does update-alternatives --list x-session-manager give you?
<sbalneav> Ah, this may be easier
<pt109> /usr/bin/gnome-session
<pt109> /usr/bin/startkde
<pt109> aha
<sbalneav> update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<pt109> gottcha
<pt109> cool
<sbalneav> and then it should set the link for you automagically
<pt109> did it
<pt109> another trick to put in my pocket.
<pt109> I assume that login screen can be modifiable?
<pt109> Would it allow for a browser window of users? (probably not - right?)
<pt109> You have been very helpful :)
<pt109> Thanks for your assistance!
<sbalneav> Ummm, I think you can have some kind of user selector, but I'm not sure.
<pt109> Well you certainly have helped me today!
<pt109> I guess you are saying to wait until
<pt109> the next release to fix the sound issue when logging out - right?
<sbalneav> Yeah, that'd be my recommendation.
<pt109> I gotta go, but If I find a solution to get fb working, I;ll let you know :)
<sbalneav> Cool.
<sbalneav> Thx
<pt109> l8r
#edubuntu 2007-02-27
<a5benwillis> !seen ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ToddEDM> hey guys, first time on Edubuntu....
<ToddEDM> so far so good
<ToddEDM> what are the differences between this and regular Ubuntu, just the software packages?
<ToddEDM> and skin
<LaserJock> well, kinda
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: by the way, highvoltage told me to tell you 'http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/26/solid-state-laser-sustains-67-kilowatts-approaching-battlefield/' 13 hours, 39 minutes and 33 seconds ago (on Mon Feb 26 16:50:33 2007)
<LaserJock> there is some package difference that are pretty significant
<ToddEDM> oh
<LaserJock> Edubuntu includes an LTSP server and educational software
<LaserJock> but they are both Gnome based and come from the same software repositories
<ToddEDM> im trying to install it on a separate partition on my HDD, no luck, it keeps freezing
<LaserJock> how much ram do you have?
<ToddEDM> 512
<ToddEDM> sorry, 1 gog
<ToddEDM> gig
<ToddEDM> amd turion 64 x2
<ToddEDM> i think i might download the latest version, and burn it again
<bimberi> There might be a "check the cd for defects" boot option
<ToddEDM> lol i did that, but i was too impatient
<ToddEDM> it is the AMD64 one i got, i might get the regular iso
<bimberi> hehe (impatient)
<ToddEDM> it seemed to be taking too long
<ToddEDM> i think i was laying in bed too, so i was tired
<bimberi> yes, i don't think i've ever let it run fully either :)
<ToddEDM> i dont need to have an active internet connection while installing do i ?
<bimberi> no
<bimberi> if you do I think it will load updated packages during the install (not certain though)
<ToddEDM> i got it installed
<ToddEDM> :D
<LaserJock> awesome
<ToddEDM> ubuntu, not edubuntu, but its all good
<ToddEDM> yeah, i just left the computer alone, didnt touch it, lol
<ToddEDM> not i need to load up on some free software
* Nik0 is back.
<TeePOG> hi everyone
* Nik0 is away: Gone away for now.
<willvdl> Nik0, please turn off your away notification
<bimberi> shenki: /win 11
<bimberi> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<constant_> mmm pete is not online...
<constant_> anyone know when pete usually comes on?
<constant_> ?
<cliebow> anyonr remember the awesome rpm site..senior moment..
<sbalneav> rpmfind.net?
<rockprincess> hello :)
<sbalneav> Hiya
<rockprincess> the edubuntu network at my school is almost up and running....yesterday juliux connected the server pc to one of the clients.....but today i tried to boot all clients over the network and only got the PXE-E51 Error "NO DHCP or proxyDHCP offers were received."
<bddebian> heya
<rockprincess> heya bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello Princess :)
<RichEd> hi sbalneav , rockprincess
<rockprincess> hello RichEd!
<RichEd> sbalneav: would you have a quick moment to give rockprincess a pointer on her question / issue above ?
<rockprincess> hmmmm
<sbalneav> rockprincess: OK, maybe you could tell us a bit about the network.
<sbalneav> Do you have 1 network card in the server, or two?
<rockprincess> sbalneav: two network cards in the server, one is connected to the dhcp server and the other ones has a static ip address
<ogra> rockprincess, put the output of ipconfig -a and your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sbalneav> ok, so one of the interfaces (I'm assuming the backbone) is obtaining an IP address via dhcp.  The other one has a static address.  I'm assuming that network card's connected to a switch, where the terminals hang off of, yes?
<ogra> that would be the default setup ...
<rockprincess> do I have to type sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart everytime I boot the thinclients over my server?
<ogra> no
<rockprincess> ogra: ok, I'll do that tomorrow, because I'm not at the school right now, and i can't connect to the irc servers in the school, i think the firewalls are blocking them....
<RichEd> thanks sbalneav & ogra : rockprincess is doing a project on edubuntu at the uni and it may influence adoption and attitudes
<sbalneav> rockprincess: Was I correct with the way you've got the network layed out?
<rockprincess> sbalneav: yeah you were absolutely right!
<sbalneav> ok, what's the IP address of the static interface?  192.168.0.254?
<rockprincess> sbalneav: yesterday juliux managed to boot one client over the network, so it all worked and i didn't change the setup at all....
<rockprincess> sbalneav: I'm not sure, but I will take notes properly tomorrow....
<rockprincess> the problem is just that I cannot log onto irc from school to ask for advice.....
<rockprincess> I could only send my problems to the mailing list....
<RichEd> rockprincess: look somewhere for a web based IRC service ... that will help you get outside the firewall on the usual allowed http ports
<a5benwillis> !seen ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockprincess> RichEd: i searched for them this morning, but these web based IRC clients only seem to offer other servers but not irc.ubuntu.com....
<RichEd> rockprincess: you need freenode.net ... and then join #ubuntu
<RichEd> or even #edubuntu ;)
<rockprincess> ok
<ogra> a5benwillis, pong
<a5benwillis> ogra: Good morning sir. I just wanted to tell you that the NCP authentication with LTSP5(edubuntu) hasnt gone well at all.
<ogra> hmm
<a5benwillis> Im looking at the pam_ncp_auth.so source now to see if any changes might help.
<ogra> where did it fail ?
<a5benwillis> Some of themodules functions dontplay well with SSH
<a5benwillis> Ifyou have time I can go throughthe whole process? If not I can another time?
<ogra> no, i'm preparing a milestone CD atm ... did you try to switch off privilege separation in ssh ?
<a5benwillis> Yes
<a5benwillis> Maybe we can talk about it another day. It was quite an ordeal. Im tryig to switch itto xdmcp now.
<a5benwillis> But a learning experience for sure . :-)
<cbx33> ping ogra
<a5benwillis> Anone have an easy fixfor the grun error 18 problem?
<a5benwillis> grub error 18
<Petaris> Hello
<Petaris> ogra: I have tried that how-to on LDAP auth that you pointed me to several times all on clean installs but every time the machine becomes un-bootable.  Even to recovery mode.
<Petaris> But I don't think it is a authentication issue as it doesn't even get that far
<Petaris> for recovery mode it dies after finishing /scripts/init-bottom
<Petaris> I can't see what it dies on in normal mode
<Petaris> any thoughts?
<Petaris> oh, and this is 6.10 LTSP install
<Petaris> I can only imagine that PAM has something to do with it as that is where the changes lie
<sbalneav> Petaris: What is it you're trying to do with LDAP?
<sbalneav> We use OpenLDAP here for authentication.
<Petaris> sbalneav: I am trying to get the LTSP server to authenticate via OpenLDAP/OpenDirectory on an OS X server
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> apparently recovery mode isn't dead
<Petaris> just being very slow all of the sudden
<Petaris> now its to starting networking...
<cliebow> that sparc install is exlcusively server..will ubuntu-desktop go on there ok?
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> finally a clue
<Petaris> it looks like it has a incorect LDAP server ip address somewhere
<Petaris> its looking at 127.0.0.1 instead of the real server
<Petaris> still it should just move on to local authentication I would think
<ogra> you nee a proper fallback to local accounts
<ogra> what were the changes to your nsswitch.conf ?
<ogra> if you get the order wrong, udev doesnt like that
<Petaris> passwd: ldap compat
<Petaris> group: ldap compat
<Petaris> those were the only changes, as per the how-to
<ogra> switch the order, that will fix it
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> passwd:         compat ldap
<ogra> group:          compat ldap
<Petaris> I will boot a live cd and do so
<Petaris> also strange that nss is looking for the ldap server at 127.0.0.1 even though I configured it with the right address
<Petaris> though there was some weirdness during install
<Petaris> I will try reconfiguring the package
<cbx33> ping ogra
<ogra> cbx33, pong
<cbx33> pm
<ogra> just try it :)
<cliebow> ok..going after it then..hope it has wheels..or even better 4 wheel drive
<ogra> do you plan to make an ltsp server out of it ?
<cliebow> i'd like to put it in service somehow..
<cliebow> i was thinking that
<ogra> juliux recently did that ... seems it was fine ...
<ogra> you can use the tarball for it ...
<cliebow> Cool! just build client on an 86
<cliebow> right..
<LaserJock_> ogra!
<ogra> cliebow, or download my tarball and just unpack it :) its edgy ...
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/ltsp-tarballs/ltsp-tarball-20060211.tgz
<LaserJock_> ogra: did you see my comments a long time ago on qcad?
<ogra> LaserJock, nope
<ogra> any probs with it ?
<LaserJock_> ogra: qcad was approved for Main
<LaserJock_> but pitti was a little hesitant becuase it doesn't have gettext support
<ogra> oh, damned i wish i had known that half n hour ago ...
<ogra> i just updated seeds and metapackages
<LaserJock_> yeah, I guess I should have emailed you. I haven't seen you on IRC for some time
<ogra> hmm, so it has no translations at all ?
<LaserJock_> I'm not sure
<ogra> i was travelling, came back monday night
<cliebow> ogra: that is newe and improved from my own of a few weeks ago?
<ogra> cliebow, its a default edgy chroot
<ogra> if you already have one it shouldnt differ
<cliebow> very good..
<ogra> LaserJock, i just tested qcad, it starts a language selector in the beginning and german seems to be fine at least after i selected it
<LaserJock_> ah ok
<ogra> looks like it had the transalations builtin
<LaserJock_> pitti just said that it wouldn't be able to use Rosetta
<ogra> right
<LaserJock_> so it was up to you whether you wanted it on the CD or not
<ogra> thats a bit ugly
<LaserJock_> but I had him approve it anyway so if we did want it it's there
<ogra> i'll add it with the next -meta change
<LaserJock_> I think it's the best CAD program we have
<ogra> it's fine for the add-on CD#
<LaserJock_> and CAD is very much in demand
<ogra> right
<ogra> i saldy didnt manage in time to repackage scribus-ng as scribus :(
<ogra> else i would have replaced the package in main, DTP is as important as CAD
<LaserJock_> I see
<LaserJock_> yeah
<ogra> cmake is an evil beast i'm not familiar enough with yet
<LaserJock_> I'm going to make a push and see if I can't get octave
<a5benwillis> Anyone have an easy fix for the grub error 18 problem after install in Vmware???
<a5benwillis> Booting up live cd now to see if I marked the wrong partition bootable when I built the system.
<cbx33> Hey LaserJock_
<LaserJock_> hi Pete
<cbx33> howz it going
<cbx33> mod_python is installed
<LaserJock_> I can't figure out how to use it though
<LaserJock_> :(
<LaserJock_> I have an example .py but it treats it as plain text
<cbx33> hang on I may be able to help you out there
<cbx33> did you get my other mesasge
<cbx33> guess not
<cbx33> I'm gonna copy a folder to your root called python ok?
<LaserJock_> k
<cbx33> LaserJock_, check it out
<cbx33> LaserJock_, pm
<sbalneav> ogra: still around?
<ogra> yep
<sbalneav> Just got suckered^h^h^h^h^h^h^h volunteered into helping a friend of mine set up an Ubuntu installfest for April in Brandon
<sbalneav> Is the shipit shipping printed edgy cds, or only dapper?
<cbx333> dapper
<ogra> dappe
<ogra> r
<ogra> for LUGS etc there is an option to buy edgy CDs for a small fee iirc
<LaserJock_> 1.5 euros /CD 100 minimum
<RichEd> cbx333: you been upgraded ... with an extra 3 i see
<cbx333> hehe
<cbx333> I'm around in my original form too
<LaserJock_> 100CD minimum
<cbx33> See RichEd
* RichEd is off to the hotel
<RichEd> later to all people with split personalities / identities
<cbx33> RichEd, did you get any info?
<RichEd> cbx33: still finalising :)
<RichEd> will let you know
<cbx33> RichEd, awesome
<highvoltage> RichEd, are you there?
<cliebow> ogra: you know who installed ubuntu on sparc?
<ogra> cliebow, juliux
<ogra> not around atm
<ogra> cliebow, fabbione used to maintain the port, you might find him in #ubuntu-devel
<cliebow>  ok..i got kernel and initrd loaded..and a prompt for filename..havnt a clue what to put there
<cliebow> ogra:great
<ogra> but he's an early bird and usually on CEST
<ogra> so might not be around anymore
<bdoin> ogra: I went to the fosdem, I got an edubuntu CD from the ubuntu booth ;)
<ogra> nice :)
<bdoin> I went to the kde-edu meeting, there was childsplay author, skolelinux, tux4kids
<bdoin> http://gcompris.net/wiki/index.php/Fosdem_2007-02
<ogra> i would have loved to go and hold a talk, but italy was agreed before
<ogra> i hope we'll get some upstreams like kdeedu and moodle to the UES
<cbx333> ogra, short meeting ;)
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder if Carsten (Kalzium dev) would want to go
<LaserJock> ogra: have you tried out the add-on CD functionality
<ogra> i just moved over the last bits and pieces, no i havent tried it beyond looking that all contents were there
<LaserJock> do we need any changes to tasks or anything?
<ogra> no
<cbx333> ogra, can i ask a quick question?
<ogra> g-a-i should care
<cbx333> i have an app written in python..was going to try a C port to gain more knowledge.....know of a good primer on the net?
<ogra> LaserJock, all apps should have a .desktop file in the g-a-i data directory on the CD ...
<bdoin> what is UES ?
<LaserJock> ogra: do we need to do that or is that automatic?
<ogra> the edubuntu conference
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla
<ogra> LaserJock, the packages need to have it
<LaserJock> ahh
<ogra> mvo knows about automatisms
<LaserJock> k, maybe I'll try to poke him about it
<ogra> i think there are some hacks in LP so that existing .desktop files are grabbed
<LaserJock> just so I know how it's done and make sure the 2nd CD apps have everything they need
<ogra> or in app-install-data
<ogra> cbx333, not really ... Cis the only thing i really learned from books ...
<cbx333> ogra, heh, guess I'd better hit the books then
<cbx333> Thinking then I can help out in even more ways
<LaserJock> cbx33: I've been learning C++ with gchemutils
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> i remember
<LaserJock> it's a good excercise
<cbx33> i know
<cbx33> so I'm gonna port phimage to C
<cbx33> which it will benefit from
<ogra> C is not the problem ... automake and friends are :P
<cbx33> ogra, don;t say that :p
<cbx33> but a single C file shouldn't be a problem
<cbx33> besides I need experience in packaging compilable packages
<cbx33> or more exp should I say
<cbx33> people just generally use gedit for C?
<cbx33> c/C++ fro ma file creation POV
<cbx33> what's the diff?
<bdoin> sad, I was not aware of the UES meeting, sounds very interresting
<LaserJock> cbx33: the diff between C and C++?
<cbx333> yeh
<cbx333> ogra, mdz is quick on the old minutes isn't he
<LaserJock> cbx33: I *think* it's mostly the object orientedness
<ogra> dunno, is he ?
<sbalneav> LOL
<LaserJock> haha
<sbalneav> I meant to type that over here
<sbalneav> phhhy
<sbalneav> Now I've made an *ss of myself :)
<LaserJock> oh, I've seen much worse
<LaserJock> not from you of course ;-)
<cbx333> from MEEE
<sbalneav> Oh, I've made enough of an idiot of myself online to last two lifetimes.
<sbalneav> I've just now filled up ubuntu-devel with drivel.
<sbalneav> My levity was meant for this channel :)
<ajmitch> sbalneav: we understand :)
<ajmitch> sbalneav: now, your name is on ubuntu-dev in the proposed members section - were you planning to apply for MOTU?
<sbalneav> I am, but I need to get past probably another month of h*ll here at work
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> the process has changed, etc
<ogra> and he needs some more uploads
<ajmitch> yep
<sbalneav> We went live with a new program at work, and I've not had anywhere near the time I'd like to put in since about mid november.
<ajmitch> ogra: we'll just have to follow up on all the proposed members, reminding them of the new process
<sbalneav> Things are toning down now, but it's taken a bit.
<ogra> sbalneav, nobody had (apparently) feisty looks lie edgy with new ltsp sound and second CD
<ogra> *like
<sbalneav> I'm now the boss here as well, so in addition to the new program, I've also had personel stuff to deal with.
<sbalneav> ogra: hey, the sound alone's a big step forward.
<LaserJock> at least there was progress
<ogra> yes, but three of 8 specs is extremly lame ...
* LaserJock is a loser :(
<sbalneav> Most of them were the ldap stuff.  I assume that got deferred?
<ogra> feisty was the worst average wrt specs since edubuntu exists ...
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I did worse
<ogra> LaserJock, me too ... i wasnt better this release
<ogra> sbalneav, yeps, everything depends on ldap ... and ldap has major bugs with ssh as well as i want a better pam plugin handling before even starting to think about the other stuff
<sbalneav> ogra: We're shooting for some good news though: jammcq and I are meeting this weekend.  We're going to get the ltsp5 tarballs out, based on the Ubuntu stuff, so that will be a big pr win.
<ogra> great
<ogra> sabdfl will love you for that
<ogra> he was nagging me recently
<ogra> after herd5 is out i'll finally bump the ltsp version
<sbalneav> We finally just decided that unless we lock ourselves in a room, it will never get done.
<sbalneav> So that's what we're doing in Toronto this weekend.
<ogra> well, its trivial
<ogra> an edgy tarbal exists, just take that one
<sbalneav> If you're going to be around, we might ask you some questions.
<ogra> all you need is some scripts for the server side
<ogra> sure
<sbalneav> Nah, I think we're going to use the feisty one.
<sbalneav> We want the sexy sexy sound.
<ogra> that needs a lot on the server side ...
<ogra> gst   pulse plugin, libasound-plugins ...
<sbalneav> Just gstreamer, right?
<ogra> asoundconf ...
<ogra> no
<ogra> it emulates an alsa device on top of pulse
<sbalneav> right.
<ogra> hstreame just uses the alsasink from its autodetection :)
<ogra> *gstreamer
<ogra> (gst-pulse is needed for the gnome volume control ... not needed if you use alsamixer)
<clm> pete here by any chance?
<clm> ...
<cbx333> pete who?
<cbx333> me?
<cliebow> ahh: there's Pete
<cbx333> what did I do wrong?
<cbx333> :p
<cliebow> Couldnt figure out who Pete was 'til now 8~)
<cbx333> is clm after me?
<ogra> ask him :)
<cbx333> hey Constant_M are you after me?
<Constant_M> are yooooooou pete?
<Constant_M> ....
<cbx333> I am a pete yes
<Constant_M> highvoltage: hey j
<cbx333> ogra, you do screensaver stuff right?
<ogra> sadly, yes
<cbx333> what's the advantage of writing stuff with GLX instead of just GL
<cbx333> awww don't say it like that :p
<Constant_M> cool cool. jc said id find u here...
<ogra> no idea, i only maintain the package
<ogra> s
<cbx333> awww...dang it ogra :p
<cbx333> anyone who would know that you knwo of?
<cbx333> Constant_M, what can I do for you
<Constant_M> i understand ur goin to go work for Canonical?
<cbx333> heheh...um...nope
<cbx333> not that I know of
<cbx333> I'd like to work for Canonical
<Constant_M> u not the school sysadmin guy?
<cbx333> I am indeed
<cbx333> but I'm not going to work for Canonical, unless you know something I don't :p
<ogra> cbx333, https://launchpad.net/~macslow
<Constant_M> hehe oh then i prob misunderstood...
<Constant_M> but you are leaving your job?
<cbx333> I hoping to soon yes
<Constant_M> cooooz, im working with jc (well used to,.. he finished 2day...)
<cbx333> ahh
<Constant_M> and he said ur leavin ur job
<Constant_M> and im planning to leave for the UK soon
<cbx333> ahhh how soon?
<Constant_M> my visa is valid from the 1st of april
<Constant_M> I can be in the UK on the 3rd
<cbx333> well i don't think I'll have left by then
<cbx333> I'm planning to leave by september
<Constant_M> mmm crap
<Constant_M> well I have a job already if I go
<Constant_M> but i would love some kind of IT related job (pref. Linux related)
<cbx333> well most of my job is windows
<cbx333> but I have a linux desktop
<cliebow> me too...oh forgot i already have one...but i watn the BIG bucks
<cbx333> and I'm working on getting more linux in there
<Constant_M> well the job I'm currently at is the first job I have that I actually work on Linux 24/7
<Constant_M> the rest was Windows...
<Constant_M> and here and there a mac
<Constant_M> cbx333, you dont by any chance know any people in the IT industry over there that can offer me a job?
<cbx333> hmm
<cbx333> not at the moment
<Constant_M> would it be possible for you keep an eye open for something like that? coz it's going to be kinda crappy to go to the UK and work on a farm... :)
<cbx333> of course
<Constant_M> tnx
<cbx333> sorry i couldn't be of more help
<Constant_M> it's cool
<Constant_M> but im sure we can talk again in september..
<Constant_M> hehe
<cbx333> thanks ogra
<Constant_M> im using GPRS to connect here... the lag is like 5 seconds..
<Constant_M> thx for the help, I'll show up again sometime
<LaserJock> ogra: so do we have a tool to select "young children, highschool and university" tasks when you load the 2nd CD?
<ogra> LaserJock, nope
<ogra> we have g-a-i popping up offering you the CD contents for now
<LaserJock> so it's just an individual package basis?
<ogra> no tasks yet
<LaserJock> ogra: do you want to add some sort of task handling for Feisty or leave it as is?
<LaserJock> mvo: I think we could do it like this: a) define a new applications.menu in menu-data on the CD that has a "tasks" category (or something like this)
<LaserJock> mvo: and then we need to get three desktop files into the dir on the CD that install a collection of packages
<LaserJock> [1:41pm]  mvo: but I think it would be better to talk with ogra about this (maybe the three of us + colin)
<ogra> that sounds like getting hardly a FF exception
<LaserJock> mhm
<ogra> i.e. rather like a big change
<ogra> :-D
<ogra> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/20/197251
<bimberi> wow, very nice
<ajmitch> hey bimberi
<ajmitch> ogra: good to see some press
<bimberi> argh, the link to the NSW Department of Education article 404's :/
<ajmitch> article by elkbuntu, too
<bimberi> hi ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> trailing ) on the url
<bimberi> ooh yes, i missed the author!
<bimberi> aah yes, thanks ajmitch
<LaserJock> I like the comment at the bottom ;-)
<ogra> sigh ... they still didnt get it ...
<bimberi> I like 'No Hardware left behind'
<RichEd> ogra: what did you mean by "sigh ... they still didnt get it "
<RichEd> hi bimberi, LaserJock, ajmitch
<LaserJock> RichEd: did you read the comment
<LaserJock> hi
<ogra> RichEd, they say that debian-edu is better because they ship KDE which in turn has Kdeedu
<ogra> we ship Kdeedu without KDE ... thats what they still dont get ...
<ogra> and it just fires up more flames on the GNOME vs KDE war
<RichEd> should I mail melissa to comment as the author ... if we comment, it mght start some flaming
<ogra> no, let them advertise if they are happy
* LaserJock puts on his fire-proof suit
<RichEd> overall it's a nice article though ... will make some people think and visit i reckon
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i like it
<RichEd> the NSW people may be worth inviting to the summit ... if we can get the right link from melissa
<RichEd> i'll google the reference to see if I can find the correct page
<ogra> we should also invite someone from the SA government after their announcement last week :)
<ogra> *ZS
<ogra> err
<ogra> *ZA
* ogra hates his kbd some days ...
<RichEd> which announcement ?
<RichEd> hilton theunissen (inkululeko ex tuxlabs) is trying to bring across some decision making people, and play host to them
<ogra> http://www.info.gov.za/speeches/2007/07022211451001.htm
<ogra> "Cabinet approved a policy and strategy for the implementation of Free and Open Source Software (FOSS) in government. "
<ogra> it was even on german newssites
<RichEd> loading it now ... but remember policy and strategy is "bush speak" ... i'll wait for action myself
#edubuntu 2007-02-28
<ogra> its a commitment at least
<bimberi> hi RichE :)
<bimberi> er, RichEd
<RichEd> :)
<bimberi> RichEd: the issue with the link to the NSW Dept of Ed story is a trailing ). Remove it and it works fine: http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Video_DET_considers_Linux_on_the_desktop/0,130061733,339272567,00.htm
<cbx33> nn RichEd -> pm
<RichEd> thanks bimberi : getting a bit late to check loooong links in my browser :)
<RichEd> i mean long URLs ... eyes are fading
<bimberi> :)
<lns> hey all
<RichEd> bimberi: it's loaded ... i'll read it in the morning
<RichEd> we're looking for people to invite to the education summit:
<RichEd> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla
<cliebow_> ijn?
<RichEd> NSW may have some candidates
<cliebow_> in?
<RichEd> Sevilla Spain ... check out the link
<cliebow_> i am
<RichEd> 2 days of education summit prior to UDS
<cliebow_> 8~)\
<lns> Hey this might be a real dumb question, but is there a more 'advanced' GUI user/group editor for Edubuntu/Ubuntu, other than the stock one? There's no search capability, some things sorting usernames doesn't even work..?
<lns> I looked at schooltool but i don't think it delves into user management
<ajmitch> interesting, hearing of edubuntu use in NZ
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<cbx33> ogra, if i install a 2 nic edubutnu server....but I don't want to use DHCP....will it still work?
<cbx33> ltsp-build-client (edgy) just failed on this machine
<cbx33> about creating the fd symlink
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> what book would be good for finding out how to expand vocabulary in english
<damien_> hi
<damien_> is there anyone that can help me ?
<cbx33> depends on the problem
<damien_> :)
<damien_> general questions regarding edubuntu
<cbx33> shoot
<damien_> my brother is french, disabled and I'm reseraching a good distro for the place where he lives
<damien_> they have very old pc (pentium, pentium 2, pentium 3) but no big server fir LTSP
<damien_> I have no idea if edubuntu is really good for impaired people and I can't find any local french community
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> well you don't have to install as LTSP
<damien_> and of course there isn't anyone that know linux very well there
<damien_> I just wanted to know if edubuntu is good enough in french and if software in edubuntu (gcompris for instance) are not ocmplicated for impaired people
<damien_> (sorry for not being polically correct, but i don't know the right words in english)
<damien_> so can I recommand Edubuntu for this use, knowing that i won't be there to support their network ?
<cbx33> i would think it would be fine
<cbx33> and your english is excellent
<damien_> and can "anyone" manage about 20-30 pc without LTSP ?
<stgraber> a dpend ce que tu entends par "grer", si c'est crer des comptes pouvant se loguer sur toutes les machines (style domaine Windows), il faudra un serveur grant les comptes, si c'est pour les mises  jour, il suffira que la personne se logue pour pouvoir le faire donc oui
<stgraber> hi RichEd
<RichEd> hi stgraber
<RichEd> hello jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> RichEd: hello long time no chat
<RichEd> jsgotangco: been on the road so to speak
<jsgotangco> oh a road warrior
<RichEd> more like air warrior ... but yes armed to travel
<jsgotangco> ive been travelling myself, i know the feeling :/
<jsgotangco> so how's it going
<damien_> Thanks for answering my question. I will recommend edubuntu. My brother will be happy for sure.
<damien_> bye.
<TeePOG> hi everyone
<rockprincess> hello everyone! :D
<rockprincess> good news!
<rockprincess> i fixed the problem i had yesterday...
<RichEd> hi TeePOG , rockprincess
<rockprincess> hi RichEd :D
<TeePOG> hi RichEd mate
<RichEd> rockprincess: when you are done, we'll need to change your name to ubunturocksprincess
<TeePOG> lol
<rockprincess> hehe
<TeePOG> girls love long, erm, nicks
<TeePOG> *duck*
<rockprincess> is mine really that long? ;)
<TeePOG> well, if RichEd has his way with your nick, it will be
<rockprincess> 5 of 6 machines booted fine :)
<rockprincess> haha :) I'm fine with that ;)
<HackphiL> salut there
<TeePOG> hi HackphiL
<HackphiL> I'm a newbie with edubuntu
<RichEd> rockprincess: now if one of the boys asked that " is mine really that long? ;)" that would be an entirely different question.
<TeePOG> why does edgy not have a manual entry for dhcpd.conf?
<TeePOG> more to the point, which package provides it?
<TeePOG> lol RichEd
<TeePOG> we'd be talking about uptime
<rockprincess> RichEd: hahaha, haven't thought on that :D
* RichEd is now in a meeting ... back later
<TeePOG> ciao RichEd
<cbx33> hey rockprincess
<cbx33> howz it going
<cbx33> anyone here expereienced problems with TFTP
<cbx33> E32 tftp open timeout
<rockprincess> hey Pete :)
<rockprincess> cbx33: my edubuntu network runs smoothly, thanks to Juliux :D
<cbx33> nice
<rockprincess> cbx33: I'll start with the User Testing next Monday :D
<cbx33> does anyone know, hmm......i need to put my pxe on a different machine to the edubuntu server
<cbx33> is this possible?
<TeePOG> hmm
<TeePOG> i know it's possible to put the ltsp on a different server than the dhcp server
<cbx33> oh yeh I'm doing that already :p
<TeePOG> but do not know enough about your problem cbx33
<TeePOG> sorry
<cbx33> bascially my NICs suck
<TeePOG> ah
<TeePOG> yes?
<cbx33> and don;t respond properly to the DHCP
<TeePOG> ahhh
<cbx33> they try to connect to the DHCP server as the TFTP server
<cbx33> and ignore boot server commnad
<cbx33> i saw a post where someone placed their tftp server on the dhcp server as a workaround
<cbx33> so i wanted to try that out
<TeePOG> why not nfs-mount the pxe on a different server, and nfs-mount it to the edubuntu server?
<cbx33> hang on runthat by me again
<cbx33> how will that help?
<cbx33> the tftp server actually hasto be running elsewhere, on the dhcp server
<cbx33> http://syslinux.zytor.com/archives/2006-September/007287.html
<cliebow> Yip Yip Yippee@@
<bddebian> Heya
<cbx33> cliebow: you seem hapy in all channels :p
<cliebow> well igot this "no hardware left behind" solaris installing!
<TeePOG> bye all
<sbalneav> Congrats to Ollie!!!
<sbalneav> ogra++
<sbalneav> edubuntugirl: ogra++
<rockprincess> I'm back!
<rockprincess> at one of the machines i got the following message:
<rockprincess> BusyBox v1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<rockprincess> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<rockprincess> .... /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<rockprincess> i then pressed ctrl+alt+del and rebooted the machine...and then it worked fine
<sbalneav> Usually that's NFS slowness
<sbalneav> Are you on a hub, or a switch?
<rockprincess> switch
<cliebow> somehow didnt get mounted filesystem?
<sbalneav> Does it do it consistently, or a one-time thing?
<rockprincess> that was a one-time thing....but i'm afraid it could turn up again....
<rockprincess> could it be caused by starting two machines at the same time?
<rockprincess> the performance of all 6 machines was fine :D
<rockprincess> can't complain
<sbalneav> It's possible.  What kind of network card is in the server for the terminals?
<rockprincess> a 3com....but soon to be replaced by a Realtech
<sbalneav> 3com what?  And what kind of realteck? Not an 8139?
<sbalneav> Don't skimp on the network card.  Use something good, like an intel ether express 100, something that's got a ring buffer, and can store up a couple of packets per interrupt.
<sbalneav> Otherwise, the network card can drop packets.  That interface will be very busy.
<rockprincess> ok...i'll have a look for the intel ether express 100
<a5benwillis> sbalneav: You're busy this morning, helping on two chans :-)
<sbalneav> That, and actually trying to do my job, as well :)
<a5benwillis> Good on ya.
<rockprincess> sbalneav: i'm afraid the intel ether express is unavailable in austria....
<sbalneav> e100?
<sbalneav> Not available?  Man!
<rockprincess> but maybe this is the same one, only labelled differently... http://geizhals.at/a10887.html
<sbalneav> yeah
<sbalneav> that
<sbalneav> thats it.
<rockprincess> what's the difference between the desktop and the server adapter?
<sbalneav> Server will have more buffer space.  Get that one.
<rockprincess> ok
<cbx33> w00t
<cbx33> it works ;)
<cbx33> oooh I'm so blogging about this
<highvoltage> see bee ex three three
<cbx33> hey highvoltage
<cbx33> don;t do that man
<cbx33> I'll never see you coming :p
<cliebow> so im in recovery mode looking at filesystem on a sun with dapper installed..at normal bootup i see init version 2.85..then fails saying /proc is already mounted..can i assume contro is now in rc.sysiniit?
<highvoltage> cbx33: :)
<cbx33> damn Intel Boot Agent
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=247
<highvoltage> cbx33: shouldn't that be "school's Edubuntu Server"?
<highvoltage> cbx33: nice entry, btw
<highvoltage> cbx33: and when you refer to Microsoft Windows, then you should spell Windows with a capital dubya
<Burgwork> hey highvoltage, cbx33
<Burgwork> highvoltage: you were going to PM me?
<stgraber> Anyone with good knowledge of how gnome menus work ?
<stgraber> I'd like to know how is determined who can/can't see the Administration/* items
<stgraber> I think it's based on a group but I have a user who is part of adm and admin and still can't access to these items
<stgraber> (and he has sudo rights)
<stgraber> cbx33: If you are still looking for a way to have you Windows network drives mapped at logon, I did that this afternoon
<Burgwork> stgraber: the admin group
<stgraber> Burgwork: ok, so I have a problem, the users are part of the admin group :) but thank you at least I'm now sure that was the right group
<highvoltage> hey Burgwork!
<Burgwork> ahhh... work
<Burgwork> it is killing me
<Burgwork> I have too many hats
<highvoltage> Burgwork: the many hats thing is bad, you need to merge your hats and throw some away
<Burgwork> I wish
<Burgwork> we are so bloody disorganized
<Burgwork> we == Userfulk
<highvoltage> my hats situation is getting more complicated too
<highvoltage> I'm starting a new job tomorrow and the new company is going to do my old job to the old company (and previous companies I worked for).
<highvoltage> not *that* can get quite complicated
<Burgwork> yeesh
<highvoltage> s/not/now
* RichEd has to leave ... being called out of the office to a work function
<a5benwillis> ping cliebow
<a5benwillis> Whats the command to regen ssh keys?
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> Anyone usingxdmcp with Edubuntu???????????
<cliebow> WOOOOOT!
<a5benwillis> clad you're having a good day cliebow
<cliebow> a5benwillis, heh got ubuntu running on sparc
<cliebow> as a server..so far
<cliebow> brb
<a5benwillis> Anyone using xdmcp with Edubuntu???????????
<cbx33> ping Burgwork
<cbx33> ping ogra
<Burgwork> cbx33: pong
<Burgwork> no I haven't looked at your chapter, I am doing it tonight
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> debs was asking me twas all :p
<cbx33> ping LaserJock
<LaserJock> cbx33!
<Burgwork> I chatted with her
<cbx33> Burgwork, ok cool
<cbx33> how are you LaserJock
<a5benwillis> Anyone using xdmcp with Edubuntu???????????
<Burgwork> a5benwillis: in what way?
<ogra> a5benwillis, only people that dont want sound or localdev support
<ogra> cbx33, no, mdz didnt have time yet
<a5benwillis> ogra: I REALLY dont want to go xdmcp but I cant get NCP authentication to work with LDM/SSH so I have no choice at least for now.
<cbx33> ogra, no was gonna ask something else
<a5benwillis> ogra: I'vespent weeks on thessh issue.
<a5benwillis> and obviously worn out my space bar LOL
<ogra> well, there is no locqaldev implemenation for xdmcp in ubuntu ... you can wortk around the missing ESPEAKER variable in a user setting though
<ogra> so sound should be possible, but localdev wont work without a fair amount of code changes
<a5benwillis> I can livewithout localdev fornow I think.
<cbx33> ogra how are we with time left for tcm
<ogra> did you file bugs about the issues you had with ssh ?
<a5benwillis> I wish I could getssh to work for me ideally.
<ogra> i'm sure cjwatson would love to know about them to fix them
<a5benwillis> I worked a little with Darren Tucker from SSH via email buthe's nowhere near as responsive as you guys are.
<ogra> cbx33, the features we'll ship should be done before beta
<ogra> a5benwillis, cjwatson is our ssh maintainer ... but her's a very busy man, filing bugs will pout such things on his todo
<ogra> *put
* ogra takes a dinner break ... bqack for the meeting ...
<LaserJock> do we have a meeting?
<stelis> It's on now :_
<ogra> edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting *now*
<a5benwillis> ogra: How do I contact jwatson?
<a5benwillis> erm, cjwatcon
<ogra> a5benwillis, file a bug on openssh ;)
<a5benwillis> 10-4
<a5benwillis> Can someone point me to some info on how to apply a patch to source via apt-get????
<ogra> a5benwillis, open your help viewer on the desktop ... look in the packaging guide ;)
<LaserJock> ogra: on feisty you have to install packaging-guide
<LaserJock> and look at the HTML
<LaserJock> I gotta get a .desktop for that
<cbx33> ogra, /me had to setup a second tftp server today
<cbx33> as the Intel Boot Agent sux
<Rondom> hi juliux
<juliux> hi Rondom
<cliebow> cbx33: is that mba on intel yu refer to?it sucks as well..
<cbx33> hehe
<a5benwillis> ping ogra
<ogra> a5benwillis, pong
<a5benwillis> Im working on patching the ssh source
<a5benwillis> I downloaded thesourceviaapt-get
<a5benwillis> patched it
<a5benwillis> now Im trying to "sudo apt-get --build source openssh-4.3p2
<a5benwillis> but I get an error "E:Unable to find a source pacckage..."
<a5benwillis> any idea whatIm doing wrong?
<a5benwillis> Ive tried running the command inside of the sourcedirectory and right outsideof it.
<cbx33> ogra, ping -> pm
<a5benwillis> Ok I tried "sudo apt-get --build source openssh" and I get a different error.
<a5benwillis> i'll check back later. ttg
<cbx33> nn all
#edubuntu 2007-03-01
<a5benwillis> anyone around?
<a5benwillis> ping OGRA
<ctkroeker> anyone have any luck with the "sound blaster live 24-bit" or "Crystal" or VIA HD-Audio VT82***?
<ctkroeker> Well my sound output works great, just not input, line in and mic
<ctkroeker> just gives a flaky crackle at best
<petre> If I want something to automatically launch after login, what file do I put that in?
<petre> IOW, if I want firefox to load when I login, how do I trigger that?
<a5benwillis> put it in sessions
<a5benwillis> system>prefs>sessions
<petre> /etc/X11/Xsessions?
<a5benwillis> startup programs
<bimberi> petre: (assuming GNOME) System -> Preferences -> Session, Startup Programs
<a5benwillis> bimberi: Thats what I said :-)
<a5benwillis> Anyone know of a good way to test LDM remotely?
<a5benwillis> Like would "ssh -X" work?
<bimberi> a5benwillis: :)
<bimberi> a5benwillis: i suspect not, but don't really know
<a5benwillis> ping LaserJock
<bimberi> hence fun to try!
<LaserJock> hi a5benwillis
<a5benwillis> Hi
<petre> okay, I see Startup Programs tab; any idea what file that modifies?
<a5benwillis> you do edubuntu packages right?
<LaserJock> well, kinda
<bimberi> he wrote the book ;)
<LaserJock> what?
<a5benwillis> I was able to apply a patch to OpenSSH-Server today to allow it to work with Novell authentication. I have the apt-get source and wondered if it would be good to make it availible?
<LaserJock> I just hang out here ;-)
<bimberi> LaserJock: well, the packaging guide
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<LaserJock> a5benwillis: how big is the patch?
<a5benwillis> I dount that the ssh guys are going to incorperate it into any release, though I have asked
<a5benwillis> LaserJock: 6.3k
<a5benwillis> the patch file is 6.3k
<a5benwillis> but I have the source already compiled with it included.
<LaserJock> and it works?
<a5benwillis> yes. I've spent weeks on it. Ogra knows all about it :-)
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> have you filed a bug about it?
<a5benwillis> Cliebow helped me some as well
<cliebow> heh..beating a dead horse..
<a5benwillis> there was already one
<a5benwillis> http://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1215
<a5benwillis> cliebow: I was asking LaserJock about maybe making the package availible in edubuntu
<cliebow> i see
<a5benwillis> the patched source that it
<a5benwillis> is
<cliebow> it prob has to come from upstream...
<a5benwillis> yeah. Gotta start somewhere lol
<cliebow> or is that downstream..
<cliebow> up
<a5benwillis> Im about as downstream as it gets. lol
<cliebow> me too
<a5benwillis> so I image it needs to go upstream for approval
<a5benwillis> lol
<bimberi> estuary? :)
<cliebow> ha!!
<a5benwillis> to think I had planned to play poker tonight. Instead I worked on SSH, again!
<cliebow> im packing it in..i feel like Icarus beating my head again Sun all daua\y
<a5benwillis> ave a good one cliebow
<cliebow> see ya tomorrow..
<a5benwillis> yep
<LaserJock> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi LaserJock!
<LaserJock> highvoltage: how's your day going?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: how's work? or whatever you're doing
<Radica1Faith> hello?
<Radica1Faith> anyone in here?
<LaserJock> sure
<Radica1Faith> hello
<Radica1Faith> I was wondering if i could get a few tips?
<LaserJock> perhaps, not a ton of people here yet
<LaserJock> Pete!
<cbx33> hey dude
<Radica1Faith> when i restart my computer i my wireless is unable to connect to anything for a long while, but after 10 to 15 minutes or so, all of a sudden i can connect
<Radica1Faith> normal?
<LaserJock> hmm, mine reconnects pretty fast
<LaserJock> are you running 6.10?
<Radica1Faith> yes
<cbx33> hey bud
<LaserJock> Radica1Faith: I haven't encountered that before, my wireless always connects right up if it connects
<cbx33> what's the prob|
<cbx33> ?
<Radica1Faith> its only when i restart
<cbx33> are you using ndiswrapper?
<Radica1Faith> yes
<cbx33> is it being loaded automatically to the kernel?
<Radica1Faith> i think so
<cbx33> well what I suggest
<cbx33> is to restart the machine
<cbx33> then goto a terminal window and type
<Radica1Faith> but then again, i do type in modprobe ndiswrapper when i get frustrated that nothing was happening
<cbx33> lsmod | grep ndis
<cbx33> see if it comes up after a reboot
<cbx33> if it doesn't then there's your problem
* cbx33 doesn't keep his automatically loaded anyway
<Radica1Faith> the problem is, i see the sids
<cbx33> it interferes with my hibernation
<Radica1Faith> its just not able to connect
<cbx33> hmmm
<Radica1Faith> for a while
<cbx33> odd
<Radica1Faith> i thought so too
<cbx33> maybe it caches the sids
<cbx33> so you are not really scanning them
<cbx33> just seeing them from last time
<Radica1Faith> hmm
<Radica1Faith> maybe
<Radica1Faith> that makes sense
<Radica1Faith> alright well, i'll try restarting and typing that in
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> hang on
<Radica1Faith> but even if it was that, why would it just randomly start working after a long while?
<cbx33> maybe something modprobes it later on?
<cbx33> no idea
<cbx33> give it a whirl :p
<Radica1Faith> alright
<Radica1Faith> thankyou very much
<cbx33> np
<Radica1Faith> wait, why can't i type it in right now and then restart?
<cbx33> well type it in now
<cbx33> you should get this
<cbx33> pete@misato:~$ lsmod | grep ndis
<cbx33> ndiswrapper           208656  0
<cbx33> usbcore               134912  4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<cbx33> but on reboot if you don't get those lines, then ndiswrapper is not being loaded
<Radica1Faith> ahh i see
<Radica1Faith> okay thankyou very much
<Radica1Faith> if it isn't loaded
<Radica1Faith> how do i start it?
<Radica1Faith> modprobe ndiswrapper?
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper of course
<Radica1Faith> okay i remember doing that before and that still didn't help
<Radica1Faith> it still took some time
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> define sometime
<cbx33> are you using network manager?
<Radica1Faith> 5 minutes
<Radica1Faith> yes
<cbx33> that is a little slow
<Radica1Faith> it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me
<Radica1Faith> but then again i'm new to this whole linux thing
<cbx33> what you can do is try restarting dbus - but I don;t know if that's recommended
<cbx33> sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<cbx33> that restarts the network manager applet
<Radica1Faith> okay
<Radica1Faith> alright i feel really dumb, but how do you copy text from chat?
<cbx33> highlight it and press ctrl+c
<cbx33> if you want to paste in to a terminal window
<cbx33> you then need to use
<cbx33> ctl+shift+v
<cbx33> not just ctrl+v
<Radica1Faith> ahh, yeah i was wondering why it didn't work in a terminal
<Radica1Faith> thankyou
<cbx33> np
* LaserJock is still crunching numbers
<Radica1Faith> alright i'll be back hopefully before 20 minutes from now
<cbx33> cool
<LaserJock> I'm so close to uploading an edubuntu-docs package too
<cbx33> LaserJock, do you know where the network places settings are stored?
<LaserJock> the ssids?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> network places
<LaserJock> oh
<cbx33> like an smb drive
<cbx33> or ftp etc
<LaserJock> not really
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> bbiab
<Meshezabeel> I had an older version of ubuntu that had more screensavers like fireworks etc. Now with 6.10 I only have space scenes and gnome footprints. What package do I need to install the other screensavers? Is there a reason they were taken out of 6.10?
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't think they were taken out
<highvoltage> LaserJock: it's great, it's my first day at my new(ish) job
<highvoltage> LaserJock: the (ish) part is there since it contains a large part of my old job :)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: and you?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: workin' away
<Meshezabeel> Laserjock, all I have is "cosmos" and "floating feet". This is from a fresh install of 6.10.
<LaserJock> really?
<LaserJock> that's odd
<LaserJock> highvoltage: now what is your position?
<LaserJock> and what kind of company
<LaserJock> Meshezabeel: I'd look in synaptic for xscreensaver
<Meshezabeel> Laserjock, ok thanks, looking in synaptic for screensaver, all I get is gnome-screensaver as being installed, there are others not installed including xscreensaver and xscreensaver-gl
<highvoltage> LaserJock: it's at Impi Linux, our government is converting to open source jsut about everywhere, and we're going to do a lot of the implementation
<highvoltage> LaserJock: what's cool is, we'll still be doing the distro part of tuxlabs for inkululeko, so I didn't have to abandon anything leaving my old daytime job
<LaserJock> Meshezabeel: try installing them
<TeePOG> morning
<Meshezabeel> Laserjock, thanks got them in xscreensaver-data-extra
<LP747> LaserJock: Go to bed!
<LaserJock> me?
<cbx33> yes you
<cbx33> yes you
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> I need to disable frequency scaling on a machine
<cbx33> anyone know how?
<cbx33> hey juliux
<juliux> hi cbx33
<juliux> cbx33, how are you?
<cbx33> yeh I'm good
<cbx33> you don;t know how to disable frequency scaling do you?
<juliux> from the cpu?
<cbx33> yes
<juliux> there are two ways
<cbx33> ell from wihin linux
<cbx33> basically this is the problem
<cbx33> the vmware machines clock is getting skewed
<juliux> wihin?
<cbx33> it's because the processor is changing speed
<cbx33> I want to stop it doing it
<LaserJock> oh yeah, I read something about that once
<LaserJock> have you checked the forums?
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> found nothing
<juliux> cbx33, the easy way is to do it with the gnome applet
<cbx33> ah ok
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<cbx33> hey RichEd
<RichEd> LaserJock, cbx33 : greetz
<RichEd> and juliux
<juliux> cbx33, you only have to do this: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector
<juliux> cbx33, then you can change the frequency from the panel
* LaserJock wants to go to bed
<cbx33> will that hold across reboots?
<cbx33> LaserJock: GO TO BED
<juliux> cbx33, yes
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> thanks juliux
<ogra> cbx33, /apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq_ac_policy is the gconf-key you want to set
<LaserJock> cbx33: I *have* to upload edubuntu-docs
<ogra> set it to performance
<juliux> ogra, but that is not working if you don't change the permissons of cpufreq-selector
<cbx33> ogra: thanks dude
<LaserJock> ogra will never let me touch an edubuntu app again if I don't ;-)
<cbx33> heheh
<ogra> juliux, ?
<ogra> whats cpufreq-selector ?
<juliux> a tool;)
<juliux> i tried to change it in gconf but it was not working
<ogra> i'm talking about gnome-powermanager
<ogra> it5 should directly talk to hal
<ogra> which it does for me ...
<juliux> hmm
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'll try it
<ogra> but i dont use tools like cpufreq-selector
<cbx33> ogra: would I just do gconf-editor
<cbx33> or would it be sudo gconf-editor
<ogra> yes
<ogra> no
<cbx33> what if I'm not logged in though
<cbx33> i may not be logged into this machine all the time
<cbx33> it's a server after all
<juliux> RichEd, i set up the server for rockprincess in vienna on monday, so she has no a working edubuntu server in her school
<ogra> no=not ?
<RichEd> we have been seeing her conversations here in the channel
<cbx33> no = now
<cbx33> juliux: cool
<juliux> no==now ;)
<ogra> she couldnt boot the next morning
<juliux> omg
<RichEd> she said that you impressed the people with your skills and you made edubuntu look real easy to set up
<cbx33> ogra: so, will that still work even if I'm not logged in?
<cbx33> RichEd: but it is really easy to set up :p
<juliux> why she didn't write me an e-mail?
<ogra> cbx33, you have to set it once ... i.e. log in once
<cbx33> ahh ok
<cbx33> thanks
<RichEd> but she said that you typed so fast she could not read what you were doing :)
<RichEd> hey ogra
<juliux> RichEd, that was not fast, it was a craped dell keyboard;)
<ogra> RichEd, yo ...
<RichEd> juliux: now you are just bragging ;)
<cbx33> do i create it?
<RichEd> ogra and sbalneav helped her out ... she's now working okay ogra ?
<juliux> ogra, is here server no working?
<cbx33>  /apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq_ac_policy doesn't exist
<cbx33> do i create it?
<ogra> RichEd, yes, i think so
<cbx33> ok created it as string and set to performance
<cbx33> I'll log out and in again
<ogra> cbx33, no
<cbx33> oh
<juliux> ogra, what was the error?
<ogra> cbx33, ah, wait, indeed you are in the user settings ... you need to create it
<cbx33> will this then still hold if I don't log in
<cbx33> and reboot the machine
<cbx33> i need it to always be set to performance
<ogra> juliux, no idea, she wasnt there when she asked about it, i only made the first part of the support, sbalneav did the rest later
<juliux> ogra, i will asked here via jabber;)
<juliux> ogra, now i know the error;) she used the wrong networkcable
<ogra> heh
<ogra> ok
<juliux> she has two networks in the classroom one for windows, one for edubuntu
<ogra> i just know the client couldnt find the dhcp server ... but she couldnt get the logs and configs when she reported it
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/20070301/ <--- for testing
* juliux will start jigdo;)
<ogra> and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily-live/20070301/
<juliux> brackfast;9
<cbx33> seems to have worked ogra
* cbx33 now runs a 2000 second test for clock skewage
<cbx33> damn kerberos authntication :p
<ogra> RichEd, wrt your mail: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/20070301/feisty-serveraddon-i386.iso wait until we have some test results
<ogra> its only 200 MB yet
<RichEd> thanks :)
<cbx33> muuuuuuch better
<cbx33> thanks ogra
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> will i have to login once after the machine is booted each time?
<ogra> sadly ...
<ogra> gnome-power-manager cant run as system service
<ogra> you could probably write a python script that talks to hal via dbus to force the value
<cbx33> that's fine
<cbx33> thank you so much
<cbx33> dude you seriously rock
<juliux> re
<ogra> RichEd, btw, since you werent in the meeting: http://people.ubuntu.com/~henrik/images/edubuntu-winfoss-wip.png thats how the add-on CD will look like under windows ;)
<LaserJock> \o/
<ogra> LaserJock, youre still awake ?
<LaserJock> yeah, gotta get edubuntu-docs finished
<ogra> phew
<ajmitch> hi ogra
<ogra> hey ajmitch
<RichEd> ogra: looks good ... very nice
<ogra> yep
<ogra> the add-on CD will be a real added value in the end ...
<ogra> "improve both worlds with the edubuntu add-on CD"
<ajmitch> heh fun, just talking to flatmate about ldap & kerberos stuff
<LaserJock> ogra: edubuntu-docs uploaded
<ogra> YAY !!
<ajmitch> good
<ajmitch> LaserJock: crimsun & I agreed that there should be no UVF exception needed for such things
<ajmitch> it's just extra work for everyone
* ogra is totally impressed by our add-on CD ...
<ogra> RichEd, its good to download, just tested it ...
<RichEd> thanks ... will give it a week or two, and dlwonad and burn when I am back at home
<RichEd> *download
<ogra> he wont get the sexy gnome-app-install integration though ...
<ogra> he'll need to use synaptic
<RichEd> that's fine ... they have a shocking telephone network in Zimbabwe, even voice and fax calls get dropped, so anything on a CD will be a life saver for him.
<TeePOG> sounds interesting... do you have a link about the add-on CD?
<ajmitch> ogra: ok, what were those pam problems you had & why does the current /etc/pam.d situation suck?
<ogra> ajmitch, you have to sed through textfiles ... thats not what i understand as "pluggable"
<LaserJock> ogra: my night's work is done
<LaserJock> almost 2:30am
<ajmitch> to add in new pam modules?
<ogra> to change configs
<ajmitch> one of the main issues I find is that ordering is so critical & easy to mess up
<ogra> if you want to change the ssh or gdm scheme, you have to ediut the ssh or gdm textfiles
* ajmitch spent a bit of time trying to get pam stuff semi-working with authtool
<ogra> a directory with sequenced links like init would be much cleaner for example
<ajmitch> except that it uses the common files instead
<ajmitch> so you'd want @include common/* ?
<ajmitch> or something like that?
<ajmitch> it'll be an uphill battle for you to change things
<ogra> similat to the include rules, but in a structure you can just link or delete stuff
<ogra> right
<ajmitch> you can argue about it at UDS :)
<ogra> i dont expect it to be easy, but the current situation sucks, so it needs to be improved
<TeePOG> erm, anyone? what is the add-on CD about?
<ajmitch> yes it does suck, but it's used in a lot of places
<ajmitch> most people can get by with common-*
<ogra> TeePOG, gaining us space oin the server CD
<TeePOG> interesting
<TeePOG> is it stable yet?
<TeePOG> i suppose not huh?
<TeePOG> still, interesting
<RichEd> TeePOG: some applications move off CD1 onto CD2 and a whole bunch of new applications are added to CD2, including all language packs.
<TeePOG> ah ok ... but doesn't that imply that the installer and initial desktop will only be available in English?
<TeePOG> ie. making it difficult for non-English speakers?
* ajmitch wonders if his authtool code will be at all useful in the future
<TeePOG> </R0,02>
<TeePOG> anyway, back to work
<TeePOG> later
<ogra> RichEd, the langpacks are not on it yet, they will be for beta
<ogra> they are the last thing i'll add, if the rest doesnt move anymore
<RichEd> ogra: I'm speaking in terms of what we will release to the outside world, not the early mid dev versions that the eager beavers in this channel download :) but thanks for clarifying
<ogra> right :)
<cbx33> RichEd: sorry to bother you
<cbx33> pm?
<RichEd> cbx33: will check now'ish ... multi-threading at the moment
<cbx33> ok np
<cbx33> that's why i didn't bother you
<jsgotangco> hello
<cbx33> w00t dual head
<jsgotangco> congratulations
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> ping RichEd
<RichEd> hi cbx33 messaging you now
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> got confused
<cbx33> hehe
<a5benwillis> morning guys
<intengu> using intergrated ltsp on xubuntu - how do you config ltsp-build-client to use cdrom then fetch missing packages from the internet
<cbx33> ogra_: pingity pong -> can i set the default resolution for edubuntu machines on LTSP?
<intengu> any ideas ladies & gentlemen
<cbx33> unknown from me here
<cliebow_> intngu: that is an apt function.right? wouldnt an uncomment in sources.list poit to cdrom
<cliebow_> ignore that:got Gadi on the case
<cbx33> brb
<a5benwillis> cliebow: Good morning!
<a5benwillis> cliebow:  Well, not so good morningactually
<bddebian> Heya
<ogra_> intengu, you need to do it in two steps
<ogra_> mount cdrom, sudo ltsp-build-client --mirror file:///cdrom
<ogra_> then copy the sources.list from the server into the chroot, chroot into it and update it from the net with apt ...
<ogra_> whats missing ?
<ogra_> in edubuntu it works fine ...
<cliebow_> if X:1 -scanpci gives 128:1:0 for a video card shouldnt that be usable as a BusID in xorg.conf
<a5benwillis> For anyone thats been following my NCP authentication trials.
<a5benwillis>  I can log in and have the user authenticated, their account is created automatically and their netware home directory is mounted.
<a5benwillis>  But
<a5benwillis>  The last issue I have is thatit takes two log ins for the user to get a session.
<a5benwillis>  On the first log in the useris created and .xauthority and two other "." files are created
<a5benwillis> The user gets sent back to the login screen (LDM)
<a5benwillis> On the second log in all of the .gconf, .gnome etc ate created and the user logs all the way in properly.
<a5benwillis>  Anyone havea clue as to why that happens?
<ogra_> privilege separation ?
<ogra_> try turning it off
<a5benwillis> ok
<ogra_> do you get a second pw prompt on the commandline ?
<a5benwillis> this is from the LDM login screen.
<ogra_> yes, i know
<ogra_> do you get a second pw prompt on the commandline ? #
<a5benwillis> so it just fails back to the login screen
<a5benwillis> as in on a;t-f1?
<ogra_> if you try to ssh into the server
<ogra_> do ssh localhost on the server
<ogra_> see if it asks twice
<a5benwillis> No, it closes the connection immediatly
<a5benwillis> but just like ldm, on the second login it works perfectly
<ogra_> does the user you try with exist on your ncp server ?
<a5benwillis> yes
<ogra_> well, then its not ldms fault
<ogra_> surely some pam or ssh thing going on here
<a5benwillis> but it doesnt exist on the ltsp server..
<ogra_> i mean the ssh to localhost
<a5benwillis> sorry, I dont understand
<ogra_> does this user exist on your netware server
<ogra_> the one you try with on the commandline
<a5benwillis> when I try via command line I am connecting to the ltsp server. Its sshd is configured to query the NDS server via pam to authenticate the user. The user exists on the NDS server but not the ltsp server. Upon successfull authentication the user gets created on the ltsp server.
<a5benwillis> .
<ogra_> define "gets created"
<a5benwillis> the same thing happens with privledge seperation = no
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> The user is added to passwd file
<a5benwillis> home directory is created on the ltsp server
<ogra_> and removed dynamically on logout ?
<a5benwillis> user is obviously assigned a UID
<a5benwillis> no, the user stays
<a5benwillis> Ping Ogra
<cliebow_> juliux:you had a sun server running dapper?
<juliux> cliebow_, yes a old ultra 60
<juliux> cliebow_, but just for fun
<cliebow_> what video card?
<juliux> cliebow_, a sun one
<juliux> cliebow_, it is not my sun it is the sun of a friend but i installed with him ubuntu on it
<cliebow_> heh.. found pm2v chipset xf86domainio mean anything to you
<cliebow_> domain out of range
<juliux> i can ask him later what video card is into the sun
<cliebow_> if you think of it....thanks
<cliebow_> i just dont know what this error means
<cliebow_> you did get x running?
<juliux> sure
<juliux> we run gnome and xfce on it
<cliebow_> i dont know how proprtary the cards are...i tried a couple different possibilities..all do nothing
<tosky> hi
<tosky> Where can I download the edubuntu egdy DVD?
<tosky> I saw it on cdimage.ubuntu.com until yesterday, but now there are only the feisty dvd...
<cbx33> tosky, oh
<cbx33> you sure?
<cbx33> checked releases.ubuntu.com
<cbx33> ?
<tosky> cbx33: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edgy/, only cd :(
<cbx33> not sure
<cbx33> gtg...bbl
<a5benwillis> I need to set the "UserAuthDir in gdm.conf totemp. This file doeasnt exist under the ltsp chroot does it?
<a5benwillis> Changing it in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf wont effect the LDM clients will it?
<Mean_Machine> hello
<Mean_Machine> is anybody here?
<Mean_Machine> i need some help
<a5benwillis> dont we all :-)
<Mean_Machine> i dont know
<Mean_Machine> i need to ask you something if you know about installation of edubuntu 6.06
<a5benwillis> Does anyone know what the chroots equivilent of /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf is?
<Mean_Machine> or anybody else
<Mean_Machine> come on
<a5benwillis> I use 6.10
<a5benwillis> Mean_Machine: Be aptient, itstakes a while for the right person to see the question. I would suggest just asking.
<Mean_Machine> i am a pretty beginner with this, i just want to try any version
<Mean_Machine> first question:
<Mean_Machine> if i have a 64bit processor...
<Mean_Machine> does it makes problem if installation isnt for 64 bit processores
<Mean_Machine> ?
<Mean_Machine> hehe
<a5benwillis> no
<Mean_Machine> are you sure?
<a5benwillis> they work with 32 bit os' as well
<a5benwillis> yes, I have the same thing
<a5benwillis> but am running the 32 bit version
<Mean_Machine> well i have problem, cause, when i boot form cd...
<Mean_Machine> from*
<Mean_Machine> installation simply doesnt start
<a5benwillis> try the alternate cd. I had to on my system.
<Mean_Machine> it is like that it doesnt resolve my cd rom
<a5benwillis> What system do you have? Or what processor
<Mean_Machine> i try it
<Mean_Machine> i order 5 cd
<Mean_Machine> sempron 2600+
<a5benwillis> ok, I have an intel 64bit
<Mean_Machine> someone told me that problem could be that kernel is "too old"
<a5benwillis> the amd should work as well though.
<a5benwillis> download the 6.10 alt cd iso and burn it.
<Mean_Machine> i try same disk at my old machine
<Mean_Machine> and it works well
<a5benwillis> Mean_Machine: download the 6.10 alt cd iso and burn it.
<rockprincess> Mean_Machine: are you using the 64-bit or the 32-bit version?
<Mean_Machine> i think it is 32bit version
<Mean_Machine> ?
<rockprincess> yeah i'm using the 32bit version as well
<Mean_Machine> well, that doesnt solve my problem
<rockprincess> i used the alternate install cd, because the live cds / or desktop cds as they're now called screw up my installation process...
<a5benwillis> Mean_Machine: Did youtry the 6.06 alt cd?
<Mean_Machine> nevermind,i ll see whats happen when i try 64 bit version
<Mean_Machine> i dont kno?
<Mean_Machine> know
<Mean_Machine> what you mean
<a5benwillis> do you have access to download a file and burn a cd?
<Mean_Machine> no man
<Mean_Machine> dial up
<Mean_Machine> :9
<a5benwillis> ok
<a5benwillis> did you order a cd pack?
<Mean_Machine> it is serbia
<Mean_Machine> yep
<a5benwillis> look for a cd marked "Alternate"
<Mean_Machine> i received 5 cds
<Mean_Machine> and all 5 are same
<Mean_Machine> uffff
<a5benwillis> Mean_Machine: Im sorry, there isnt much else that we can do.
<Mean_Machine> ok
<Mean_Machine> jel ima ovde nekog iz srbije,hrvatske,bosne?
<Mean_Machine> makedonije'
<Mean_Machine> thanks a5
<a5benwillis> np
<a5benwillis> Does anyone know what the chroots equivilent of /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf is?
<cbx33> hey ogra
<cbx33> howz it going dude
<cbx33> my Edubuntu server is kicking ass now ;)
<cbx33> I'm not sure if that clock thing worked though....I think what you said work, but I don;t think it solved the issue
<cbx33> LaserJock, !!!!!!!!!
<LaserJock> hi Pete
<a5benwillis> ooh ooh maybe LaserJockknow the answer to my question:-)
<a5benwillis> Does anyone know what the chroots equivilent of /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf is?
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> a5benwillis, why not do
<cbx33> locate gdm.conf
<a5benwillis> I dontthink its the same nae.
<a5benwillis> thatdoesnt show anythning in /opt
<cbx33> it won;t be in opt
<cbx33> besides.....for the login screen for that you want ldm
<cbx33> it's not gdm
<a5benwillis> ok
<a5benwillis> does LDM use anything similar? I cant find any files related to LDM
<cbx33> yes it does
<a5benwillis> what Im really tryingto do is change the "UserAuthDir" to /tmp
<a5benwillis> wheredo the ldm files live?
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> UserAuthDir
<cbx33> where is that set?
<cbx33> i mean what program is it for?
<a5benwillis> in gdm.conf for gdm
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> i don;t know if ldm does it in the same way
<a5benwillis> it tells where to place all of the .gnome files etc
<cbx33> cos it is just an ssh login
<cbx33> hmmm
<a5benwillis> who was it that created LDM. I've spoken to him in here before.
<Burgwork> ogra or mdz did
<cbx33> hey Burgwork
<cbx33> how did it go?
<Burgwork> your chapter?
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> yup
<Burgwork> mako currently has it
<cbx33> oh
<Burgwork> he is working on it in his secret lab
<cbx33> is that good or bad
<Burgwork> I have no idea
<cbx33> did you look through it?
<Burgwork> all I know is that the windows to his lab is flashing, ala ren's lab
<LaserJock> heh
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> oh Burgwork, you so crazy
<LaserJock> I imagine mako's lab to be something like that
<Burgwork> ugh, my boss just told me to move the computers back to Fedora
<Burgwork> I told him we would move back to FC4 over my dead body
<LaserJock> where they Ubuntu?
<LaserJock> *were
<LaserJock> I hate homonyms
<LaserJock> or whatever they are
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> words dat sound da same
<cbx33> is wot I calls em
<Burgwork> no, I moved to office FC4 --> dapper
<LaserJock> and now he wants them back to FC4?
<LaserJock> how many?
<Burgwork> no, he wants a "common platform with calgary"
<Burgwork> 3 computers, 6 users
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> tell him I'll shred his DM package if he moves to FC4 ;-)
<Burgwork> heh
<Burgwork> you got the updated one from Jason yet?
<LaserJock> I do, but I don't have confirmation yet on if I can upload it
<LaserJock> need to bug some motu-uvf guys about that
<Burgwork> ah, should I do the UVF stuff?
<LaserJock> well, I need to nail down if we even need a UVFe or not
<LaserJock> there's no code to review
<Burgwork> ah, binary crap
<LaserJock> but maybe if you did it as a company rep it'd be fine
<Burgwork> I want to use LTSP, dammit
<Burgwork> ugh, Fedora means a root account dammit
<cbx33> that's a lot of dammits Burgwork
<Burgwork> I dislike Fedora
<six2one> me too
<javiolo> hi
<Burgwork> hello javiolo
<javiolo> Im looking for kids apps, i have so far installed gcompris, tuxmath, childsplay are there any other learning apps ?
<Burgwork> hmm
<Burgwork> tuxpaint?
<javiolo> mmm is there any app to learn english ?
<javiolo> kids from 3 to 6 years old
<Burgwork> learn english?
<Burgwork> wow
<javiolo> yep
<javiolo> what ?
<Burgwork> thinking
<a5benwillis> Does a list exist somewhere?
<LaserJock> it's very scattered
<javiolo> I didnt found any via apt-get
<javiolo> looks that gcompris its the only app for that age...
<Burgwork> creating a generic language learning app would be good
<javiolo> any idea how to delete all the system, apps and places menu on top ?
<LaserJock> you don't want any of them?
<a5benwillis> I havea similar question
<a5benwillis> Is it possible to create a 'window' that could appear on the desktop of each person logging in via thin client?
<javiolo> well I dont want them in the kids account...
<a5benwillis> And have icons in this window? This would mimic our Novel Zenworks Window. All studentare used to accessing applications through this common window.
<LaserJock> javiolo: you can right click on them and do something like "Remove from panel"
<javiolo> LaserJock ahh yes thanks
<a5benwillis> How about any info on editingthe default user environmentin the chroot?
<mhz> hi all!
<LaserJock> hi mhz
<mhz> LaserJock: it is still good to see you :)
<mhz> Where should I click to get a grasp of what Edubuntu is doing right now?
<mhz> (in oter words, where should I forward someone asking about a summary of Edubuntu's current work)
<mhz> mhhh, wrong question?
<LaserJock> sorry, I was afk
<mhz> okis
<LaserJock> well, you could look at the Feisty specs
<mhz> right, did that already, so that is it
<LaserJock> well, you want a brief summary?
<mhz> hehe, could be better, indeed, however, I am missing something like a "status" bar :)
<LaserJock> well, we don't really have one other than specs
<LaserJock> but ogra kicked some butt on LTSP
<LaserJock> we got a 2nd CD
<LaserJock> that holds all the edu stuff
<LaserJock> quite a bit going on with docs
<mhz> LaserJock: hmm, what you mean byt "holds all the edu stuff"?
<mhz> yeah, docs, docs, docs, always need for docs
<LaserJock> we took all of the educational apps off the 1st CD
<LaserJock> and put them on a 2nd addon CD
<mhz> yeah, oh that is
<mhz> duh!
* mhz slaps softly
<mhz> so 1st CD is basically LTSP setup?
<LaserJock> yeah, plus we added back in stuff that we had to take out
<mhz> did "the book" ever come to life?
<LaserJock> mhz: it's in the edubuntu-docs package as the Edubuntu Handbook
<cbx33> mhz, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LaserJock> it's not quite finished
<LaserJock> but it's geetting there
<mhz> cbx33: !!!
<cbx33> howz it going dude
<mhz> it was getting better...but...(always a but) after only a month renting, I gotta move again
<mhz> so still can't quite settle down and call any place "home"
<mhz> cbx33: I have been contacted by at least 7 people the last 20 days or so, and they all ask me "How can I join the spanish community or start Edubuntu SomeLAtmCountry project"
<cbx33> nice
<cbx33> brb
<mhz> I keep telling them I am so far from the project that I have no idea, and ask them to ask here
<a5benwillis> can anyone help me with customizing the LDM login? What files do I edit?
<a5benwillis> Not the login screen but the desktop for all new users who log in.
<chino> so wahts up ed buntu people ?
<LaserJock> chino: not a lot apparently ;-)
<chino> hehhh
<chino> whats up with the terminal client stuff ?
<LaserJock> it's cool, it's sweet, and it'll blow your thin client's socks off ;-)
<mhz> and it is FLOSS!!
<mhz> well, gotta get to work
<chino> i've been thinking about starting a business to help local businesses move to such thin client based setups
<chino> and then i read about edbuntu which is perfect for school systems
<LaserJock> Edubuntu could be really good for businesses to I think
<LaserJock> we are moving to using 2CDs for the next release
<LaserJock> the 1st CD will be basically Ubuntu+LTSP server stuff
<LaserJock> and the 2nd CD will have all the educational apps
<LaserJock> so you could install just the 1st CD and change the artwork a bit and it'd probably be pretty decent for businesses
#edubuntu 2007-03-02
<a5benwillis> can anyone help me with customizing the LDM login? What files do I edit?
<a5benwillis>  Not the login screen but the desktop for all new users who log in.
<chino> LaserJock:  yes esactlly... i really think these IT guys at these schools dont know what there doing... this one guy had macs setup and said he loved it and unbreakable and that the winxp boxes got destroyed constantly... but the school district bought a whole bunch of cheap dells... so why dont i walk in and run a edbuntu live cd and show him what thin clients are all about and how it looks just as good at mac works just as good and the thin client has se
<cliebow> or an ltsp live cd hooked to your lappie
<a5benwillis> chino: I dont appreciate that remark. Im an IT guy at a school.
<chino> heh ;] 
<chino> some IT guys
<a5benwillis> One reason I don't use overpriced 'contractors' like you is because you think you know more than you do.
<cliebow> i also am an it guy at school 8~)
<a5benwillis> Yet yocan anyone help me with customizing the LDM login? What files do I edit?
<a5benwillis>  Not the login screen but the desktop for all new users who log in.guys to ask you questions.u come here, where monst of use ARE school IT
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> Well that didnt come out right.
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> Yet you come here, where monst of use ARE school IT guys to ask your questions.
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> <--- steps OFF soapbox :-)
* cliebow clieb ow waves to ogra..
<a5benwillis> Hi ogra!
<a5benwillis> can anyone help me with customizing the LDM login? What files do I edit?
<a5benwillis>  Not the login screen but the desktop for all new users who log in etc.
<LaserJock> a5benwillis: you really might have a better time emailing the edubuntu-users list
<LaserJock> rather than posting in here every half hour
<a5benwillis> I just emailed the ltsp list.
<LaserJock> cool
<a5benwillis> LOL, sorry....
<LaserJock> it's not a problem, I just don't want you to get too frustrated waiting for an answer here
<a5benwillis> you guys are usually ready to talk about this stuff though. Its been a slow day here.
<LaserJock> yep, it is some days
<a5benwillis> I do ask a lot of questions. But I usualy search the net in every possible way first.
<a5benwillis> cliebow's just been letting me down today. No helpful answers at all!
<cliebow>  out of my league...
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I'm no help at all
<cliebow> just havnt had it in production long enough to pull myself out by the bootstraps
<LaserJock> one of these days I'll actually have to do a LTSP setup
<cliebow> ive just been *alls to the wall keeping everyting else up..
<a5benwillis> just giving you a hard time :)
<cliebow> my one ubuntu/4.2 setup i havnt touched for six weeks..just "works" in a fifth grade class with a clueless teacher..
<cliebow> two more edubuntu schools just waiting for a reason to put it in service
<a5benwillis> cliebow: Shouldnt be long now for me to get a pilot in place. I just need to make sure that all the bells and wistles are in place.
<cliebow> and there is cave hill started with libranet and ltsp ..moved to rh two years ago for the whole school
<a5benwillis> Have you added any other software?
<cliebow> at least he oones you know about NOW
<cliebow> oh lord..tux*..ldap..
<a5benwillis> Editing art Now to customize per school :-)
<a5benwillis> .
<cliebow> art?
<a5benwillis> Like the log in  text etc.
<a5benwillis> Adding the school name to the logos.
<cliebow> ohhh i see..
<cliebow> yes..i had an eagle on mine...prob two years since reinstall i havnt stuck it back in there
<chino> a5benwillis:  who said im overpriced... who said i think i know things... only thing i said was i wanted to help companies mover over... jerk
<chino> a5benwillis:  get off your high horse just cause i made one statement... there is 32 poeple in here out of the entire planet.... and i meant nothing against you ...
<chino> you guys obviously would be the type i like... ffs
<Malay_Linux> I am using Kopete at Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft...
<a5benwillis> chino: I just took offense at your generalization of "IT guys in schools" and made my own geralization. Lets just leave it at that/
<chino> yea im sorry for doing that
<a5benwillis> that being said, you are right. Edubuntu would be great if pitched properly to school districts without the in house knowledge to do their own pilot.
<chino> but just the ones "i" know are nice guys but either thrown into the job and never wanted it and dont know what to do or ... like the other example i made, would rather use mac but got stuck with dells and xp, and doens't know what he could have
<chino> id really just like to consult and make some extra bucks helping the converngence
<chino> im tired of sitting around waiting for the change when i look around me and i could help the desktop change towards linux more
<a5benwillis> I just battled throught intergrating Edubuntu and Netware authentication in my environment.
<chino> and ubuntu is looking to be the best desktop linux for regular people
<chino> yea thats a big thing that novell merging with suse is gonna help
<chino> have they not released their products outside of suse ?
<a5benwillis> I love ubuntu, use it as my primary workstation everyday. I manage 6000+ clients and 16000 users.
<chino> idk i tried it once when it was first starting to get notice and the whole sudo thing smacked me in the face and i said ... yea its good desktop very easy but being a linux guy id rather stick iwth my slackware that i know and doens't use sudo which i thought wasn't that hot of any idea
<chino> but reading more and more about it now over the last 2 years and just seeing how many things work out of the box and how they are improving usuability is making me about to install it again on another box
<chino> because running slackware on a desktop is more work than i have time to deal with these days
<chino> plus i realy wonna see beryl in action without recompiling x lol
<chino> so you run thin clients in your school
<chino> ?
<a5benwillis> I love my beryl on ubuntu.
<chino> well tel lyou truth i doubt the thin clients need such a full blown desktop with beryl
<cliebow> i use a little slack..some rh ubuntus breezy up..i had a bad exp with breezy at first..with network-admin  in particular..
<a5benwillis> With twin 22" lcd's its great to have all of the workspace room
<chino> im hoping edbuntu supports clean low footprint desktops that have ability to load apps as they need it
<cliebow> i use all dumpster dive stuff..monitors good for only 800x600
<chino> i just have to ask... isn't the whole sudo thing... opening the desktop for malicious programs that can simply run "sudo" to get root rights ?
<cliebow> thin clinets  the state condemned
<chino> what ?
<cliebow> sudo is fine..just set a root pw if you need to..or it becomes a real pain in thebackside
<a5benwillis> or do sudo -i
<chino> i haven't even realy looked into it but as far as i know any user on unbuntu can just sudo away and do anything right
<chino> ?
<cliebow> plus you cant just sudo unless part of admin group
<chino> i just dont want linux desktops to make mistakes and open the door for infections... users on unix type systems can allways install applications locally... what reason do they really need to ever be root ... except for the admin ?
<cliebow> ubuntu is at least as secure as slack'
<chino> im not doubting that im just asking
<cliebow> sudo is a very controoled apparatus
<LaserJock> chino: newly created users aren't given admin right by default
<LaserJock> chino: only the initially set up user does
<cliebow> only the user that created the install is given sudo..
<chino> so a5benwillis are you using thin clients in your setup or do you do mass installs remotely ?
<a5benwillis> thin clients
<a5benwillis> old machines
<a5benwillis> etc
<cliebow> chino: i have a hundred thins in the high school..never more than 40 on at a timew
<chino> cliebow:  yea well ok so lets so joe shmo sets up his new crispy unbuntu box and keeps using his main user name al the time ... hes the main user of the pc... and he doens't know any better becuase hes just joe shmoe... so he runs a program or installer that takes advantage of the sudo...  is that not what could happen ?
<chino> a5benwillis:  what about login... are users just using guest accounts or do you have the server piped into some central authentication system ?
<cliebow> the installer with sudo privs could do anything. no one else cold do squat
<a5benwillis> they are authenticated via Netware NDS servers. Theyre home directories are also mapped at login so nothing is stored ont he ltsp server.
<cliebow> new users have few priviledges
<chino> cliebow:  yes but joe shmoe at home installed the system so he has sudo
<LaserJock> chino: he has sudo rights, not root rights
<LaserJock> chino: so if something needs to be run as root it asks him for a password
<a5benwillis> chino: In ubuntu you do log in as the first user. Its a little different that regular nix
<chino> a5benwillis:  yes thats what i was thinking of setting up... so you chose to support netware because your current infrastructure allready had it in place ?
<cliebow> sure ..he has right to do anything..but sp doew the installer of slack ..or redhat..
<a5benwillis> its like debian or freebsd even.
<chino> LaserJock:  oya you can setup a password sorry i forgot... but is that on by deafult ? does the installer warn at least ?
<a5benwillis> chino: Yes we are a BIG netware shop with windows workstations.
<LaserJock> cliebow: right, but sudo is quite a bit better than running as root
<LaserJock> chino: what?
<cliebow> yes..agreed
<LaserJock> sorry that was for chino
<a5benwillis> also theres more control with sudo, with sudoers etc
<chino> a5benwillis:  so how is the performance using roaming profiles ?
<LaserJock> say you want more than one person admining a box
<LaserJock> with a root account you would have to give the root password to all admins
<chino> a5benwillis:  so does novel for linux also have a new login manager that controls the whole loggin business like it did on windows boxes /
<cliebow> chino: we limit roaming to just Desktop and My zDocs
<chino> LaserJock:  yes i get it you convinced me
<LaserJock> with sudo there is no root password
<a5benwillis> chino: I didnt use anything from Novel for this.
<LaserJock> it's also logged
<chino> a5benwillis:  oh there is open source programs for novel support ? didn't ever look into it..
<LaserJock> so you know *who* is running *what* as root
<cliebow> b ut ldap rocks 8`)
<cliebow> LaserJock, ood point
<cliebow> good even
<chino> i think today most clients i have seen are running windows domains for central logins though... so i was thinking for that type of setup to setup the thin client image to use ldap for authentication to connect to the ms domain server
<cliebow> yecch
<cliebow> why mix the evil empire in?
<chino> because thats life...
<LaserJock> chino: we are working on LDAP support
<cliebow> no..but ldap does it all
<a5benwillis> I also have a MS AD Domain. But my file servers are NDS so I chose to leverage off of those. In the end I think that there are far fewer steps this way that using LDAP.
<chino> LaserJock:  i have allready setup a linux box to login to a ldap server ... so do what do you mean your working on it ?
<a5benwillis> I can do all of this with a single PAM module. No scripting anything etc. :-)
<LaserJock> well, I think out-of-the-box LDAP/AD support
<chino> cliebow:  if they have it in place allready then its good to offer the solution ... later you can port over in stages
<cliebow> we onlyh have an aged ms domain for authentication thru the firewall
<chino> LaserJock:  well can you seutp a ldap server side by side with a active directory server ? does this affect the domain some how ?
<cliebow> that is where we started
<chino> a5benwillis:  so you wrote your own pam module to handle the novel logins ????
<cliebow> you can have 1o domains there if youy like
<cliebow> or 10 even
<chino> where are you guys located ?
<cliebow> maine
<chino> a5benwillis:  ?
<a5benwillis> sry
<cliebow> hotbed of ltsp
<chino> we should just setup a consulting group
<a5benwillis> no I found an OLD ncp pam module, hacked, erm patches SSH and made it all work together.
<chino> im located in jersey...
<chino> hes in maine...
<a5benwillis> Im in SC
<chino> a5benwillis:  lol nice hack why dont you look into the novel support ?
<chino> a5benwillis:  South Carolina ?
<a5benwillis> yes
<chino> i think we could all support each other and settup a nice consulting group and we each work in local areas of course but we have the backing of all of us
<chino> a5benwillis:  no one is looking to be overpriced to me this would be a second job... but i just like ideas... the fct that they are saving money on license's and IT support and all these things... youll find that clients wont mind paying us more than normal IT guys because were saving them substantial amount of money in operations
<chino> and were a 1 time thing then we move out and were allways there for support if they  need us...  plus with linux lots of things could be done remotely
<a5benwillis> no doubt
<chino> idk im planning on trying it out my self... and you guys are examples of real world proof of concepts
<a5benwillis> Sounds like you have a business plan.
<a5benwillis> are you a consultant now?
<chino> if any of you guys would be interested in throwing together a white paper together ... we could present this to clients
<chino> no im just some college grad who loves playing with linux and open source stuff
<chino> and the whole 9-5 really isn't my pill i believe in our generation we have lots of skills that other's dont and lots of change is present in the next few years
<chino> we can either help it happen and make a living out of it enjoying it
<cliebow> chino:at least once a week..i think ishould consult..but then i listen tio what the smart guys are doing here..and i say :no way i know enough
<chino> or we can watch it blow bye and talk about it
<chino> what are the "smart guys" doing ?
<chino> they are only smart because they spend their time totally doing that
<chino> whlie your running around dealing with an entire schools issues 9-5
<a5benwillis> entire school? LOL
<cliebow> ad these guys are more or less just doing 9-5..or is it 5-9\
<a5benwillis> I have 16 schools
<chino> district...
<chino> yep
<a5benwillis> how bout you cliebow
<cliebow> 12
<cliebow> plus supers offices
<chino> so your not some small dude
<chino> look at what you have accomplished
<a5benwillis> but I have 9 techs and one other net eng working for me... so its not all bad.
<chino> yea i went to school formally for networking
<chino> program and hack around with linux on my own for like 6 years
<cliebow> learning evry day..but i'm 57 and just out of 20 years on my own..
<chino> oh so thats perfect dude...
<cliebow> not all it si cracked up to be
<chino> you work for a school your about to be retired and get your pension... then you can breeze away some time working on something like this
<cliebow> boatbuilder til i got hurt
<chino> you gotta stay sharp!
<cliebow> heh..pension...no
<chino> dont get lazy for next 20 years youll end up brain dead
<cliebow> so someday ill retire and only work six days
<cliebow> what keeps me sane is thre days a week summers skippering a boat
<chino> lol
<cliebow> and war-boating is kind of fun
<chino> wtf ?
<chino> a5benwillis:  how old are you ?
<a5benwillis> 32
<cliebow> i get my email btween sand point and norwoods cove
<cliebow> like war driving ..but in a boat
<cliebow> wireless antenna strapped to the searchlight
<a5benwillis> thats funny cliebow, never heard of that
<cliebow> been doing it for years
<cliebow> ive been working a coast guard license sins 1973
<chino> lollllllllllllllll
<chino> anyway would any of you be interested in starting something ?
<cliebow> went as private skipper for former Sec of Navy for 18
<chino> i mean even if we dont make a company together just creating a mailing list on the subject and papers and such we can help each other grow
<cliebow> i have to see how the new Tach Coordinator plays out this Spring
<cliebow> but sure..cant hurt to keep in touch..im on #ltsp most of the time
<a5benwillis> chino: I would suggest that you setup a test server yourself, you'll want to come here during the process anyway.
<a5benwillis> We're all hear everyday.
<chino> a5benwillis:  yes i will...
<a5benwillis> erm here
<cliebow> there is awesome talent in this channel..and #ltsp..
<cliebow> humbling..
<a5benwillis> well, I wouldnt include myself in that staement lol
<chino> a5benwillis:  im in the planning faze though really just hypothosizing i got a few other ideas in my head too... right now im really busy with a coding project that i want to pump out quickly... and my job keeps taking up my day :[ ... so im doing things one step at a time
<cliebow> oh..Man you are on the road...
<chino> also nx is a great tool for talking about publishing some applications from the server directly it has excelent compression and responsivness
<cliebow> chino:c? or perl..python..ruby?
<chino> cliebow:  what ?
<cliebow> i do most of my remote with nx
<a5benwillis> chino: What do you do 9-5 niw/
<chino> cliebow:  omg!!! its a life savor.... using vnc for more than 5 minutes gives me the runs.... but you throw on that nx and its like your sitting at the pc
<a5benwillis> now?
<cliebow> ohh a5benwillis has worked his tail off on his project..he's come a long way
<cliebow> did my admin for Paris a cuople years ago..San zfrancisco..MOntreal
<chino> a5benwillis:  well a company that is literally "down the block" offered a position doing project management for phone / data installations... so i started off as that but they just switched me into their data department so now just relearning cisco and handling the data side of it all...
<chino> cliebow:  what do you mean your "admin" ?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yeah I'd love to see out of the box LDAP/AD support, actually
<cliebow> i have it worked out so i can nx to a school.then take over any terminal in the building
<chino> a5benwillis:  basicaly networking
<chino> on big scales
<LaserJock> ajmitch: RSN, right? ;-)
<cliebow> ttyl
<ajmitch> LaserJock: shut up :P
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I'd like to know how it's going to be done, and what will be used to do it
<chino> cliebow:  see this is great stuff if you had this documented some where... and then we took a5benwillis idea's about his pam hack.... and we pool all the things we've done together we'd end up with a nice white paper on th whole subject that would sell a client on our proposition in no time... especially with real world statistics on real installations that are still operating with happy customers
* ajmitch doesn't know if authtool will be useful at all, or if it'll remain just another niche universe package
<LaserJock> ajmitch: Magic TM
<ajmitch> right, explains a lot
<chino> a5benwillis:  im gonna setup a test system adn get my self knowledgable more but we should talk in time
<chino> perhaps a consulting group gives us the backing we need to start taking on huge projects across the country...
<chino> could be fun
<a5benwillis> sry got side tracked on another screen
<chino> yea im doing 500 things
<a5benwillis> well this chan and others are all about sharing knowledge.
<a5benwillis> dive in and build a server. Only takes a few hours.
<chino> yea i know
<chino> but im talking about professional instalations and support
<a5benwillis> need to crawl before you walk if you know what I mean.
<chino> yae of course
<chino> im not worth anything other wise
<chino> ill tackle my first client on my own but once i get a client under my belt
<a5benwillis> I work on all kinds of things daily, only have so much time to devote to *nix. I deal with M$, Cisco, Novell and hundereds of educational software packages.
<chino> we can really talk about setting up a group and thinking bigger
<chino> yea i undersatnd
<chino> i like the freelance, consultant appraoch though
<chino> i wonna have things on the side that get me out of the 9-5
<chino> so i can quit a job and still have income
<Malay_Linux> Hi
<chino> hi
<Toddedm> hey eveerryone, im trying to install Edubuntu, and its frozen... is this a common problem?
* TeePOG greets everyone
<LaserJock> hi TeePOG
<TeePOG> LaserJock: are you lagged, or am I lagged?
<TeePOG> :-D
<TeePOG> morning
<LaserJock> not lagged, just not paying attention
<TeePOG> ah
<TeePOG> brb, need to install dvd writer in my machine
<encompass> cbx33 recomended I ask you guys something
<encompass> I need to setup a system at a university for people to use.... but wtih one condition
<encompass> all data and settings will be back to the way we set them at login
<encompass> my current solution is deleting the home/user/* and then letting the system restore itself each login... but there has got to be a better way
<encompass> oh yes... and that users home dir would be a ram drive
<cbx33> hey encompass
<cbx33> this is my normal hide-e-hole
<encompass> hehe cool
<encompass> darn quite today
<encompass> everyone must be programming for that great next release
<cbx33> yup
<jsgotangco> yup i can sleep easy then
<stgraber> encompass: there is a pam module to have a temporary user profile IIRC
<stgraber> libpam-tmpdir
<stgraber> ubotu: !package libpam-tmpdir
<cbx33> see told ya ma homies would be abe to help
<encompass> hmm, guess that one is beyond me though
<cbx33> y?
<encompass> good job, but I have no idea how to implement something like that
<encompass> let me google it and see what I can learn
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> go for it encompass
<encompass> and the /tmp/data is lost on each login?
<encompass> so the data will be over written? or will it be used until reboot
<juliux> encompass, everything in /tmp is lost if you reboot
<encompass> hmm then I don't think that is the ticket
<encompass> close... really close
<encompass> cause it has to be at each logout
<encompass> I guess me best shot is /etc/gdm/PostSession and jsut type rm -rf /home/tempuser/
<RichEd> "Rock Hard! Ride Free! All day, all night" <- that sounds like bragging to me ... :P
<bddebian> Heya
<rockprincess> hello friends! :)
<cliebow_> anyone used edubuntu feisty on a Sony laptop? with 2.6.20 boot hangs after finding sda--memory stick drive with nothing in it t but dust
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<cliebow_> sbalneav:wave
<sbalneav> hey cliebow
<cliebow_> Hi!..Hacking?
<sbalneav> yeah
<sbalneav> but I'm having trouble
<sbalneav> something shat SHOULD work, isn't
<sbalneav> ltsp-build-client --mirror file:///media/cdrom fails miserably
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<cliebow_> you in Toronto?
<sbalneav> yep
<sbalneav> We're in the hotel room now
<cliebow_> cool..im home..playing with sortof feisty
<cliebow_> 2.6.20 wont load
<igor> hi all!
<igor> i work in a bilingual institute. And we are looking for a solution to e-learning. We want to deploy, manage, interact online with our students. Anyone is experienced with this kind of tool here?
<igor> I reading about some tools and OLAT seems a very good one. Someone has worked with it, or any other tool?
<sbalneav> Moodle sounds like what you need
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<igor> sbalneav: moodle has built in forum?
<igor> sbalneav: i want learn more about scorm and ead . do you know where I can read a introduction with good examples ?
<sbalneav> http://moodle.org/
<igor> sbalneav: ok.. did you have worked with moodle?
<igor> sbalneav: btw, thank you
<sbalneav> No, I never have, although I know several of the developers
<sbalneav> cbx33: hey pete
<cbx33> hey sbalneav
<cbx33> sbalneav, are you a C or a C++ man?
<igor> sbalneav: :-) im new in e-learn but old in linux management.
<sbalneav> cbx33: C
<cbx33> doh
<sbalneav> I've been programming in C since 1985
<cbx33> awesome
<cbx33> I've been coding in python since last august :p
<Laser_away> ogra: eubuntu-docs MIR is approved
<cbx33> ping ogra Hehehehe
<Burgundavia> gah
<Burgundavia> anybody got any experience with nfs?
<juliux> Burgundavia, yes
<Burgundavia> juliux: I just moved my NFS server and now I get this: corey@victorianfs:~$ showmount -e
<Burgundavia> mount clntudp_create: RPC: Program not registered
<Burgundavia> same subnet, same computers, same everything
<juliux> did you restarted nfs?
<juliux> and is portmap running?
<Burgundavia> yep, and I have restarted nfs
<sbalneav> mountd running?
<Burgundavia> yep, and portmapper
<Burgundavia> and the ldap server running on the same box works perfectly
<Burgundavia> when I try and mount something I get: mount: RPC: Timed out
<Burgundavia> I checked hosts.allow/deny and that hasn't change, my subnet hasn't changed
<Burgundavia> I portscan the machine and it says nfs is up and running
<sbalneav> got anything in /etc/exports?
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, I think I know
<Burgundavia> I had a dirty shutdown
<Burgundavia> might there be a lock somewhere I need to cleanout?
<juliux> Burgundavia, are you sure portmap is running?
<Burgundavia> absolutely sure
<Burgundavia> I even restarted it to be certain
<Burgundavia> oh joy, /var/log/messages is filled with junk
<Burgundavia> http://pastebin.ca/378673
<sbalneav> looks like you need to mkdir /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery
<juliux> Burgundavia, ys76 said you should try to reboot your server
<Burgundavia> did that
<Burgundavia> would my date being off by 4 hours do it as well?
<sbalneav> ogra:
<sbalneav> ping
<Burgundavia> juliux: further investiagation reveals that mount request is arrving
<cbx33> hey Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey cbx33
<cbx33> Burgundavia, that sounds liek a dilly of a pickle you got there
<cbx33> I've had that error before
<cbx33> now what was it
<cbx33> it's been working before fine?
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> are the uids of the users the same?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> I just checked my raid (I have /home on raid 0) and it is working fine
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> tried mounting from antoher machine?
<Burgundavia> yep
<cbx33> does that work or fail?
<Burgundavia> fails
<cbx33> ok so it is the server that's at fault
<Burgundavia> it looks like the nfs server is cannot contact the portmap: Mar  2 05:23:21 victorianfs kernel: [42950766.290000]  RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).
<juliux> Burgundavia, did you check the time at your server and client?
<Burgundavia> juliux: the time on the server is 4 hours out
<Burgundavia> would that do it?
<juliux> Burgundavia, perhaps
<cbx33> good job it's not kerberos authentication :p
<sbalneav> Are you using kerberos at all?
<cbx33> 5 minutes :p
<sbalneav> heh
* cbx33 had an issue with that the this week
<cbx33> a vmware machine was gaining time
<cbx33> and kept throwing out the authentication
<Burgundavia> sbalneav: no, no kerberos
<sbalneav> brb
<Burgundavia> ok, fixing the time did nothing
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> google isn't your friend?
<Burgundavia> not on this one
<cbx33> heh
<Burgundavia> according to everything I read on google, it shoudl be working
<cbx33> http://uclibc.org/lists/busybox/2005-April/014044.html
<Burgundavia> hmm, the time fix solved the connection issue
<cbx33> so it's working now
<Burgundavia> no, the "rpc failed to contact portmap" one
<cbx33> oh i see
<Burgundavia> it is still refusing to mount
<cbx33> logs reveal anything now?
<Burgundavia> only thing remaining is that  NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory
<cbx33> does it do that every time you try to connect?
<cbx33> brb
<Burgundavia> no, that is in /var/log/message
<Burgundavia> +S
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> what about hen you try to connect?
<cbx33> any log messages there?
<cbx33> can you run the nfs server in very verbose mode?
<Burgundavia> yep, just a sec
<Burgundavia> I hate being an admin
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> sorry Burgundavia
<cbx33> any word from mako yet?
<Burgundavia> nope, not yet
<Burgundavia> ok, when I shutdown the nfs server, the "cannto contact portmap" error comes back
<Burgundavia> which leads me to believe it is a portmap error
<cbx33> is port map running?
<Burgundavia> yep
<cbx33> can you run that in verbose mode?
<cbx33> stop it from daemoning perhaps?
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> ok, that gives me nothing
<Burgundavia> lines and lines of: server: about do a switch
<Burgundavia> ok, that is odd
<a5benwillis> theres just something about the name edubuntugirl that I like ;-)
<Burgundavia> yay, it was a hosts.allow issue
<Burgundavia> nope
<cbx33> is taht yay
<cbx33> or nope
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> crap
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<cliebow_> antone esle come across probs in feisty with boot and msc memory stick?
<AMSmith42> Is anyone here using Ubuntu in a classroom/lab environment?
<cliebow_> i am
<AMSmith42> How's that working for you?
<cliebow_> seven terminals and little server in grade5
<cliebow_> works great
<AMSmith42> Cool.
<AMSmith42> I'm looking to make a lab of 25 thin clients.
<LaserJock> what grades?
<cliebow_> they do all their science and history research..and write papers..
<AMSmith42> K through 6
<AMSmith42> The only problem is, they use the lab for certain apps.
<LaserJock> cliebow_: did ever ask you for a list of apps you install after installing Edubuntu?
<cliebow_> pxe boot?
<cliebow_> i have simply stock install..
<LaserJock> and that works fine?
<AMSmith42> Do you mean do I plan to pxe boot?
<cliebow_> i tried to push tux* in k-2 but at the time we had macintosh nubus terminals in redhat
<cliebow_> AMSmith42, yes..cuase depending on bios double boot is failry easy
<AMSmith42> Oooo
<AMSmith42> That is good to know!
<cliebow_> some bios will let you hit f12 o bring up boot menu..
<cliebow_> etherboot is even easier..just asks local or network
<AMSmith42> I need to order some models from my vendor to play around with and setup a couple of servers to play around with.
<cliebow_> or just grab  a junker and put an etherboot enabled card in
<AMSmith42> I definitely want thin clients.
<cliebow_> ayt lest toplay with
<AMSmith42> I just don't know which model I want.
<AMSmith42> But now I know I want one with a pxe boot-enabled bios.
<cliebow_> disklessworkstations directly supports ltsp..but the prices are a little rugged
<cliebow_> etherboot is nice as well 9~)
<AMSmith42> Hmmm...
<AMSmith42> If I have dual boot, will it let me choose from either a windows ts or a linux ts?
<cliebow_> yes
<cliebow_> osx and ltsp
<cliebow_> if you want to use ppc
<cliebow_> even
<AMSmith42> And either pxe or etherboot do that.
<AMSmith42> Yes, I was considering throwing an Apple server in there, but we don't use Macs atm
<cliebow_> for intel based yeshttp://cowbox.coe.uky.edu/stu/linux/apache/php.php
<cliebow_> whoops
<cliebow_> which is a good thing
<AMSmith42> Good that we don't use Macs?
<cliebow_> simplifies things
<AMSmith42> Ah, yes.
<AMSmith42> I do want some Macs for the high school journalsim/year book room.
<stgraber> AMSmith42: As I understood you have a Windows TS on your network ?
<cliebow_> my ltsp server has like five or six chroots and kernnels
<AMSmith42> I do not yet have a Windows TS.
<stgraber> ok, if you really need some Windows software you can move your clients to Linux using LTSP and LTSP servers (Edubuntu) and then add a shortcut on the desktop
<AMSmith42> Everything here is standalone and connects to the server to share certain apps and sometimes files.
<stgraber> that will run "rdesktop" to connect to a Windows TS server
<AMSmith42> Oh, I see.
<cliebow_> AMSmith42, in winders right?
<AMSmith42> Current all of our desktops are Windows, yes.
<AMSmith42> This rdesktop technique might give me a transition phase though.
<stgraber> AMSmith42: I've also tried some weeks ago a software you install on the Windows Terminal Server which allow to show only a single application not the whole desktop
<cliebow_> just boot one of em check the bios to see if pxe support is ythere
<stgraber> that allows you for example to start Word, Encarte or anything in a window like any other software
<AMSmith42> I just noticed today that UltraVNC can be setup to display just one app window.
<stgraber> except it's in fact running on the server
<AMSmith42> Possibilities abound!
<stgraber> yes, but VNC takes a lot of bandwidth for a poor quality (only my opinion)
<cliebow_> stgraber, i agree
<cliebow_> you can intro linu on a winders desktop with vnc cygwin..or NX
<AMSmith42> Among the various flavors, I like UltraVNC because it seems to be the fastest (and some of our vendor support uses it monthly).
<AMSmith42> But, that is neither here nor there, I guess.
<cliebow_> I use tightvnc..best for nx integratin
<cliebow_> and i depend on the ivia-cmd function
<cliebow_> which tight has
<AMSmith42> Well, this conversation has given me hope.
<AMSmith42> Thank you much.
<cliebow_> pleasure
<cliebow_> we double boot all our machines in one school thay defaults All to ltsp
<cliebow_> cause of one educ app
<stgraber> http://www.cendio.com/seamlessrdp/ <-- That's the thing to use rdesktop for only a single app
<AMSmith42> Thanks.
<AMSmith42> Do you happen to have any DOS edu apps that you have to run?
<stgraber> maybe this app will work with dosemu+freedos
<AMSmith42> Sound is the big issue.
<AMSmith42> It wil mostly work without sound, but we're talking about kids.
<AMSmith42> The need sensory overload.
<AMSmith42> lol
<AMSmith42> er, They
<AMSmith42> I tried dosemu. I'm working on some keyboard layout error when it starts.
<cbx33> nn all
<AMSmith42> bye
#edubuntu 2007-03-03
<K3nto> is anybody here in #ubuntu
<K3nto> could somebody here do me a big favor? i was helping a fellow in #ubuntu install Edgy Eft but i got booted
<posingaspopular> hey room, i was wondering if anyone could help me mount a windows ntfs partition. I know the !mount function for the bot and all but I want to talk to a real person on this one. my problem is that everytime i try to do a ls /mnt/win command, I get a permission denied error. help?
* bronze notes that there are no rooms on IRC, only channels
* posingaspopular asks bronze if he can help
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<posingaspopular> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LaserJock> grr, this xaos bug is maddening
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: xaos bug
<Burgundavia> ?
<LaserJock> there is a bug in xaos that you can't load the help or tutorials
<LaserJock> when I first installed it and tested it it worked fine
<LaserJock> but then I just tried it again and it can't find the help
<LaserJock> and I installed it on another machine, no help
<LaserJock> so 1) why can't if find the help 2) why did it work a few minutes ago on one machine and now it doesn't
<LaserJock> 3) what are you doing up this late? ;-)
<SnrWhippy> morning!
<SnrWhippy> quiet in here
<LaserJock> practically dead
<SnrWhippy> theres no practically about it
<SnrWhippy> does anyone use beryl or compiz and if they do which one is better
<LaserJock> well...
<LaserJock> you're here
<LaserJock> I'm here
<LaserJock> not exactly dead
<SnrWhippy> yeah i feel a bit dead this morning
<LaserJock> compiz is going to be installed by default in Feisty
<LaserJock> so I think maybe it's going to recieve more work
<SnrWhippy> yeah i should have installed that instead of beryl i think
<SnrWhippy> could of saved myself some hastle
<SnrWhippy> have you used it?
<SnrWhippy> i'm using beryl and its nice but it has stripped my shutdown and restart button away
<SnrWhippy> bit buggy for a lot of progs but not bad for how complex it is
<LaserJock> I've used beryl once
<LaserJock> but that's it
<SnrWhippy> i'm sure i'll get sick of the cube but its good for converting people to ubuntu
<SnrWhippy> basically i started using ubuntu and said look at this its great and got some mumbles of yeah i suppose then i installed beryl on top and everyone was asking me for the ubuntu cd and starting to install
<SnrWhippy> it was hilarious
<LaserJock> heh
<sbalneav> Snausages
<cbx33> hey sbalneav
<cbx33> ping ogra
<sbalneav> hey hey
<sbalneav> ogra: Hey, dude, you around?
<cliebow> sbalneav:havnt seen any sign of him
<sbalneav> Thanks cliebow
<cliebow> how goes
<sbalneav> Goin
<sbalneav> Howzabout you?
<cliebow_> interested in your examination of ltsp5..
<cliebow_> banging my head on ldap in feisty
<cbx33> sbalneav, in C how do you convert between types
<cbx33> like
<cbx33> char and guchar?
<sbalneav> guchar?
<sbalneav> Is that a 16 bit char?
<cbx33> it's a gtk char
<sbalneav> You wouldn't.  You'd have to use a conversion routine for that.
<sbalneav> There's probably a routine withing gnome to convert guchars to char *'s, and back again.
<sbalneav> C's... exceedingly simplistic.
<sbalneav> You're only about a step and a half above machine language when you code in C :)
<cbx33> :(
<sbalneav> There's a reason why perl, python, etc. exist. :)
<bronze> (same reason as heroin and cociane... :- )    )
<cbx33> hehe
* skirk SkirK is Away: Try to Coding
<tjingboem> i use fluxbuntu. is there a special edubunu repository?
<tjingboem> +t
<tjingboem> yes it is
<cbx33> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I was just going to ping you in here
<cbx33> heh
<Kingski1> Hello! I've got a question & i hope i can place it here. Few days ago I've applied for membership in Edubuntu team in Launchad but nothing happens. Is the membership maybe closed?
<stgraber> you mean you asked to join the team ? (edubuntu-members)
<Kingski1> yep, via launchpad (https://translations.launchpad.net/~edubuntu/+join)
<stgraber> ok, I think edubuntu membership works the same way as ubuntu membership
<Kingski1> That is?
<stgraber> so, to become a member you have to : join the team (you did), attend the next meeting or the meeting where they will review the people wanting to become members
<stgraber> you'll have to explain why you want to become a member and the "council" will vote
<Kingski1> I see, so I need to find out when the meeting will take place and then be there?
<stgraber> I don't really know for edubuntu but I think it's that way as it's the path I had to follow to become Ubuntu member
<stgraber> It's usually on Wednesday on #ubuntu-meeting
<stgraber> which timezone are you in ?
<Kingski1> Czech Republic
<stgraber> next edubuntu meeting on Wednesday 07 Mar at 13:00
<stgraber> maybe you should speak to ogra or riched before to check if the informations I just gave you are correct
<stgraber> highvolt1ge, LaserJock, ogra : One of you can confirm what I just said ?
<Kingski1> Thanks! But I'll very likely miss that one. We are getting ready for a trip to Bosnia on March 8. I've send email to Jane Weideman but so far no answer.
<Kingski1> At least I know now that its not just a simple thing :-)
<stgraber> indeed :)
<Kingski1> Good night!
#edubuntu 2007-03-04
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<andres> hola
<xipietotec> anyone from canonical or the edubuntu team in here?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cliebow> how do i shut off  memory stick MSC-U03 in feisty..it appears in lsusb as a device so it seems defining it in modprobe.d/blacklist is not an option
<rockprincess> heyo!
<cliebow> yoho
<rockprincess> hello cliebow!
<cliebow> hello...working Sunday huh..
<rockprincess> aww poor you!
<cliebow> awww..no i was thinking of you..i always do this 8~)
<rockprincess> hehe, not really, i'm just preparing slides for my edubuntu talk at school tomorrow....
<rockprincess> what have you been up to?
<cliebow> Ohh Cool..i am testing feisty..ldap..that sort of stuff
<cliebow> trying to figure out why ldap is so poky..now that it finally runs
<cliebow> rockprincess, you have soe installed inschool already?
<rockprincess> soe?
<cliebow> some
<rockprincess> yep
<rockprincess> the user testing starts tomorrow
<cliebow> ltsp? or standalone
<rockprincess> cannot wait...i'm so excited, i cannot remember that i have been ever _that_ eager to go to school :D
<rockprincess> ltsp
<rockprincess> juliux set it up for me last week
<cliebow> that is great..i have one pod of 7 in fifth grade
<rockprincess> cool, we have 6 machines now wired up to my server.....there might be more, but we'll test it with 6 for now, and see how fast or slow it is...
<rockprincess> to be honest, i've never done anything in the like of that...
<cliebow> we'll keep a weather eye for you here in case things get dicey then
<cliebow> but ifjuliux set it up you should be fine
<rockprincess> thank you :)
<cliebow> good luck tomorrow..see ys
<rockprincess> thank you cliebow :)
#edubuntu 2008-02-25
<MotherLUG> Afternoon. Can any one recommend which release of edubuntu would be best for a stand alone desktop & what the minimum hardware specs required would be please.
<HedgeMage> MotherLUG:  most current (gutsy 7.10) is the way to go :)  I am not sure what the stated requirements are, though.
<gendrix> hello every one, ... i need help!
<gendrix> i want to share an intenet connection from a modem to 3 lan cards, eth1, eth2, eth3. how to do it ?
<johnny> there are various tutorials online about how to do so
<gendrix> what kind of key word to search them ?
<HedgeMage> gendrix:  linux router might be a good start
<johnny> linux connection sharing
<gendrix> thanx, i'll try to start searching
<johnny> you will find good things..
<johnny> it'd be cool to have a better gui for that
 * johnny wishes networkmanager 0.7.0 comes out..
<johnny> :(
<gendrix> any gui way for gutsy?
<SmytyThor> hey all... big crowd!
<SmytyThor> quiet though... anybody home?
<SmytyThor> well i guess it doesent matter so much...
<SmytyThor> Anyway I'm looking for some good educational games for my kid, i just installed Edubuntu and i want to choose some packages to install for her
<SmytyThor> she's 4.. and im looking for some fun games to get her practising using the computer. Any suggestions?
<johnny> ogra, ogra_cmpc lemme know when you're about
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, we need more apps :P ....
<ogra_cmpc> our cd (while still including 200M windows software) is only 430M big atm
<RichEd> hi ... as a user need / request or to fill up space
<ogra_cmpc> i just rearranged all the seeds (should be near what we will have as final app set)
<RichEd> ogra: well isn't that a pleasure compared to squeezing and jugggling you had to do before ?
<ogra_cmpc> so currently edubuntu is only about 250M big
<ogra_cmpc> indeed it is
<ogra_cmpc> :)
<RichEd> it's not like the users are missing out on stuff they had, it's jsut moved into the ubuntu guts
<ogra_cmpc> i'm still unsure if we want to keep the winfoss software on there
<RichEd> i think so if there is "unused space" ... it kind of shows we are prepared to accept and support any move towards open source ...
<RichEd> and that may give us a potential convertee in time, and also shows we are not an all or nothing fanatical bunch
<RichEd> like the boys in redmond
<ogra_cmpc> well, we need to promote that then
<ogra_cmpc> we had the software on that cd since it exists
<ogra_cmpc> but it was never announced anywhere
<Nubae> ok, I checked ps aux and nbdclient is running
<Nubae> and the regular stuff is in /proc/mounts
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, also have a look at the text here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/20080225.1/ we should have something better than just being called "add-on CD" at the top
<Nubae> i guess I better be specific...
<RichEd> ogra: edubuntu 8.04 - ubuntu education add-on CD
<ogra_cmpc> right
 * ogra_cmpc notes that down
<ogra_cmpc> not sure we should put the version in there
<ogra_cmpc> its written at the top already
<ogra_cmpc> seems somewhat redundant
<RichEd> well that was the full name ... trim as appropriate for specific usage
<ogra_cmpc> i think keep edubuntu 8.04 at the top and call it "ubuntu educational add-on CD" in the rest of the text
<Nubae> http://pastebin.com/m1b9956a
<Nubae> thats my /proc/mounts output
<Nubae> and nbdclient is definetly running
<ogra_cmpc> are you sure you didnt make any typos ?
<ogra_cmpc> unionfs /root unionfs rw,dirs=/cow=rw:rofs=ro,debug=4294967295,delete=whiteout 0 0
<ogra_cmpc> looks worng
<ogra_cmpc> there should be a slash in front of rofs
<ogra_cmpc> (that code didnt change since ages though, i would not know how you lost the slash)
<Nubae> ah yes sorry there is
<ogra_cmpc> ah, k
<Nubae> its busybox so couldnt scp
<Nubae> wrote down by hand
<Nubae> :-)
<ogra_cmpc> but there is definately no /rofs in the list
<ogra_cmpc> there should be a moount using the nbd0 devie
<ogra_cmpc> device
<ogra_cmpc> can you try: mount -t squashfs /dev/nbd0 /rofs ?
<ogra_cmpc> (inside the busybox)
<ogra_cmpc> nbd-client ${NBD_ROOT_SERVER} ${NBD_ROOT_PORT} /dev/nbd0 && mount -o ro -t squashfs /dev/nbd0 /rofs
<ogra_cmpc> thats the original command that mounts the squashfs
<Nubae> on /rofs failed, invalid argument
<ogra_cmpc> aha
<ogra_cmpc> is /rofs existing
<ogra_cmpc> and check if squashfs shows up in /proc/modules
<Nubae> how is rofs normally created?
<ogra_cmpc> in the line above the one i just pasted :)
<Nubae> yes it exists
<ogra_cmpc> and squashfs is in your modules list ?
<Nubae> and yes it squashfs shows in /proc/modules
<ogra_cmpc> weird
<Nubae> well at least thats definetly what's failing
<ogra_cmpc> and your nbd client actually uses the prot thats defined for the image ?
<ogra_cmpc> *port
<Nubae> how do I check from busybox?
<ogra_cmpc> you said you see nbd-client in your processlist
<ogra_cmpc> it should have the port there
<Nubae> ok
<ogra_cmpc> check that is matches the port defined in inetd.conf on the server
<Nubae> it does
<ogra_cmpc> i'm running out of ides
<ogra_cmpc> *ideas
<Nubae> isnt the issue with mounting to /rofs?
<Nubae> why does it give failed, invalid argument?
<ogra_cmpc> thats an error from ount
<ogra_cmpc> mount
<Nubae> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/10/22/%23edubuntu.txt - same issue here
<Nubae> looks like its related to x64
<ogra_cmpc> nope
<ogra_cmpc>  "No such device" is a compeletly different thig
<ogra_cmpc> thats failing a lot earlier than yours
<ogra_cmpc> i guess that guy had set SERVER or any other weird thing in lts.conf
<ogra_cmpc> he came from k12ltsp which needed lts.conf ... many people just blindly copy that over without noticing it will break
<Nubae> and here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/06/21/%23edubuntu.txt
<Nubae> <ogra> seems like a bug in the ltsp-nbd script ...  from there
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: hi, do you know of a good XML library for python I could use to easily edit/generate italc's config file ?
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: that would need to be in main
<ogra_cmpc> Nubae, that script didnt change since gutsy
<Nubae> anyway, that was to do with nbdlcient not running
<Nubae> so not it either
<ogra_cmpc> stgraber, python-xml doesnt suffice ?
<stgraber> well, it doesn't fit the "easy" point :)
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<stgraber> last time I played with it I had to write like 5-6 extra functions to make it more or less easy to parse XML (and that was only a read only app :))
<ogra_cmpc> probably doko could help
<ogra_cmpc> i try to stay awqay from xml if i can :)
<ogra_cmpc> (it usually has nothing to offer i cant do by a normal text file)
<stgraber> yes and normal text file are easy to parse :) (with regexps of course)
<stgraber> the idea is to create a LTSP classroom in italc instead of what I currently do which is to basically move the current config file away and generate a new one, then restore it when closing italc
<stgraber> that way, one could use italc in a mixed environement (as I currently have in my test school)
<Nubae> ogra... so the issue is with dev/nbd0 not mounting as squashfs?
<Nubae> I dont have nbdswap running
<ogra_cmpc> well, the issue seems to be with the squashfs module
<sexyback> when i connect to wkstn via thin client manager it pops error "Unavailable (Install x11vnc on terminal) " - how do you do this
<ogra_cmpc> there is a wikipage for that ... dont have the link nady atm
<ogra_cmpc> *handy
<Nubae> just chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get install x11vnc
<ogra_cmpc> Nubae, there a some more stuff involved
<ogra_cmpc> s/a/is
<Nubae> maybe in gutsy yeah
<ogra_cmpc> since it exists
<ogra_cmpc> x11vnc doesnt asdd any startup scripts
 * ogra_cmpc takes a break now
<Nubae> there's something about making sure resolv.conf is correct in the chroot too
<sexyback> newbie here, what do you mean with resolv.conf
<Nubae> chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 nano /etc/resolv.conf and make sure u copy what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<sexyback> what is chroot, is this root?
<sexyback> also what is nano
<Nubae> and do this chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 nano /etc/rc.local and add x11vnc -display :6 -forever -loop -shared &
<Nubae> chroot is like a virtual environment
<Nubae> and nano is just an editor
<Nubae> also, the full howto for the vnc stuff is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406220&highlight=edubuntu&page=2
<sexyback> ok
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, i'm in my hardy vm, and i don't see ~/.gvfs mounted , is there a reason for that?
<ogra_cmpc> sexyback, you should rather use https://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallX11VncOnLtspClients ... the forums are way to confusing here
<ogra_cmpc> johnny, how do you mean "mounted"
<johnny> in mounts
<johnny> err mount
<ogra_cmpc> why should you see it there ?
<johnny> because that's what i see in my other non ubuntu gnome 2.21 install?
<ogra_cmpc> for each user ?
<johnny> yes
<ogra_cmpc> thats insane
<johnny> it's fuse
<johnny> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/johnny/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=johnny)
<ogra_cmpc> i dont have that here on my up to date hardy
<ogra_cmpc> that looks like some extra thing
<johnny> hmm.. well it's causing me an issue working with sabayon in my main development environement
<johnny> i'm asking them now
<ogra_cmpc> we dont even have gvfs-fuse-daemon
<ogra_cmpc> look in /usr/lib/gvfs
<ogra_cmpc> ogra@ceron:~/isos$ ps ax|grep gvfs
<ogra_cmpc>  6014 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd
<ogra_cmpc>  6025 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-burn --spawner :1.11 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/0
<ogra_cmpc>  6032 ?        S      1:36 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-trash --spawner :1.11 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/1
<ogra_cmpc> thats how it looks on my machine
<ogra_cmpc> i think that daemon is some addon thing or so
<johnny> nome-base/gvfs-0.1.7 (/usr/libexec/gvfs-fuse-daemon)
<ogra_cmpc> libexec?????
<johnny> it comes with gvfs is all i'm saying
<ogra_cmpc> surely nothing thats even remotely debian/ubuntu related
<johnny> it's not an addon outside of the gvfs package
<ogra_cmpc> ogra@ceron:~/isos$ dpkg -l gvfs-backends|grep ii
<ogra_cmpc> ii  gvfs-backends                              0.1.7-0ubuntu5                      userspace virtual filesystem - backends
<johnny> aha, guess you don't compile it with the fuse --configure flag
<johnny> it seems like a useful feature
<ogra_cmpc> why?
<ogra_cmpc> it defaults to use fuse for everything anyway
<ogra_cmpc> why should we build an extra daemon for that
<ogra_cmpc> i dont think you can even remotely compare redhat to ubuntu here
<johnny> oh.. it's enabled by default.. so that's not it
<ogra_cmpc> we handle fuse totally differently, i assume the mount you see resembles what we use in the fuse module itself
<johnny> redhat?
<johnny> i'm using upstream source with no patches
<ogra_cmpc> well, that weird libexec path indicated that
<ogra_cmpc> debian based systems dont have that
<ogra_cmpc> and i'm pretty sure you cant compare p
<ogra_cmpc> lain upstream to ubuntu either
<ogra_cmpc> else we wuldnt have to pay seb128 for integrating upstream stuff to match the ubuntu setup
<ogra_cmpc> ;)
<ogra_cmpc> i'd suggest to use ubuntu for ubuntu development ;)
<johnny> i'm not doing ubuntu development
<johnny> not until they pay me for it :)
<johnny> lol
<ogra_cmpc> well, you try to fix ubuntu bugs , else i see no point that we discuss here atm
<johnny> no, i try to fix upstream bugs
<johnny> the ubuntu bugs are all upstream bugs
<ogra_cmpc> obviously not
<johnny> the ubuntu sabayon bugs i mean
<ogra_cmpc> since that one is gvfs related and there are massive differences in ubuntus gvfs and upstream
<ogra_cmpc> so thats cleqarly not an upsytream bug
 * ogra_cmpc rips the y out of the classmate ke_board
<johnny> i'm working on sabayon , to ultimately be used on ubuntu systems obviously
<johnny> but i don't use ubuntu on my desktop . only on my laptop
<ogra_cmpc> that involves that it works with the mechnaisms used in ubuntu
<johnny> only in the packaging of sabayon itself
<ogra_cmpc> which is in case of gvfs different
<johnny> i was just trying to undersstand how ubuntu does things so i can figure out where ubuntu has differences
<ogra_cmpc> right
<johnny> and mentioning to you why i'm having trouble doing anything useful with sabayon atm
<johnny> and wondering if you had any insight
<johnny> now i know
<ogra_cmpc> i dont know how exactly we do gvfs but accoreding to your initial error it works very different here
<ogra_cmpc> we dont have the mount you asked for ...
<johnny> obviously :)
<johnny> i mean it obviously works different than upstream
<johnny> now i know somewhat how
<johnny> now time to look at the deb..
<ogra_cmpc> but i can imagine that its similat to the fusecontrol fs we use for fuse
<johnny> yeah, i didn't know about that :)
<johnny> good to know tho
<johnny> to clarify tho, the sabayon bugs in launchpad are all bugs that affect upstream
<johnny> if they are specific to ubuntu, i will get them fixed for my deployed env as well
<ogra_cmpc> the solution might be differnt though
<johnny> as i am able
<johnny> thus why i have a hardy and gutsy vm
<dash192_> Hey all, I'm thinking about writing a proposal for an edubuntu lab, what kind of thin clients should I be looking at?
<ogra_cmpc> since you always have to see them in context to the system
<johnny> ubuntu does so many mods, it takes awhile to grasp them all
<ogra_cmpc> dash192_, something >= 500MHz, 128M .... preferably intel videocards
<dash192_> Does it matter what comes preloaded on them?
<ogra_cmpc> no
<dash192_> (first time dealing with thin clients)
<dash192_> k
<johnny> dash192_, preloaded how?
<ogra_cmpc> thin clients dont need disks
<johnny> on a flash thing?
<dash192_> Was reading about HP thin clients that come with HP connect or something
<ogra_cmpc> good for other OSes :) as long as they can to PXE or etherboot you can ignore it
<ogra_cmpc> no need for such stuff on ubuntu
<johnny> or ltsp in general..
<ogra_cmpc> right
<dash192_> Ok
<dash192_> Cool
<theunixgeek> Is it true Edubuntu is changing names to "ubuntu educational edition"?
<LaserJock> I'm not quite sure where we are at with that
<LaserJock> there has been some discussion about that
<LaserJock> theunixgeek: do you have any opinions about a possible name change?
<theunixgeek> LaserJock: not really :)
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, the xnest issue is still outstanding for sabayon
<johnny> in gnome-settings-daemon
<johnny> bug is filed
<johnny> responses made
<johnny> turns out to be the keyboard plugin
<johnny> i'm going to test the new release when it is uploaded
 * johnny looks for a new video card
#edubuntu 2008-02-26
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, i bet you dont have gvfs-fuse installed
<johnny> that is the difference prolly..
<achandrashekar> Hey johnny
<achandrashekar> johnny: do you have any time avaliable to answer some q's about desktop lock down
<coolio> iii
<achandrashekar> hello...any one have any recommendations for thin clients?
<achandrashekar> specifically how are the entc-1000
<allerbest> Hi.
<ogra_cmpc> achandrashekar, entc-1000 ?
<allerbest> I've got a problem installing edubuntu 7.10 on a brand-new server (should be LTSP server)
<achandrashekar> i looked on ebay for the ent stuff
<achandrashekar> and it seemed like a good alternative
<achandrashekar> allerbest: need more description of issue
<allerbest> Installation works fine until I should pick a module for my drives since the installer complains that none are found.
<achandrashekar> which module?
<allerbest> I've got 2x SATA drives on an Areca 1200 PCIe controller
<ogra_cmpc> achandrashekar, specs ?
<allerbest> achandrashekar: it should be the arcmsr module, I think, but loading doesn't affect anything.
<achandrashekar> allerbest: and it doesnt find your drives?
 * ogra_cmpc wonders if that shouldnt just be covered by the ahci module
<allerbest> the module is loaded but there are no /dev/sda...-devices
<achandrashekar> ograc_cmpc: runs the cryix processor and 64mb of ram. I "think" its pxe bootable..but i was wondering if there was one that people are happy with in here
<ogra_cmpc> allerbest, #ubuntu-installer or #ubuntu-kernel has the more specific guys for such a prob :)
<allerbest> ah, thanks :)
<achandrashekar> allerbest: and there is nothing in bios to make sure the drives are properly initialiazed and such??
<achandrashekar> allerbest: meaning..with an other operating system everything was "found"
<ogra_cmpc> well, you can likely switch the controller to a different mode in the bios
<allerbest> achandrashekar: I initialized a "RAID set" and within that a RAID 1 "Volume Set"
<allerbest> ogra_cmpc: Nope, it's a true hardware RAID controller
<allerbest> achandrashekar: I have no other operating system (besides a Debian 4.0 CD)
<allerbest> (which has the same problem)
<ogra_cmpc> allerbest, well, probably one that doesnt offer linux support
<ogra_cmpc> might be that software raid is your best bet
<achandrashekar> allerbest: does debian find them?? i cant think that it would
<achandrashekar> but you never know
<allerbest> as I said, Debian doesn't find it, too.
<allerbest> The card has Linux support, Areca offers drivers for it
<ogra_cmpc> well, its more likely that ubuntu finds something debianh doesnt (we use the same kernel, but ubuntu adds lots of extras)
<achandrashekar> allerbest: yep you are right - http://www.areca.com.tw/products/2ports.htm
<ogra_cmpc> the kernel guys will know about it
<ogra_cmpc> its just not a good time to awsk them, most of that team is in the us
<ogra_cmpc> so they are likely asleep
<allerbest> Merde ...
<allerbest> thanks anyway
 * allerbest is sitting in the lab room of the school where the server should be ready %-)
<ogra_cmpc> well, ask there anyway
<ogra_cmpc> allerbest, use SW raid :)
<allerbest> ogra_cmpc: Nope, sorry. Too many bad experiences. Not fast enough.
<ogra_cmpc> really ?
<allerbest> BTDT.
<allerbest> Really.
<ogra_cmpc> i've seen th eopposite mant times
<ogra_cmpc> *many
<johnny> achandrashekar, hi
<allerbest> I had software raid with Debian 4 in our company running on half a dozen machines.
<achandrashekar> hey how are you
<johnny> going to sleep shorty
<johnny> shortly*
<johnny> it's 5:30 almost
<achandrashekar> same here
<achandrashekar> i got friggin bored
<achandrashekar> again
<achandrashekar> :)
<achandrashekar> allerbest: might help out - http://hell.org.ua/Docs/sata.html
<achandrashekar> not sure if you can use that but..it might work??
<johnny> so, did you want something ?
<ogra_cmpc> achandrashekar, so do you have a webpage or so for that client ?
<allerbest> the page describes the arcmsr driver that's not working :)
<achandrashekar> ogra_cmpc: he he ebay.com ---search criteria "thin client Linux" comes up those..
<achandrashekar> ENT
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<achandrashekar> allerbest: with the ftp site...and the driver..i guess that is where you grabbed it from?
<ogra_cmpc> i'm just worried its a ripoff of the ebox 1000 .... which looks shiny and small but is one of the worst clients i know
<achandrashekar> ha ha
<achandrashekar> okay
<ogra_cmpc> they are out in the field fo $99
<ogra_cmpc> (new)
<achandrashekar> is there a decent one that people have had luck with >
<achandrashekar> ?
<allerbest> achandrashekar: I didn't grab it from there since the arcmsr module is offered by the edubuntu installer to me.
<ogra_cmpc> look at disklessworkstations.com everything but the cheapest one is fine
<achandrashekar> cool will do
<ogra_cmpc> (the chepest is one of these ebox ripoffs, if you see such a pic in an offer, run boy run :) )
<achandrashekar> johnny: yeah..i started playing with gconf-editor...very very dangerous..i changed desktop background to "locked" mode and had a tough time "undoing" it.
<ogra_cmpc> they are great for kiosk systems that run a single app locally (a presentation etc)
<achandrashekar> johnny: that was on my own laptop
<ogra_cmpc> but nothing for fully fledged desktops
<johnny> try it as another usr :)
<johnny> gconf-editor is not to be used directy for the most part
<achandrashekar> ogra_cmpc: thanks
<johnny> sabayon is supposed to handle it
<johnny> and pessulus
<achandrashekar> sabayon allows the desktop background NOT to be changed?
<achandrashekar> i mean that is an option?
<johnny> it could be
<ogra_cmpc> i think pessulus does
<ogra_cmpc> not sure thoough i didnt look at it for a while
<johnny> i don't think it works right now
<achandrashekar> no option in pessulus
<johnny> working on it tho
<johnny> it's a few steps down on the priority list
<johnny> the main priority is to stop some of the annoying crashes
<achandrashekar> but in sabayon ill have to see what is going on with that
<johnny> and make panel applets able to be deleted
<johnny> or modified
<achandrashekar> nice thing is..i have that dhcp-failover working like a charm
<achandrashekar> systems coming up from each server....load balanced
<achandrashekar> :)
<achandrashekar> and authing with ldap now..
<achandrashekar> i think something like phpldapadmin will work great to build the tree properly.
<achandrashekar> but..i havent worked on it much...because i like sleep. :)
<achandrashekar> im really concerned about account management next..and lock down.
<achandrashekar> then ill probably be where your at johnny with getting "details" all worked out.
<johnny> the lock down is weak in some senses , it needs to hack around some standard utilities
<johnny> i'm only focusing on the ones i need to worrry about atm
<johnny> am willing to do other things
<johnny> that's just what i've been focusing on up to this point
<johnny> and just making the damn thing ready for hardy
<achandrashekar> i see.
<achandrashekar> I figure..this..if i setup accounts..and kids want to piss around and f up their workspace so be it..at least its just their account.
<achandrashekar> the issue before was the kids were all using the SAME account on winblows
<achandrashekar> and they f'd the whole env up with trojans and viruses and inappropriate desktop backgrounds
<achandrashekar> but i really cant justify putting the systems in kiosk mode or something like that
<achandrashekar> what I am considering..is that maybe using a script that cleans up their account every friday or something.
<johnny> thaths what i do
<johnny> ever night
<johnny> actually
<johnny> these are completely public
<johnny> completely anonymous mode
<johnny> no user accounts except the machines themselves
<johnny> by name
<achandrashekar> ahhh...and is that easier to manage for you?
<johnny> well, we haven't had the ability to offer accounts to our regulars
<achandrashekar> so in dhcp.conf you have each machine accounted for?
<johnny> but it is something i'd like to provide
<johnny> we have some homeless folks who like to use your internet
<johnny> err
<johnny> s/your/our/
<johnny> i'd like to give at least one of them an account if he needs it
<achandrashekar> i see.
<johnny> or any folks who are working on team projects with other community members
<achandrashekar> so how did you get the anonymous accounts working
<johnny> autologin with a patched ldm (fixed in hardy)
<achandrashekar> just curious in case we decide that is the best course of action
<johnny> the upstream ldm actually has a guest login patch
<johnny> so you get the benefits of anonymous login or user account
<johnny> right at the beginning
<achandrashekar> i see. ..and that "patch" is documented as well somewhere?
<johnny> definitely something i'm going to apply
<johnny> uhmm.. it's in the revision control system? :)
<johnny> i haven't actually looked at it yet
<johnny> was planning on doing that soon
<achandrashekar> and the home space is shared ?? how does that working when saving things?
<johnny> i wasn't rushing, as the current setup is fine
<johnny> sure, atm it is
<johnny> i mean it's only shared by the computer
<johnny> the python based ldm had a patch too i used :)
<johnny> where you could do something like this
<johnny> LDM_USERNAME=`hostname`
<johnny> in lts.conf
<johnny> and then i did LDM_PASSWORD="guest"
<ogra_cmpc> hardys has that too :)
<achandrashekar> ahh okay
<ogra_cmpc> hardys also has the abiliyt to authenticate users with ssh keys
<johnny> and then setup dnsmasq to assign ips and hostnames
<johnny> based on the mac address
<achandrashekar> hardy seems like its going to kick ass...once released
<johnny> achandrashekar, it's never enough for me :)
<johnny> it still needs localapps
<ogra_cmpc> well, its actually not much more than gutsy ... but tons of fixes and improvements
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, i'm actually trying to get a fellow i know to help me with that
<achandrashekar> i saw some features with gimp like image extraction that i was really impressed with as well..
<ogra_cmpc> johnny, you can do localapps easily yourself with an sshd running on the client and nfs mounted /home fromj the server
<johnny> ?
<ogra_cmpc> (you need to copy the credential files around all teh time though ...)
<johnny> uhmm..
<achandrashekar> alright guys i need some z's
<johnny> i only want to run firefox/flash locally
<johnny> for now..
<ogra_cmpc> install sshd in the client, add some code to permanently mount /home and have passwd and groups available
<johnny> and at most.. ekiga/skype and such
<ogra_cmpc> ssh -X user@clientip firefox ....
<ogra_cmpc> that will then run ff as localapp
<achandrashekar> and use ssh keys??
<achandrashekar> or ?
<johnny> sure, but that isn't in the spec :)
<ogra_cmpc> its not secure and a lot of maintanance work, but works
<johnny> i'm talking about actually implementing the spec
<ogra_cmpc> ahhh
<johnny> not a hack :)
<johnny> as long as you think it is a valid technique
<ogra_cmpc> well, i'm trying to keep away from it until sbalneav is back
<johnny> trading emails with him?
<ogra_cmpc> its his brainchild ....
<ogra_cmpc> nope
<achandrashekar> goodnight
<ogra_cmpc> i just know he's very busy at work
<johnny> hmm..well he can't stall devel forever
<achandrashekar> thanks for all the help
<ogra_cmpc> achandrashekar, see you :)
<johnny> it should be ready for hardy+1
<johnny> or wait.. it has a name now
<johnny> something ibex..
<ogra_cmpc> i'll put time into it for hardy+1
<ogra_cmpc> intrepid
<johnny> so.. are you feeling hardy :) and will you feel inteprid?
<johnny> and have you ever felt feisty?
<johnny> hehe
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, lemme guess you don't have gvfs-fuse installed?
<ogra_cmpc> we dont have such a package
<johnny> the deb talks about it
<johnny> so i think debian has it at least
<ogra_cmpc> oh, right
<ogra_cmpc> there is such a pkg
<johnny> but .. you dont have it installed? :)
<ogra_cmpc> nope
<johnny> if you did, you mayvb get my issue.. i'll verify later when i wake up
<johnny> i'm meeting with federico sometime later .. around 1700 GMT
<johnny> i'll let you know what we come up with
<ogra_cmpc> thanks :)
<johnny> i think the major things to fix are the panel applet issues
<johnny> and the gnome-settings-daemon issue
<johnny> but i don't know C
<johnny> the bug is registered
<johnny> the gnome-settings-daemon issue stops sabayon from working cleanly at all
<johnny> i'll see if federico can do the proper gdb magic to diagnose it
<johnny> but i'm doubting that it will be fixed otherwise for 2.22.0
<ogra_cmpc> btw, seb128 just told me he wants gvfs-fuse in the default install
<johnny> this, and the linked bug http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516318
<ubotu> Gnome bug 516318 in plugins "crash when run inside xnest (media keys plugin)" [Normal,Needinfo]
<johnny> that was marked as duplicate
<johnny> i prolly should change the summary
<johnny> but that will wait til ater
<johnny> night ogra
<johnny> i'll see if i see the mounted ~/.gvfs after installing it
<johnny> for every user
<johnny> ok.. really leaving now
<ogra_cmpc> ciao
<ogra> RichEd-1, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/20080226/ is the text ok that way ?
<RichEd-1> hi ogra ... checking now
<RichEd-1> the line under Add-On CD ?
<ogra> Ubuntu educational add-on CD
<ogra> everywher in the text now ....
<ogra> instead of just "add-on CD"
<ogra> and edubuntu 8.04 LTS at the top header
<RichEd-1> just refreshed ...  browser loading pages strangely toda
<RichEd-1> *today
<RichEd-1> make it: Ubuntu Education Add-On CD
<RichEd-1> (drop the "al" in the name)
<ogra> ok
<ogra> (will be in tomorrows build, i cant regenerate teh text alone)
<RichEd-1> The Ubuntu Education Add-on CD contains additional packages useful in an Educational environment - including many educational applications / programs. Installation of the Education Add-On requires that you have already installed an Ubuntu desktop system.
<RichEd-1> ?? try that for tomorrow
 * RichEd-1 is back in 20 mins
<juliux> RichEd, http://ubuntu.juliux.de/tassen.jpg the right one;)
<RichEd> juliux: i'll take on with a strong coffee in it please
<RichEd> s/on/one/
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> yes a strong coffee would be good now;)
<juliux> RichEd, my plan was to bring some mugs to the next uds
<RichEd> good idea ... i'll also ask canonical if they want to buy a couple off you to give to clients
<cafka>  bzip2 -dc patch-2.6.24.3.bz2 | patch -p1 -s   i have used this command to patch the kernel.. but a setup is displayed to choose what files to be patched is there a command to patch all files??
<RichEd> juliux: i presume you have seen the ubuntu / canonical store ?
 * RichEd wonders if they would want to carry your mugs as a stock item
<juliux> RichEd, yes i have seen the canonical store
<juliux> RichEd, i will ask gerry
<juliux> RichEd, i talked with katkin, they don't want some
<RichEd> okay :(
<Armagon> Greetings.
<Armagon> After a lot of work, I've got a powerpc computer connecting to my amd64 edubuntu server.  [An iBook G4 connecting to a MacBook.]
<Armagon> My client is getting the kernel now over TFTP, and I am getting "nfsmount: need a path" on the client.
<Armagon> I don't know anything about nfs.  I see that edubuntu is set to use nbd by default.
<Armagon> I should mention that I made my powerpc image using ubuntu 7.04.  [It was by accident, but when I tried 7.10, I ran into problems that I could not resolve in a couple of hours.]
<Armagon> Am I best off to try to setup an nfs server on my server?
<RichEd> Armagon: google seach on this: [+ubuntu +"nfsmount: need a path"]
<RichEd> gives this link: http://downloads.revolutionlinux.com/ltsp-irc-log/ltsp.log.txt
<RichEd> i'll /msg you the discussion from that log
<Armagon> Thanks. I'm taking a look at it.
<ogra> Armagon, thats unlikely to work
<ogra> combibing 7.04 with 7.10 i mean
<Armagon> I had wondered about that.
<Armagon> There were two issues with the powerpc setup of edubuntu with 7.10 -- not modprobing the ide drivers, and something about a blank screen.  I ran into one or both of them, and despite being a technically literate user, was not able to get past them.
<ogra> fo the nfsmount priob you need to chek your dhcpd config
<Armagon> I am a tech in my school division, and am hoping to sell people on using edubuntu here.
<ogra> it needs to have the root-path parameter set to /opt/ltsp/powerpc
<Armagon> Should I try using hardy?
<Armagon> Oh, I can do that, ogra!
<ogra> but even then ldm and ltspfs in gutsy are massivley different
<Armagon> hmm.
<ogra> its a matter of luck i'd say
<ogra> try it :)
<ogra> but dont expect it to work
<Armagon> there aren't powerpc images available for download, are there?
<ogra> nope
<Armagon> I mean the stuff to put in /opt/ltsp/powerpc and/or /opt/ltsp/images
<ogra> yes, i understood that
<Armagon> and I can't chroot into a powerpc image from an amd64 machine, can I?
<ogra> if i find time before hardy release i'll test powerpc ... but its not in the list of supported architectures so its not very high on my prio list
<ogra> (testing implies that i build an image, which i then will upload somewhere)
<ogra> no, you cant
<ogra> ppc needs a ppc cpu
<ogra> you could chroot into a ppc chroot from a ppc64 machine :)
<Armagon> I understand that it is not supported.  It's almost a shame that we have so much powerpc hardware that at the end of its fat-cliently-ly useful life.
<ogra> yeah
<Armagon> what sort of machine has a ppc64 processor?
<ogra> i can imagine storages full of old imacs
<ogra> ibm machines do and i think there are some older apple servers as well :)
<Armagon> If the server has the files needed for a different architecture, is it possible to generate the squashfs image file from it?
<Armagon> Well, instead of getting "nfsmount: need a path", I am now getting "connect: Connection refused" and "read: Connection refused".
<ogra> great, youre one step further :)
<ogra> make sure fs-kernel-server is running
<ogra> *nfs-kernel-server
<Armagon> It does not appear to be.  (ps -aux | grep nfs -> nothing but the grep)
<Armagon> I suppose I want to install nfs-kernel-server, or do I want nfs-common?
<Armagon> ah.  kernel server
<ogra> common should come with it
<ogra> as dependency
<Armagon> What would I want to put in /etc/exports?
<ogra> it should be configured already, check that first
<Armagon> No; there is nothing in it that is not commented out.
<ogra> if not, add the following line:
<ogra> /opt/ltsp/i386     *(ro)
<Armagon> I think the line I need is something like "/opt/ltsp   *(ro,no_root_squash,async)"
<alumno10> Hi, i havent sound in clients
<ogra> yeah, thats a lot better
<ogra> take yours
<Armagon> okay, I'll do that ( s/i386/powerpc/g )
<ogra> no, drop the arch :)
<Armagon> oh, ok
<alumno10> their hardware are sis7019
<ogra> if you ever want i386 clients you don need to remember to reconfigure
<Armagon> okay
<ogra> alumno10, there no driver for that soundcard
<ogra> +is
<Armagon> [I imagine I will at some point ... but one thing at a time.]
<alumno10> actualli i've found some sources and modules compiled
<ogra> that an oss driver
<ogra> wont work
<alumno10> but when i modprobed it they say "bad module format" or some
<ogra> sounds like you use an ebox ...
<ogra> dont buy them for ltsp
<alumno10> yep, its an ebox
<alumno10> :s
<ogra> its a great thing for a standalone kiosk system that runs a single app
<ogra> but nothing for desktops
<alumno10> wich machine could i use then?
<ogra> i had hacked up the sound driver back in feisty for them ... the sounds stutters if you move the mouse because the CPU gets under way to heavy load
<alumno10> i ve seen this machines with sound but just with 2.6.8 kernels
<alumno10> now im using 2.6.22-14-386
<ogra> ltsp5 has no oss support
<ogra> (actually the upstream kernel is abut to drop oss)
<alumno10> yes, i know :/
<ogra> so you need to do a lot more to somehow make oss work ...
<alumno10> and when i do aplay xxxx.wav system says pulseaudio: connection rejected or some
<ogra> indee
<ogra> d
<ogra> ther is no working sound HW your alsa stack can connect to
<ogra> pulse on the client expects something to be there in teh alsa stack it can attach to ...
<alumno10> damn.... that means all this clients now are obsoleted?
<alumno10> :S
<ogra> well, even if you get them working they are no fun above 800x600@16bit cols
<alumno10> now im using it
<alumno10> and they run so so  with firefox, xchat and openoffice
<ogra> which resolution/colordepth ?
<alumno10> since they are just 11
<alumno10> 1024x768@16
<ogra> and you find that usable speed wise ?
<ogra> 7me didnt when he tested last time
<alumno10> i disabled a lot of things
<ogra> that doesnt matter
<alumno10> and gnome of course not, we use icewm
<alumno10> humm
<ogra> for the client performance only the amount of colors and frames transferred to its X server counts
<alumno10> they are pretty usable
<alumno10> and ssh security disabled
<alumno10> somewhere i read that speeds up connection
<ogra> you mean LDM_DIRECTX ?
<ogra> or did you switch to xdmcp
<alumno10> yes
<alumno10> ldm_directx
<ogra> ah, good to hear its half way usable
<ogra> i'll have to dig up my ebox for testing i guess
<ogra> before we release hardy
<alumno10> i just have problems with videos, of course
<alumno10> flash too
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> the CPU wont handle that
<alumno10> but everything else are ok
<ogra> way to many frames in way to short time
<alumno10> client cpu ?
<ogra> nothing a 233MHz CPU can handle
<alumno10> or this is problem of server cpu?
<ogra> client
<Armagon> This time I am getting "connect: Connection refused"
<ogra> it needs to handle 24 freames per second while doing lots of other stuff
<alumno10> hum, damn,, so i must to change all clients :/
<ogra> in 16 bit :)
<alumno10> which machine can i use to watch youtube?
<ogra> i'd go with something around or above 500MHz .... 128M ram ... and preferably an intel graphics card ... but via or trident would do as well i think
<Armagon> Is there an nfs log file I can tail?
<alumno10> wow... 500mhz ...
<ogra> Armagon, daemon-log ?
<ogra> alumno10, 233 is the absolutely bare minimum we support
<ogra> and support doesnt mean flash sound localdev etc
<alumno10> and which kind of server for like 30machines?
<ogra> but basic functionallity
<ogra> that depends on the desktop you use
<alumno10> they are working with usb fortunatelly
<Armagon> [I'm not properly registered and can't send private messages.]  daemon log is only showing me DHCP stuff.
<alumno10> *usb drives
<ogra> for a gnome or kde desktop the formula is: 128M pre running client +256M forteh server itslef
<ogra> s/pre/per/
<ogra> so for a server providing a gnome desktop taht would be arund 4G
<alumno10> since the original server had hardware problems, now we are using a crappy 512mb 1.2ghz server
<ogra> no idea about icewm. i havent used it since about 6 years
<alumno10> with 11machines
<ogra> i think xfce lies around 90M
<alumno10> im ok with icewm, it starts instantly
<ogra> so ice migh do with 30 or so per running client
<Armagon> Hmm..  There are a couple of lines in daemon.log that mention /etc/exports
<ogra> is the nfs server actually running ?
<alumno10> so if i use a faster server, like a xeon, people doesn't be able to watch video like youtube?
<alumno10> (we actually have chance to buy a xeon)
<alumno10> *wont be able...
<ogra> in the case of the ebox its really the graphic processing speed you lack ...
<ogra> (on the client)
<alumno10> humm, wow... we almost boy a big server thinking problem are that
<alumno10> *buy
<alumno10> :S
<alumno10> ok, thank you VERy much!
<alumno10> tomorrow ill put my coreduo as client, and ill watch what happen with vids
<ogra> well, 512M and 1.2Ghz with 30 clients will likely have probs as well pushing the CPU specs a bit would help
<pak33m|work> hi everybody can anybody answer an easy question?
<pak33m|work> im wondering if its possible after installing edubuntu either by cd (desktop or server) or apt-get edubuntu-desktop to install the classroom addon and/or its software through apt like apt-get install classroom-addon?
<jobdrb> HELLO ALL! IS THERE A WAY TO USE A LOCAL HD PARTITION IN LTSP-5, LIKE IN 4.2 (local_device_02 =/dev/hda3:hd) ?????
<Armagon> I was accidentally disconnected there.
<Armagon> Good news!  It worked with an iBook G4.
<Armagon> It is not, unfortunately, working with an older iMac
<Armagon> I know I've got a strange setup here -- and I'll have to try making an image from 7.10 again, but, on the machine that is working as a thin client, the cursor is staying as a wait cursor (despite working), and gdm is not drawing the outside of windows.
 * dtrask loves snow, but this is getting ridiculous!
<ogra_cmpc> dtrask, we didnt have *any* this year (very unusual)
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  I'm not REALLY complaining, but there's a big storm bering down on us right now...and supposedly 2 more in its wake (Sat-Sun and Mon)
<dtrask> oops (sp)  "bearing"
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc: at least the skiing will be good this weekend
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  so...how've you been man!
<ogra_cmpc> busy
<ogra_cmpc> with cclassmate and the CD rearranging
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc: getting almost everything set the way you wanted it to come out?
<ogra_cmpc> yep
<ogra_cmpc> ltsp is on the ubuntu alternate cd now
<ogra_cmpc> an dedubuntu turned into a plain educational addon cd
<ogra_cmpc> requiring ubuntu-desktop to be installed
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:   yeah....I see that...I have mixed feelings....one the one hand I can see benefits and on the other I can see drawbacks
<ogra_cmpc> that gains us several 100M on the cd
<ogra_cmpc> like 3-400
<ogra_cmpc> lots of new space for edu apps
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  most of the drawbacks are purely psychological
<dtrask> ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> its all about the right wording we need to choose for the release
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  Having the edu apps will be a huge PLUS
<ogra_cmpc> right
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc: exactly\
<ogra_cmpc> and having ltsp in ubuntu as well
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  I'm hoping to be able to talk to folks at some point about this type of thing...there's some "skittish-ness" among the average educator/techie with regard to the future and the shift...nothing major, but "some" folks are nervous and need reassuring
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  image and perception is 99% of the game
<ogra_cmpc> well, if they have systems they dont need to bother
<ogra_cmpc> its only for new installs
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  I suspect things will be fine once people see Hardy and that things are really not much different
<ogra_cmpc> apart from 3 years of support :)
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  I'm actually a tad nervous about authentication stuff...Samba/LDAP is a little "broken" in Gutsy...I'm hoping something else comes along that's an official part of Ubuntu
<ogra_cmpc> not for hardy i was told ... at least no default setup for the server side
<ogra_cmpc> #ubuntu-server can tell you though
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:   My production stuff is still Feisty....I learned long ago not to upgrade in the middle of a school year
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  oh crap
<ogra_cmpc> i'm not inviolved with that so i dont know exactly
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc:  any inkling as to the reason?
<ogra_cmpc> its not ready ?
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc: just curious
<ogra_cmpc> no idea, really
<ogra_cmpc> the server team will know
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc: that would be a good reason  ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> i'm in platform now .... rarekly have to do with server stuff
<ogra_cmpc> moodle and edubuntu content server are the only server stuff on my plate atm
<dtrask> I'm hoping we can cobble something together to get through another year or release until something arrives
<dtrask> I remember how adamant you were about authentication at UDS Google....did they shift it away to another branch like the server team?
<ogra_cmpc> general ldap should already be a lot easier to set up
<ogra_cmpc> even in hardy
<dtrask> cool
<ogra_cmpc> they dont stanhd still in the server team
<ogra_cmpc> but i have no ised how far they are with a default setup ... or if they even plan any samba intergration
<ogra_cmpc> s/ised/idea/
<dtrask> cool....
<dtrask> just wondering....planning ahead.  We've gotten some good press lately...locally...and planning to have it continue  ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> cool
<dtrask> ogra_cmpc: Prague is going to be pretty close by for you, 'eh?
<ogra_cmpc> some 100km 800 or so
<dtrask> go by train or plane?
<ogra_cmpc> no idea yeat
<ogra_cmpc> probably train
<LaserJock> bah, has RichEd been around?
<HedgeMage> LaserJock:  don't know, I haven't been able to catch him either, but my net access has been intermittent at best
<LaserJock> RichEd-1: is that really you? :-)
<dtrask> RichEd?
<dtrask> LaserJock?
<dtrask> Mommy?
<LaserJock> dtrask!
<dtrask> LOL
<dtrask> Hey!
<dtrask> How's it going!?
<LaserJock> uggg, busy
<LaserJock> trying to write a sample lab report for my students
<lns> dtrask, no, not mom..this is morpheus
<lns> (Computer Boy quote)
<LaserJock> since the idea of actually writing a report is quite foreign it seems
<dtrask> lns: LOL
<LaserJock> and of course the syllabus which explains what to do doesn't work ;-)
<dtrask> LaserJock: foreign to you or them?
<dtrask> got it now
<LaserJock> them
<dtrask> I'm actually "teaching" my kids how to "present"....anyone can make a slide show...I'm trying to teach them how to "present"...as opposed to simply reading from a screen.  They doing quite well I might add
<LaserJock> oh thank goodness
<dtrask> We use a presenters mouse....and the whole nine yards....using either Google docs presentation module or OO
<LaserJock> drill them well and tell them it will help them a huge amount in college
<dtrask> I also teach them that animation is not all it's cracked up to be
<LaserJock> we're lucky if we can get college seniors to do a decent presentation ;-)
<LaserJock> "yes thanks, I know how to read, you don't need to tell me what you wrote"
<dtrask> I am....I actually do a presentation for them (one that I've been doing at conferences and stuff) about FOSS and Ubuntu called "The Natives are Restless"....they get right into my presentation....then at the end I explain how I used the screen as a jumping off point and carried on the actual presentation myself.  I actually turned the project off on one kid and told him to continue....when I did that...they "got it"
<dtrask> Well....I actually have to go and watch some more of these presentations....be back in a while
 * dtrask gets ready to watch his students continue to impress him  ;-)
 * dtrask they did great!  Laserjock would be proud!
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, currently the sabayon issue with mounted ~/.gvfs won't affect ubuntu on a normal install,since you have to be in the fuse group
<caspu> Hi
<bdoin_> good news ubuntu finaly updated the gcompris translation
<boggystudios> is there a tutorial on how to customize edubuntu (or any other linux distro) to a particular school?
<johnny> customize in what way
<johnny> that is waay too broad of a question
#edubuntu 2008-02-27
<lns> for anyone who's interested, i wrote up procedures on how to create mandatory shared/global firefox bookmarks for all users
<lns> http://lns.wikidot.com/firefoxglobalbookmarks
<lns> this will be the only time i mention it ;)
<LaserJock> heh
<jsgotangco> yo LaserJock how are things?
<LaserJock> interesting
<jsgotangco> lol
<LaserJock> very very busy
<jsgotangco> same here :)
<boggystudios> I stepped out for a bit
<boggystudios> johnny: What I mean is I want to creat a custom variation of edubuntu with a different theme, custom repository, custom bootsplash, all that jazz
<boggystudios> johnny: the end result would be a disc that I can pop in a machine and install a particular school's distro
<jsgotangco> nice lp uses postgres
<achandrashekar> hello I wanted to point out that smbldap-installer that moquist wrote gave a lot of fits on 7.10 install. However, the how-to-forge guide works flawlessly. The main issue that I have with the isntalled is the soft boot no entry..and I had a lot of trouble with how the installer configures smb.conf. I wanted to point this out because it will leave a system from booting correctly.
<achandrashekar> So its a an FYI..and I was able to replicate the issue..everytime i used the installer
<achandrashekar> My suggestion is to use the howtoforge guide availble..it works flawlessly
<achandrashekar> In addition the ldap-client configuration also has issues.
<kgoetz> achandrashekar: have you told moquist about the problem/s?
<achandrashekar> since edubuntu primarily makes use of the ldap.conf...it no longer uses lbnssswitch.conf
<achandrashekar> so the installer tries to do an install against that.
<achandrashekar> i cant get a hold of moquist..because im pretty busy during the day
<achandrashekar> but hoping someone could pass this on.
<kgoetz> hes just over there *points* - send him a PM
<achandrashekar> kgoetz: is that ltsp channel? as in "there"?
<kgoetz> achandrashekar: "there" is 'in this channel as we speak'
<achandrashekar> kgoetz: sorry a little confused here.. i dont seem to see his name in the channel
<achandrashekar> woops i see him
<kgoetz> achandrashekar: i can tab complete his name, so he is in here. (unless your not actually talking about moquist )
<achandrashekar> no..its moquist indeed.
<achandrashekar> just offline i suppose..
<achandrashekar> so basically send him a private message?
<kgoetz> or email. the key bit is that you need to tell him if his script is busted
<achandrashekar> kgoetz: ill be happy to.
<achandrashekar> kgoetz: one of the key issues right of the bat, is that slapd.pid is not created and hence the ldappopulate breaks
<achandrashekar> but i will definitely let him know
<achandrashekar> by email or whatever means
<achandrashekar> however... as stated before
<achandrashekar> the definitive working guide...the how-to-forge guide works flawlessly
<achandrashekar> and is well written.
<achandrashekar> and mught save quite a bit of time simply to script that.
<achandrashekar> :)
<kgoetz> thanks for letting us know :)
<achandrashekar> np...i spent a week on that
<achandrashekar> and some sleepless nights wonder what I did wrong.
<achandrashekar> but I started all over..and the guide that is how to forge worked first time -
<achandrashekar> this is what i am referring to - http://www.howtoforge.com/openldap-samba-domain-controller-ubuntu7.10
<achandrashekar> and for clients this is VERY IMPORTANT as 7.10 no longer makes use of the libpam.conf or libnss.conf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<achandrashekar> I really think that the main wiki for setup of  ltsp setup such that it uses ldap-auth should refer to those
<achandrashekar> and im not sure who to talk to to change or append the guide
<achandrashekar> this will keep many people happy in NOT having to spend hours to figure out what the lock up issue is for klog daemon on bootup
<achandrashekar> kgoetz: know who appends such guides?
<kgoetz> no i dont
<achandrashekar> i see....no problem...
 * kgoetz had the problem with libpam.conf and libnss.conf too
<kgoetz> achandrashekar: actuallyk, ping #ubuntu-doc
<kgoetz> and ask them about it
<achandrashekar> the last guide and most definitive for infrastructure setup is the following - https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDHCPload-balancingFailover
<achandrashekar> However from a strategic stand point of setup for standalones, there are some methodical steps
<achandrashekar> Id suggest this - 1) setup up BOTH standalones 2) get smb ldap working with shared home drives 3) do the dhcp failover
<achandrashekar> in that order
<achandrashekar> ;)
<achandrashekar> and hence added to the docs for handbook
<achandrashekar> but ill suggest that in ubuntu-doc
<achandrashekar> with the afore mentioned links above
<achandrashekar> I certainly appreciate all the help though...and the documentation is really what got me figured out.
<achandrashekar> Ill post progress of our infrastructure in days to come.
<achandrashekar> :)
<achandrashekar> kgoetz: a bit quiet in the channel..and I might have to try during the day.
<kgoetz> achandrashekar: be patient
 * kgoetz off home
<achandrashekar> no issues.
<achandrashekar> ;)
<RichEd> achandrashekar: i suggest you (1) mail ogra & cc sbalneav or (2) edit the wiki page yourself !
<RichEd> for option (1) i'll msg you the email addresses
<achandrashekar> great.
<RichEd> but option (2) is better ... if you've spotted an inconsistency from personal experience, you're the best one to explain to others :)
<achandrashekar> and Im considering a bit of write up and I can have it reviewed before publication.
<RichEd> achandrashekar: if you accurately describe what you experienced, in such a way that it would have helped you, then that's the best review
<achandrashekar> Id be happy to do that
<achandrashekar> it should take a day or so..but I will formulate all of my thoughts effectively
<ogra> ***** meeting reminder, edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 2min *****
<stgraber> right, I'll be there but only for the tech part
<stgraber> then I have to go to an edubuntu deployement :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> ***** meeting reminder, edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting starts now *****
<xivulon> ogra, stgraber please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57575/
<ogra_cmpc> xivulon, yeah, thats fine
<ogra_cmpc> as i said, i wont cry :)
<xivulon> ogra_cmpc: sorry for that, will try to make it up to you in the next release
<Nubae> is there a reason why some computers would get stuck during the pxe boot process after the ................ done.
<Nubae> and then continue after a minute or 2
<Nubae> ?
<ogra_cmpc> boot without quiet and see what they are doing :)
<ogra_cmpc> in the pxe config
<Nubae> hmmm yeah didnt think of that
<ogra_cmpc> i have seen delays with clocksource detection during kernl unpacking
<ogra_cmpc> check for that
<alumno10> hi all, I tried a coreduo as a client and youtube still see slow
<alumno10> the server is a amd 1,2ghz but now i was using just core duo client, so . whats the problem?
<LaserJock> I suppose we had the early meeting today?
<ogra_cmpc> yup
 * ogra_cmpc wonderws what he did to his classmat ... its unusual fast
<stgraber> :)
<LaserJock> ogra_cmpc: I uploaded 5 squeak packages to NEW last night
<LaserJock> I had to do quite a lot of work
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, saw that
<ogra_cmpc> many many thanks for that
 * ogra_cmpc hugs LaserJock 
<LaserJock> I even put in transitional packages and did a test upgrade
<LaserJock> it actually worked ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> wow
<ogra_cmpc> !
<ogra_cmpc> you see me impressed
<LaserJock> it'll close 10 bugs
<LaserJock> that was fun to put in the changelog ;-)
<LaserJock> anyway, hopefully the archive admins take it
<LaserJock> it's a messy set of packages
<LaserJock> and I *finally* got to send a "It's all fixed" email to gcompris-devel
<LaserJock> and went through their "test suite" on Hardy and everything's looking pretty good
<alumno10> hi all
<alumno10> is there a problem with intel gigabit integrated adapter and ubuntu?
<alumno10> wake up all
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, !
<johnny> initial patch for fixing sabayon
<johnny> or rather.. sabayon in xnest
<johnny> libxklavier patch
<alumno10> johnny, i just have to change chroot kernel by a newer one?
<alumno10> *have->can
<alumno10> english isn't my main language
<johnny> huh
<johnny> to a newer one ? sure?
<johnny> but why are you asking me?
<johnny> i don't really know how
<johnny> ogra, ogra_cmpc http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516318
<ubotu> Gnome bug 516318 in plugins "crash when run inside xnest (keyboard plugin)" [Normal,New]
<johnny> pawtch attached
 * ogra_cmpc hugs johnny 
<alumno10> somebody can watch fluidly youtube in clients?
<johnny> i'd say there are two real bugs that need to be solved for sabayon to be usable truly
<johnny> at least.. registered so far that is
<johnny> one, is allowing panel applets to be removed and added.. or modified
<johnny> the other is the mozilla bookmarks merge
<johnny> i'm going to be focusing on the panel applets one when i get more time
<ogra_cmpc> but both were not in former versions
<johnny> ?
<ogra_cmpc> and both are whishlist items
<johnny> they've been active bugs up til now
<ogra_cmpc> right
<johnny> they are not wishlist imo
<ogra_cmpc> but they are no regressions to what we had in former releases
<johnny> that is true
<ogra_cmpc> since both are features that didnt work yet
<johnny> but that doesn't satisfy me :)
<ogra_cmpc> right, but if the fix requires big changes they are unlikely to get past the release amangers
<ogra_cmpc> the firefox import sounds like a critical candidate here
<johnny> sure, but at least i will be providing a deb for seperate usage
<johnny> for folks who really need the new features
<ogra_cmpc> well, lets at least try to get them in
<ogra_cmpc> but its hard to convince the guys that its not a new feature but a bug :)
<johnny> as a non ubuntu dev, i only care that ubuntu users have the option to get the newer one, if they want the good stuff :)
<ogra_cmpc> as ubuntu dev i care that all our users benefit form a fix :)
<ogra_cmpc> so if its possible to get it in it should ...
<johnny> well sure
<johnny> cuz that will help uncover any more bugs :)
<johnny> many*
<johnny> i'm going to email scotty about the local apps thing
<johnny> i have a friend who wants help me hack it
<johnny> can you send me his email in a pm?
<ogra_cmpc> sbalneav@ltsp.org
<ogra_cmpc> no need for pm :)
<johnny> ok. thanks ogra
<ogra_cmpc> i'll start putting time into it as well right after release
<johnny> so, what is the best howto to use usptream ltsp for development on?
<johnny> been wondering if i should help dberkholz with ltsp in gentoo, as a way to get more of a feeling on how it ties together at a deeper level
<ogra_cmpc> well, the upstream code is the deepest level you can get to i guess
<ogra_cmpc> everuything deeper depends on the knowledge of your os
<ogra_cmpc> since ltsp5 is all about distro integration
<ogra_cmpc> so work on the distro you are most familiar with
<ogra_cmpc> that makes most sense
<johnny> dberkholz prolly doesn't have time to truly work on it, he just took over the PR position at gentoo it seems
<johnny> plus whatever he does for a day job :)
<ogra_cmpc> well, he started something recently ... with vagrant
<johnny> and maintaining most of the sci packages for gentoo
<johnny> yes, the hackfest
<ogra_cmpc> right
<johnny> i'll be finding more about that
<ogra_cmpc> that should ahve some outcome
<johnny> i plan on deploying 99% of ltsp installs on ubuntu
<ogra_cmpc> i think he submitted a bunch of code upiostream
<johnny> but, i have spent the most time actually using gentoo
<ogra_cmpc> i thinnk i saw a commit carrying his name
<ogra_cmpc> well, the actual final implementation of gentoo will very likely be massively different from ubuntus
<ogra_cmpc> the way you handle initramfs and netbooting, the way you handle the initscripts etc
<johnny> we'll see what we can do to keep it as much commonality as possible
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> i think the common stuff is already quite fine after debian, ubuntu and redhat went over it
<ogra_cmpc> i dont think you will find much stuff that would be disturbing
<johnny> hmm..so.. maybe i should have dev setup for both then..
<ogra_cmpc> the tricky bits are the core pieces i listed above
<supreme> hi all
<supreme> im alumnoXX
#edubuntu 2008-02-28
<LaserJock> join #ubuntu-desktop
<LaserJock> bah
<yyeago> I've got an edubuntu lab. What would be the best way to deploy all machines with exactly the same setup?
<sakhi> hi highvoltage RichEd
<RichEd> hi
<sakhi> anyone familiar with perl?
<sakhi> I busy learning it.
<sakhi> I'm busy creating user accounts but I don't want them to have a password, rather to automatically logon
<sakhi> using the username only
<kgoetz> not sure you can have an empty password
<stgraber> that should be a username option
<stgraber> though if you are using LTSP it may causes some problems
<stgraber> like SSH or LDM not accepting empty password
<sakhi> ahhh so if the script does the following egrep "^$username" /etc/passwd >/dev/null
<sakhi> that could cause problems on LTSP?
<sakhi> as I am running edubuntu
<stgraber> well, you should try this :
<stgraber> create a test account with useradd and setting the password to empty
<stgraber> edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config so it allows empty passwords
<stgraber> then try a login from a thin client
<stgraber> but I don't think ldm has any support for empty passwords
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: ^
<sakhi> stgraber: ok, I also want all the users to have the same interface when they logon i.e.Background
<sakhi> I know have to do something in /etc/skel ?
<ogra_cmpc> stgraber, hardy has support for ssh key based logins
<sakhi> so that presence can take place in all the users
<stgraber>  /etc/skel is what will be copied to /home/username so modifiying it will apply to all new users
<ogra_cmpc> but dont ask me how that works, i havent played with it yet
<stgraber> but they will still be able to change the settings afterwards
<stgraber> you may want to have a look at sabayon and the lockdown tool (I never used them but I think that's their goal to do such things)
<johnny> sadly they don't provide a way to edit the global gconf
 * johnny tries to decide of the extra expense of the dvi cable is worth it
<stgraber> johnny: I have a box full of them here (monitor have the DVI plug but those tell computers don't) :)
<johnny> well i am buying an adapter for other computers
<johnny> the project has dvi on it , but i don't know how much it really matters to it
<johnny> i can't figure out what model it is, because the mount obscures it all, and i can't find the key :)
<sakhi> thanks
<johnny> i can buy alot of svga cables
<johnny> for the price of 1 dvi
<johnny> 100ft vga is less than 35ft dvi
<stgraber> johnny: yes, DVI is expensive ... I should really think of selling those 50 DVI cables :)
<alesan> hi, anyone knows how can I draw a triangle in QCad, when I know all the dimensions of the sides?
<ScorpKing> is there a pxe boot image for ltsp on edubuntu? i get "tftpd[4990]: RRQ from 172.19.1.250 filename /lts/2.4*/pxelinux.0" "tftpd[4990]: sending NAK (1, File not found) to 172.19.1.250"
<ScorpKing> got it. :) nvm
<ScorpKing> now i get "this workstation isin't authorized to connect to server" on the clients
<ScorpKing> isn't*
<ScorpKing> nvm, problem solved here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/LTSPManagement
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, the patch is now in libxklavier cvs
<johnny> need to test it there, it got simplified
<ogra_cmpc> great i'll hunt down seb tomorrow so he includes it
<ScorpKing> how do i change the usplash theme for the thin clients?
<Armagon> Greetings.  I've got an old iMac G3 with a bad battery for the internal clock.  I've set up a shell on screen 2 and ldm on screen 7.  It will not start ldm properly until I set the time (it thinks it is 1904) in the shell.
<Armagon> I read somewhere that ubuntu runs ntpupdate in the startup process.  I installed ntp on my server, and I think I have properly configured things so the client can query it -- it works fine if I run "ntpupdate-debian" on the shell on the client.
<Armagon> Does anyone, perchance, know if ntpupdate is really called during the startup process?  It doesn't seem to be mentioned in dmesg, and there is no /var/log/daemon.log on the client (although I don't know if it'd be mentioned there in any case.)
<Armagon> Is there a way for me, in a shell script, to log something and have it show up in dmesg's output?
<johnny> i wouldn't show up in dmesg..
<johnny> it might show up in /var/log/messages tho
<johnny> not daemon
<Armagon> As root in the client shell, /var/log contains: Xorg.6.log Xorg.6.log.old fsck/ ldm.log news/
<Armagon> darn.
<Armagon> Hey, I can add a script and make it create a log file.  I would think it should have read/write access.
<Armagon> Ok, it didn't work.
<Armagon> I made a script called  /opt/ltsp/powerpc/etc/init.d/fixtime.sh
<Armagon> #!/bin/sh
<Armagon> (ntpdate-debian && date) > /var/log/fixtime.log
<Armagon> I chmoded it to 755 (as the other files in the directory are)
<Armagon> In /opt/ltsp/powerpc/etc/lts.conf, I added (previously): RCFILE_01=fixtime.sh
<Armagon> Now that I have rebooted the client, the time is still wrong, and no /var/log/fixtime.log exists.
<Armagon> I'm pretty sure my client is using NFS (and not NBD), so I didn't feel that need to run any post-processing steps; I just edited the file.
<Armagon> Did I follow the correct steps to make a custom script run?
<Armagon> It's been a half-hour since I posted my problem, but I got it to work!
<Armagon> instead of using RCFILE_01 = fixtime.sh, I needed RCFILE_01 = /etc/init.d/fixtime.sh
<Armagon> How can I allow users to log in to a different window manager, such as KDE?  (I installed edubuntu-desktop-kde on top of my edubuntu server, but that didn't add more options than just "default" for when a client logs in.)
 * ScorpKing wonders if there's any clever people in this channel..
<felipe__> Hello, could someone provide me the link for the edubuntu 7.10 dvd, from the edubuntu webpage I only found the hardy dvd.
<Armagon> http://www.edubuntu.org/Download ought to work for you.
<Armagon> oh dvd ...
<ScorpKing> weird.. it sais 7.10 dvd but only hardy is there. heh
<pygi> felipe__, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/7.10/release/edubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso
<pygi> here
<Armagon> Near the bottom of the page, where there are two links for DVDs, note that they say "current" on the end.
<Armagon> Take the "current" off, and follow the link.  You should be able to choose gusty
<pygi> Armagon, or just use my link xD
<Armagon> Just use the link pygi provided.
<ScorpKing> ah ok. now i see. ;)
<felipe__> thanks for the link
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<felipe__> Im on a 1Megabit internet connection and Im downloading the dvd at 6kB/s.....
<felipe__> sucks
#edubuntu 2008-02-29
<Nubae> is there a way I can switch off all messages about new cdroms being put into drive? (right now it comes up on every screen), I know this is due to a change to gvfs, but there must be a way to switch off notification completely
<ogra_cmpc> Nubae, you can make the cdpinger binary in the chroot unexecutable (and rebuild the image) but that switches off any cd handling)
<Nubae> even at pxe level?
<Nubae> because I boot from cdroms
<Nubae> if not, that's fine
<Nubae> and that doesnt affect the server's cdrom drive right?
<ogra_cmpc> no, only in the users sessions
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> that will still show up on all desktops and be accessible by everyone
<Nubae> ok, Ill do that
<ogra_cmpc> server and client media handling are two totally separate things
<Nubae> only the fat chroots need cdrom media anyway
<Nubae> so can handle it that way
<ogra_cmpc> well, the fat ones should handle it as local devices via hal
<Nubae> yeah i supposed, but never good to assume anything ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> and gnome-volume-manager otr whatever the desktop you have uses
<Nubae> ok, so cdpinger is where?
<ogra_cmpc> in usr/sbin/ in the chroot
<Nubae> I'm running hardy production now
<Nubae> last couple days without issues
<Nubae> except for the cd thing
<Nubae> i get it for the floppy too
<Nubae> floppypinger?
<ogra_cmpc> delayed mounter in the ldm rc.d scripts
<Nubae> any idea where?
<Nubae> right now my system places has everyone's cdrom and floppy locations :-) funny
<Nubae> found it: /usr/share/ldm/rc.d/S10-delayed-mounter
<Nubae> so delayed mounter only does floppies?
<ogra_cmpc> and usb devices that were plugged in before login
<Nubae> ok, so if I turn this off, then when a person puts ina  new stick
<Nubae> it will still show, right?
<ogra_cmpc> if your users use them like that they need to re-plug
<ogra_cmpc> after logging in
<Nubae> ok, so make sure plug in after logging in?
<ogra_cmpc> right
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: Have you filed the MIR ? :) (just a quick reminder)
<Nubae> ok, cool
<ogra_cmpc> oh man
<ogra_cmpc> *blush*
<ogra_cmpc> gimmie 10 min to finish lunch, i'll do it right now
<ogra_cmpc> stgraber, the build-deps are all in main, right ?
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: last I checked, yes
<ogra_cmpc> oki, working on the report
<Nubae> I've got a list of non-existen places under places -> removable devices, how can I get rid of that/refresh it?
<ogra_cmpc> stgraber, do you know the ica port from the top of your head ?
<stgraber> 5800 and 5900
<stgraber> for the default values, for LTSP it's 10000+last byte from IP and 11000+last byte from IP
<ogra_cmpc> 5800 and 900 are enough
<ogra_cmpc> why two ?
<ogra_cmpc> 5800 for master and 5900 for client ?
<stgraber> nope, one for VNC, the other for italc's internal protocol
<stgraber> 5800 is isd (iTalc daemon) and 5900 is ivs (VNC)
<stgraber> ivs is basically a slightly modified x11vnc
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<ogra_cmpc> ok
<ogra_cmpc> thanks
<ogra_cmpc> stgraber, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportItalc please take a quick look that i didnt tell any rubbish
<ogra_cmpc> (you know it better than me)
<TelnetManta> Any exciting news coming from Edubuntu in the near future?
<TelnetManta> Hi Ogra
<ogra_cmpc> TelnetManta, i think the cd reorganization is the biggest one ....
<ogra_cmpc> (and thats not actually *new* news :) )
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: looks good
<ogra_cmpc> oki
<TelnetManta> ogra_cmpc: Thanks, any new built in support for ldap/AD user authentication for those of use wanting to integrate into an existing network?
<ogra_cmpc> TelnetManta, that task was completely assigned to the server team at the beginning of the hardy cycle
<TelnetManta> Ah, I dont know of you remember me. I worked last year to get Edubuntu to work with Novell NDS Servers.
<TelnetManta> Was a pain :) and just wondered if any support was built in yet.
<ogra_cmpc> stgraber, bug #197034 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197034 in italc "main inclusion request for italc 1.0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197034
<ogra_cmpc> there we go
<ogra_cmpc> trhanks for nagging again ... i'm knee deep in classmate stuff and tend to forget other stuff atm
<ogra_cmpc> TelnetManta, #ubuntu-server might be your best bet
<TelnetManta> lol, not nagging you. I was just wondering. I dont talk alot in here but saw you on.
<TelnetManta> just wanted to say hi, really/
<ogra_cmpc> TelnetManta, no, that thanks was for stgraber and meant as a serious thank you :)
<TelnetManta> oh, ok. :)
<LaserJock> ogra: pitti rejected all my squeak packages :/
<ogra_cmpc> ugh, why that
<ogra_cmpc> and i was joking in -devel
<LaserJock> mostly licensing
<LaserJock> and he didn't like that the image packages are native
<ogra_cmpc> didnt you tell him iTs multiverse ?
<LaserJock> well, I thought so
<LaserJock> but he said there's some GPL violation
<LaserJock> and the actual license is unclear
<LaserJock> which I totally agree with
<LaserJock> but it's Multiverse, it's supposed to be messy ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> right
<LaserJock> I don't think I can do much better with these silly packages
<LaserJock> it's just a messy messy upstream
<ogra_cmpc> did the license change wrt our old packages ?
<LaserJock> I think it's much clearer in the new packages
<ogra_cmpc> the old one was approved by elmo
<LaserJock> but standards have greatly increased since Dapper/Breezy
<ogra_cmpc> with pro-vote of sabdfl back then
<LaserJock> I'll email pitti back with the best explanations I have
<ogra_cmpc> right
<LaserJock> but most of it is really out of my hands
<ogra_cmpc> and point out the history as well
<LaserJock> especially if we're trying to sync with the Debian guys
<ogra_cmpc> (the one in ubuntu i just listed)
<ogra_cmpc> would be a massive loss to keep the old ones
<LaserJock> indeed
<LaserJock> ogra_cmpc: is your nick registered, btw
<LaserJock> ?
<ogra_cmpc> erm, not ths one, no
<ogra_cmpc> sad news though, but the other stuff is more important
<LaserJock> unfortunately
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> my wife is gonna kill me if I don't graduate ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> moquist, RichEd and me will hold up the edu flag in prague ...
<LaserJock> I'll try to help as much as I can as always
<LaserJock> good :-)
<ogra_cmpc> next time again then :)
<LaserJock> yeah, I'd like to go again some time
<ogra_cmpc> prague is quite a loss though ....
<ogra_cmpc> a city i wouldnt want to miss
<LaserJock> yeah, 2 grad students from my department spent 6 months there doing research last year
<LaserJock> sounded like it was a real experience
<ogra_cmpc> its a beauty
<LaserJock> I'd like to see a German UDS
<ogra_cmpc> a city to fall in love with just beacuse of the looks
<LaserJock> stop, you're making me want to go ;-)
 * ogra_cmpc shuts up
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> maybe I can defend my PhD via Skype? :-)
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<LaserJock> alright, well I gotta run to a meeting
<LaserJock> I sent an email to clair/jorge/moquist saying I can't make it
<ogra_cmpc> ciao
<LaserJock> and I'll follow up with pitti about squeak :/
<ogra_cmpc> i'll nag pitti a bin
<ogra_cmpc> bit
<LaserJock> yeah, if you could that'd help
<LaserJock> I'll send an email explaining the details as best I can
<LaserJock> but some "backup" from you would help ;-)
<LaserJock> cya
<dIpEsH> d
#edubuntu 2008-03-01
<nblracer> hey
<HedgeMage> hi nblracer
<nblracer> i been on and odd off of this channel, for the past month
<nblracer> im looking for a way to do roming profiles
<nblracer> or better yet have a user auth with other computers on the network then sync files, that meet some requirements date range and size
<HedgeMage> not sure off the top of my head: the only lab I have running is all thin clients
<nblracer> this is small network, 5 computers some wired some wireless on a G network
<nblracer> thin will not work, :(
 * HedgeMage nods
<nblracer> i was thinking i could maybe write a bash script or even a small program to sync user data
<nblracer> but im some what new to linux, so...
<HedgeMage> I'm sure you could script something with rsync, just not sure of the particulars without a central file server for home dirs
<HedgeMage> (standalone machines sharing a file server are easy)
<nblracer> well it would look for the client with the newest user data to sync with, but
<nblracer> my problem/consern would be how to remotly auth?
<HedgeMage> not sure
<nblracer> like where are the keys stored, and what kind of hash is used
<nblracer> and would it be secure?
<nblracer> do you know where i can get more info or/and help?
<HedgeMage> the general #ubuntu chan maybe, it's not an edu-specific question
<nblracer> yea that channel is over populated imo
<HedgeMage> it happens to good channels that support popular projects
<HedgeMage> you get used to it
<HedgeMage> nblracer:  In a busy channel, it is customary to preface a comment with the name of the primary person/people you are speaking to, like this, so their clients will make those statements stand out.
<lobaman> hi there. i just need some advice. whats the best torrent client for edubuntu?
<LaserJock> what version of Edubuntu?
<lobaman> 7.10
<kgoetz> anyone here familiar with edubuntus bzr doco structure?
<lobaman> i have tried ktorrent. but is there any other which is better?
<LaserJock> kgoetz: I am
<LaserJock> kgoetz: what's up?
<LaserJock> lobaman: transmission and deluge are the popular ones
<LaserJock> lobaman: I don't know if either are in the the 7.10 repos
<LaserJock> but I'm sure you can find a .deb somewhere
<kgoetz> LaserJock: i have the checkout of edubuntu-hardy, and i'm wondering what dirs i need to take note of for proof reading. just edubuntu?
 * kgoetz notices [x,k]ubuntu stuff in there too
<LaserJock> kgoetz: umm, there shouldn't be
<LaserJock> kgoetz: where are you getting the branch?
<kgoetz> LaserJock: some months ago, but from   parent branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/edubuntu-hardy/
<kgoetz> when i run 'bzr status' theres lots of 'unknown' dirs (including the [k,x]ubuntu's.
<kgoetz> i'm using shared repository for my edu/k/ubuntu doc checkouts (incase thats relevent)
<lobaman> thanks LaserJock
<LaserJock> kgoetz: yeah, the k,x,ubuntu dirs are not actually in the branch
 * kgoetz checks if bzr has a 'kill all unknown files' option
<kgoetz> not that i can find.
<kgoetz> i just finished rm'ing all the dirs bzr didnt know about, and its much less scary :)
<LaserJock> kgoetz: yeah :-)
<LaserJock> kgoetz: are you planning on doing some doc work?
<kgoetz> LaserJock: i was thinking of helping with proofreading over the next few weeks (until string freeze)
<LaserJock> well, nobody has done anything for hardy so it'd be appreciated
<pygi> ah,always the handbook problem ...
<LaserJock> since we have a totally different installation method we for sure need to do fix that
<LaserJock> and of course s/gutsy/hardy/ stuff
<kgoetz> i'm time limited, but i'll try and help out... rather then just chat on irc *grin*
<kgoetz> should i open a bug about issues with the docs or try and write a patch? i'm looking at the "what is Linux" section atm.
<LaserJock> I think opening a bug and attaching a diff would be the easiest
<kgoetz> ok
<LaserJock> you can send them to me too if you want
<LaserJock> or edubuntu-devel or ubuntu-docs or ...
<LaserJock> :-)
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> i'm at at a mates place atm, but when i have time i'll try and work my way through the docs
<LaserJock> nixternal and I are the guys taking care of the bzr repo so as long as it gets to one of us it should work
 * kgoetz nod
<nixternal> oi
<kgoetz> hide!
<nixternal> hehe
<kgoetz> hey mate
<nixternal> howdy
<kgoetz> the edubuntu handbook looks quite long
<kgoetz> blokes, i notice the requirement is 'US english'. is "administrate" a word in US english?
 * kgoetz will go crazy if stuff like that is part of en_US
<kgoetz> i notice theres 'administer' and 'administrate' in the same paragraph, so i'll asume ..ate is wrong
<kgoetz> perhaps i should stop looking for errors. i just realise di have to fix them when i find them :p
<jvanrooyen> Hi all, how do I get my changed login theme to show on my terminals?
<jvanrooyen> I'm using Gutsy
<kgoetz> jvanrooyen: not sure i get your question
<jvanrooyen> kgoetz: the edubuntu login window theme? I changed that and its only showing on the server side
<jvanrooyen> kgoetz: when I boot up a client it shows the edubuntu login theme instead of the one I installed?
<jvanrooyen> kgoetz: did you get my last msg?
<kgoetz> jvanrooyen: yeah, sorry, i'm watching a film
<kgoetz> i'm not sure how the clients theming works
<jvanrooyen> oh k, because it works fone on the serve side, just struggling with the clients
<sakhi> kbye
<edistar> will the new edubuntu be released in 8.04 too?
<johnny> there may not be an edubuntu 8.04
<johnny> it will be ubuntu + educational addons or something
<johnny> i'm not sure of the mechanics of it tho
<nblracer> why?
<johnny> because it doesnt need its' own name
<johnny> because all it is is ubuntu + some apps and icons/backgrounds and such
<johnny> that way it is easier to have the base desktop be whatever you like
<johnny> and just install the extra packages
<johnny> like xfce,kde, or gnome
<edistar> johnny: it would make the project seem smaller
<edistar> and all the LTSP bit?
<johnny> will be able to be done via ubuntu install i think
<edistar> ok
<johnny> for every desktop cd i think
<johnny> i'm using ltsp on regular ubuntu right now
<edistar> johnny: ah.. easy to set up?
<johnny> yes
<johnny> just apt-get install
<johnny> and a tiny bit of tweaking for network setup
<johnny> most people are already using dhcp servers, so tweaking is definitey necessary in 99% of cases
<edistar> johnny: ok
<edistar> johnny: ssh tunneling default?
<johnny> yes
<edistar> cool
<johnny> hardy is coming out soon, it will have many many fixes for ltsp
<johnny> and stability :)
<edistar> brilliant :)
<edistar> we are using edubuntu at school
<edistar> I set it up
<edistar> but it's slow
<johnny> turn off ssh compression :)
<johnny> err ssh tunneling..
<edistar> johnny: I don't know why it's slow..
<johnny> could be hardware related
<johnny> or app related
<johnny> hardy will also include firefox 3 which should help
<edistar> johnny: yeah, I haven't profiled yet
<johnny> i deployed that recently
<johnny> much nicer
<edistar> nice
<johnny> hopefully the OOo folks will continue their work too
#edubuntu 2008-03-02
<oiboy> anyone here
<vi390> hi there. I have activated XDMCP by Accident, and want to deactivate it by Commandline, any ideas
<vi390> Or how can I just Login localy , to change the Option again
<vi390> I can not login Local until this XDMCP is activated. It simply not works with ubuntu.local
<vi390> its just displaying the Local System to login, but clicking on it would not work
<vi390> Is there maybe a keycombination to force Local Login or maybe another backdoor to oogin local
<vi390> I really need help with that
<achandrashekar> Hey all. I have some questions about managing setting up accounts in ldap, and then having appropriate rights. I need to setup teachers such that when they login, they have access to the terminal client manager, but not students. As well, I think it was said already, but the feature for "lockdown" that exists in the administrative section on a user desktops "should not"  work for regular students right??
<achandrashekar> next question is that if i have things load balanced...and i want to use the terminal client manager, i have the clients across two systems...so does that mean I need to log into both servers to see what my users are doing?
<johnny> no.. they won't be able to do anything under administration without the password
<achandrashekar> johnny: okay...in ldap..I created a user for myself and put that user in teachers group. The user doesnt have access to the terminal manager, but does to the 'shield' looking lock down tool. It doesnt prompt the user for a password
<achandrashekar> johnny: I havent created a student user..but Id think the same behavior is there.
<johnny> achandrashekar, i'm not sure how this all works, i'm still learning it myself, the user may be able to lock themselves down even more
<johnny> the problem would only occur if they could unlock themselves down
<johnny> which i can't verify atm
<johnny> haven't had time to work on it lately
<achandrashekar> johnny: btw..have you figured out how to lock their desktop background screen?
<achandrashekar> johnny: so they cant change it?
<johnny> not yet.. i can't afford to spend time on it right now
<johnny> afford as in money
<johnny> you can always cron gconftool to change it back every night temporarily tho
<johnny> oh. he left
#edubuntu 2009-02-23
<morgs> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I haven't scheduled any meeting yet
<LaserJock> we should do that
<LaserJock> I'd kindly like to get a different day/time
<LaserJock> *kinda
<highvoltage> LaserJock: name a time and channel and I'll be there
<highvoltage> LaserJock: do you think we should try one over the weekend? or is that too radical?
<LaserJock> I don't know
<LaserJock> RichEd: you still up?
<Mip5> Hey Gang - I have edubuntu 8.04 installed and / is on raid1 /dev/md0. I marked a disk as failed and removed, and shutdown the system. Now on power back up, I get a message that /dev/md0 is missing
<Mip5> I'm currently in a BusyBox.
<LaserJock> Mip5: you might want to ask #ubuntu
<LaserJock> or perhaps even #ubuntu-server
<Mip5> okay - thanks I'll try there too.
#edubuntu 2009-02-24
<LaserJock> sbalneav: hi
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Hey!!!
<sbalneav> How's it going?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: going alright
<LaserJock> sbalneav: how are you?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I heard from #ltsp that you were neck deep in work
<sbalneav> yeah
<sbalneav> Still working on and off on the sabayon though
<LaserJock> yeah? awesome
<LaserJock> I've been tackling moodle
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you get anything usable out of sabayon yet?
<sbalneav> Well, I think you nailed it right on the head.  They've taken short cuts by assuming certain "seed" values for panels, apps, etc.
<sbalneav> So, what I've been doing, in between getting a recalcitrant accounting system up and going...
<sbalneav> is figuring out the "best" way to generalize how to search the panel gconf namespace.
<sbalneav> This is the first night I've had a break for two weeks :)
<sbalneav> how are you making out?
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> crazy times
<LaserJock> last week my wife was gone and I had to speak at a funeral
<LaserJock> Feature Freeze hit and there's still quite a bit to do in Edubuntu land
<sbalneav> But we've still got time for bugs?
<sbalneav> I was hoping to take Friday off to spend on it.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> and we've got some room to play with for important stuff
<LaserJock> like moodle I'm trying to get for Alpha 5 on Thursday
<LaserJock> we've got lots and lots of bugs we can look at
<LaserJock> then the usual doc/artwork sprint
<sbalneav> ok
<jsgotangco> hey kids
<sbalneav> Good, I'll book off firday then
<jsgotangco> heh
<sbalneav> Hey! How's it going?
<LaserJock> RichEd has been a bit MIA so I've been trying to make sure the stuff he was going to push is covered
<LaserJock> brb
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: busy is good
<LaserJock> ok, back
<LaserJock> sbalneav: so this Friday you're gonna work on bugs?
<land> where am i?
<pem725> anyone know how to get 1440x900 resolution with the intel 945G chipset?
<pem725> specifically, do I use the 915resolution program via an xterm or via a local root term Ctl+Alt+F1?
<pem725> well I will give it a shot both ways...
<LaserJock> Lns: I've got a question for you
<LaserJock> I've been thinking about these silly Universe metapackages again
<LaserJock> for tertiary and even perhaps for secondary education we'll likely want to split out subjects
<LaserJock> so you could have like ubuntu-edu-tertiary-extras-physics or something
<LaserJock> which seems extrordinarily long
<Lns> LaserJock: hrm
<Lns> LaserJock: Is there a possibility that some of these apps would bleed over into other situations where it wouldn't be so strictly tied to, say, "tertiary" ?
<Lns> We don't want to get too specific imho, otherwise people wont' install and use apps even if it could be of use
<Lns> you know what i mean?
<LaserJock> Lns: secondary and tertiary will often overlap
<Lns> ok
<Lns> should we consider putting them together?
<LaserJock> well, the point was that a secondary teacher is looking for secondary
<LaserJock> and they are going to be slightly different
<LaserJock> basically, metapackages suck for this kind of control
<Lns> LaserJock: hrm
<Lns> it seems as though maybe we're taking too much decision away from the individual school as to which apps they will have
<Lns> is there any other way to have a collection of apps without mandating that certain ones belong in a certain metapackage and not another as well? Or can you do that?
<LaserJock> well, it's not about taking decision away
<LaserJock> it's more about how to get apps to people
<Lns> LaserJock: right
<LaserJock> especially in secondar and tertiary there are hundreds and hundreds of apps
<LaserJock> so the goal would be to have a set of "install this and you should be pretty set"
<LaserJock> packages can belong to any number of metapackages
<Lns> LaserJock: oh ok cool
<Lns> so that makes it much more flexible
<LaserJock> yeah
<Lns> hmmmm
<LaserJock> the problem is if you select the metapackage you get everything in that metapackage
<LaserJock> when you get to secondary and tertiary education that's a whole lot of stuff that you may or may not need
<Lns> yeah
<Lns> i think splitting the subjects would be a good thing(tm)
<LaserJock> however, that's a lot of maintanence and packages for people to look at
<Lns> LaserJock: on the other hand, maybe people (teachers?) who specialize in certain subjects would be better taking care of their subject's metapkgs
<Lns> and then maybe a few people that overlook the groups overall
<LaserJock> well, that would help but it's still an issue
<Lns> sure but it'd be an issue either way wouldn't it?
<LaserJock> if we even have 5 subjects that puts the number of Edubuntu metapackages at 22
<Lns> oh
<LaserJock> most distros do *maybe* 5
<Lns> sounds like we're going about this the wrong way
<LaserJock> well, that's what I'm wondering
<Lns> especially if educational types aren't familiar with stuff like this...i'm almost thinking some web-based app description/howto install them thingie
<Lns> i keep wanting to say we should make videos on how to do these kinds of things and put them up on YT or something
<LaserJock> yeah, but you don't want to have that for like 20-30 packages
<Lns> It's such a good resource and it makes HOWTOs very easy to show with screencasts, etc
<Lns> no, not each one
<Lns> a single/few videos on how to do things in general like installing the edubuntu apps
<Lns> and maybe quick vids on how to use each one
<Lns> it would be a lot of work initially but once you get it out there it's really just there for good
<LaserJock> right, but *how* do you install the edubuntu apps is the problem
<Lns> well, i'd think a simple howto/vid/whatever on add/remove would be sufficient, wouldn't you? It doesn't get a whole lot easier than that
<Lns> even if we did away with metapackages
<Lns> of course that's an extreme
<LaserJock> ok, but like I said, there are hundreds of apps
<LaserJock> are we expecting teachers to pick through them all to figure out what they need?
<Lns> i think we need to talk to some educational types about what they think would be most sane way to chunk them together
<Lns> LaserJock: I have a feeling that a lot of teachers would want to pick single apps that they had heard about, and not see a bunch of others install and clutter up their systems..
<Lns> i'm sure that's not universal, but still
<Lns> of course you can do that i'm sure
<LaserJock> well, they don't want clutter, for sure
<Lns> without metapkgs
<Lns> we just need to establish the hierarchy
<LaserJock> but if you're teaching chemistry I'm sure you want to be able to say "I want secondary Chemistry apps, go!"
<LaserJock> not "ok, I guess I need to find a periodic table, hmm there are 3 of those. Now I need a 2D editor, gosh there are 5 of those. ..."
<Lns> yeah
<Lns> well
<LaserJock> that's sort of the issue I'd like to be able to solve
<LaserJock> but without creating a large headache for ourselves
<Lns> i think the most logical way to do it would be to separate firstly by grade (primary/secondary/etc)
<LaserJock> so we're doing that for Jaunty
<Lns> of course that's just how schools are here in cali/US mostly. Not many K-12 schools
<LaserJock> preschool, primary, secondary, tertiary
<Lns> ok
<Lns> and THEN by subject probably
<LaserJock> that's where it gets tricky
<Lns> ubuntuedu-primary-mathematics
<LaserJock> right, but we've got Main/Universe split in there
<LaserJock> so we end up with ubuntu-edu-primary-extras-mathematics
<Lns> wow..yeah i see the predicement
<LaserJock> Main/Universe split will eventually go away
<Lns> when?
<LaserJock> don't know yet
<LaserJock> next release or two
<LaserJock> but I think the concept of -extras is a good one
<highvoltage> hmm
<LaserJock> there's a lot of educational software out there
<LaserJock> but I doubt we're going to get the kind of developer community that can really support it all
<LaserJock> so it makes sense to have a "we can't support this fully but we think it's useful for you and want to make it easy to get"
<LaserJock> or should I just ditch the Universe stuff for Jaunty?
<LaserJock> I've got a seed branch ready to go
<LaserJock> but still don't have package lists to put in them
<LaserJock> nor has anybody reviewed the ubuntu-edu-* ones in Main
<highvoltage> that's the kind of thing that is nice to workshop face to face
<Lns> obviously we should make sure the Main apps are completely bulletproof and easy to install/use/etc
<Lns> first
<Lns> since they'll get the most exposure
<LaserJock> well, yeah, that'd be nice
<LaserJock> but there's an element of timing
<LaserJock> for a new package I need to really hurry since we're already past Feature Freeze
<LaserJock> finalizing the package lists has until around Beta
<LaserJock> but we've also got docs and artwork to take care of
<LaserJock> moodle and sabayon are still unusable
<LaserJock> I'm trying to get it so you can install Edubuntu via the DVD but that's having some problems
<LaserJock> and I'm  just about out of steam
<Lns> Well  we don't want to have stuff in there that we've only tested a bit.. maybe it'd be better to push for a later date for some of this stuff
<LaserJock> right now not much of anything has been tested on Jaunty
 * Lns doesn't like that symlinks can't become immutable :(
<Approximated> Hello
<Approximated> Is there anybody who can help me?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Approximated> I have installet ISO LINUX
<Approximated> but when starts Linux it require username and password
<Approximated> which is the username and password
<Approximated> Linux for Macedonia
<Approximated> Edubuntu Haier
<Lns> Approximated: didn't you set up a user acct. during install?
<Approximated> Now
<Approximated> I didn't set it
<Approximated> No*
<Approximated> I didn't see any field for username and password
<dewmon689> hi
<Lns> hi dewmon689
<dewmon689> lns, do you use edubuntu alot?
<Lns> dewmon689: what aspect of edubuntu?
<dewmon689> well I'm looking for people who use it as a school soloution, specificly ltsp
<Lns> dewmon689: edubuntu != ltsp anymore, LTSP is integrated with the core OS
<Lns> Edubuntu is now a collection of educational applications, themes, artwork, etc
<dewmon689> where do you think I could best recieve support fot the ltsp side of it?  the ubuntu channle is overflowing with people
<Lns> dewmon689: #ltsp
<dewmon689> thank you
<dewmon689> damn, no one is saying anything in there
<alkisg> dewmon689: just ask your question, if people can help you, they probably will...
#edubuntu 2009-02-25
<badserii> Hi! I have a question: what are minimal hardware resources to run Edubuntu stand-alone? I'm interested in CPU and RAM. Thank you!
<Nubae> I'd say 256mb ram and 600mhz cpu for Intrepid+
<badserii> Nubae: Thanks!
<highvoltage> that's like very minimum too
<highvoltage> don't expct to run openoffice and firefox with multiple flash pages at the same time :)
<mistrynitesh> hello all, where do i link to bit-torrent file of latest edubuntu release?
<Lns> http://ostatic.com/blog/linux-learning-and-little-kids
<LaserJock> Lns: interesting, I wondering if the classmates really have Edubuntu on them or not
<Lns> Anyone have any experience with installing/configuring a multi-user, "secure" wiki?
<Lns> as in, users/groups have access to certain pages only
<Lns> I'm trying to get something together that easily allows my techs and I to add information, and our clients to see THEIR info, but not other clients'.
<Lns> Also, it must have a good file repository facility
<LaserJock> would moin or mediawiki work?
<alkisg> I think also a forum might fit your needs! :)
<Lns> LaserJock: I've installed mediawiki, but it seems to not really incorporate easy user level access, etc
<LaserJock> it's not horrible, but not easy no
<Lns> alkisg: no, i need something that I can edit dynamically and have a "dashboard" of sorts for each client
<LaserJock> you get to play around with PHP
<LaserJock> moin at least is python
<Lns> ianap :(
<LaserJock> that hasn't stopped me much
<alkisg> Lns, you can do both of them in a forum, the only thing you can't do is have history of edits...
<alkisg> From my experience, it's easier for non-techs to handle...
<Lns> alkisg: you're talking about a message forum?
<alkisg> Yes, with some modules for attachments/file management
<LaserJock> Lns: it might depend some on what you're really wanting to do with it
<Lns> alkisg: i don't really see that as the best solution.. i need something that is easily searched for information, i.e. system passwords, info on the network, etc
<Lns> having things like that in a message just doesn't seem like the best fit to me
<alkisg> ...and wikis have better search facilities than forums?
<Lns> imho wikis have a better overall layout for what i'm after
<alkisg> I don't know about wikis so much, but I've worked enough with SMF, and I think it can do all the things you say... well, you know your needs best! :)
<Lns> smf?
<Lns> ah nm
<Lns> alkisg: hmm, calendar support is nice...does it integrate with existing ical/webdav?
<alkisg> Ah, don't know about that, we don't use a calendar!
<Lns> i just implemented sunbird and webdav for shared calendars..as long as nobody uses outlook, it's a pretty slick solution!
<Lns> how do you all manage passwords/confidential information while still keeping it easily available wherever you are?
<LaserJock> Lns: I've used a wiki in the past
<LaserJock> Lns: right now I just take my laptop with me wherever I am
<Lns> LaserJock: what made you stop using a wiki?
<LaserJock> maintaining it
<LaserJock> I don't use it enough for personal use to really justify it
#edubuntu 2009-02-26
<nothingman_> anyone here have experience with using an airport-attached USB disk for the /home partition?
<LaserJock> ogra: I just closed 8 moodle bugs ;-)
<ogra> wohoo
<LaserJock> thanks to moquist and the Debian moodle maintainers
<LaserJock> that makes 24 CVEs fixed, 20 Debian bugs, and 8 Ubuntu bugs in one upload
<LaserJock> *and* I made my milestone
<ogra> yay
<LaserJock> morning all
<vorian> morning LaserJock
<highvoltage> morning LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi vorian and highvoltage
<LaserJock> I just tested the Alpha 5 .iso
<LaserJock> vorian: I don't suppose you have a spare Jaunty install somewhere you could test with?
<vorian> LaserJock: install alpha 5?
<vorian> sure
<LaserJock> vorian: I'd like a test of edubuntu-desktop-kde on alpha5
<vorian> ok
<vorian> I can to that
<LaserJock> I don't have a kubuntu VM up so if you've already got one I'd appreciate it
<vorian> LaserJock: i'll do it after the MC meeting
<LaserJock> vorian: awesome, thanks
<LaserJock> sweet, mvo made the Add/Remove changes for the app bundle spec
<vorian> LaserJock: edubuntu-desktop-kde4 is HUGE!
<vorian> i've been downloading/installing for about 35 minutes now
<LaserJock> vorian: you didn't use the CD?
<LaserJock> vorian: also, are you 32 or 64bit?
<vorian> i'm on 32 for my virtual machine
<LaserJock> k
<vorian> LaserJock: no, i used ..install edubuntu-desktop-kde
<vorian> i didn't see an iso
<LaserJock> vorian: oh, well, I guess that'll work to
 * vorian looks again
<LaserJock> vorian: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/cdimage/edubuntu/daily/current/
<vorian> ahh, i went to qa.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> ah, well you can do that too
<LaserJock> but you gotta go to Edubuntu
<LaserJock> vorian: get it installed?
<vorian> yes, just playing around with it now
<vorian> everything looks good
<vorian> no obvious bugs so far
<LaserJock> awesome
<LaserJock> I supposed it brought in quite a bit of Gnome stuff?
<vorian> yep
#edubuntu 2009-02-27
<nixternal> at UDS I thought I heard that Edubuntu was going back to being Edubuntu the OS, so there were going to be 2 images. 1 being Edubuntu and the other being the Ubuntu Education addon...is this still true? what does the 9.04 release look like? ogra? I am updating the book chapter for 9.04 :)
<nixternal> ogra: never mind that if you don't want to answer...seems Jordan setup a meeting for tomorrow so I shall attend and get my info that way :)
<Nubae> hmmm... so how does one edit the network configuration under Jaunty... settings are greyed out by default
<Nubae> ah... policy manager...
<sbalneav> Morning all
<LaserJock> sorry everybody!
<LaserJock> anybody here?
<LaserJock> RichEd, highvoltage:, sbalneav: ping
<highvoltage> pong
<highvoltage> evenin' La	
<LaserJock> highvoltage: are we having the meeting?
<highvoltage> evenin' LaserJock
<LaserJock> was I too late?
<LaserJock> damn traffic :(
<highvoltage> only about 7 minutes
<highvoltage> no nothing has happened yet
<highvoltage> seems like it's only us so far
<LaserJock> :(
<highvoltage> LaserJock: have you seen the bug report about how edubuntu should be a standalone CD?
<highvoltage> it's weird how quick people are to complain but they don't want to contribute
<LaserJock> I did see it
<LaserJock> it was a good report though
<LaserJock> I at least understood what the guy was saying :-)
<sbalneav> Hello
<highvoltage> hello scottie
<sbalneav> Which bug was this?
<highvoltage> Bug 335455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335455 in edubuntu-meta "No point in Edubuntu without it being a distribution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335455
<highvoltage> LaserJock: want to talk now or get settled a bit more?
<LaserJock> well, I'd like to see RichEd
<LaserJock> or ogra
<LaserJock> so we have some EC action
<Ahmuck-Jr> in truth there is truth in what he's saying
<Ahmuck-Jr> a light weight edubuntu light that booted live would be a good thing
<LaserJock> there's totally truth in what he's saying
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'd be more interested in why GB is so hostile to anything but windows
<LaserJock> the problem is that he assumes we don't know that :-)
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you up for a little chat in #ubuntu-meeting
<LaserJock> ?
<LaserJock> we can at least go over where we're at, some status updates
<LaserJock> and perhaps if we get ogra or RichEd do some EC work
<sbalneav> Sure
<nixternal> since I have everyone's attention :)  what is the status of the Edubuntu CDs? add-ons still or is there going to be an OS release as well? Edubuntu or Ubuntu Education Edition? I heard a few things at UDS and just wanted to clarify..I am updating the chapter in the book
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> Edubuntu is producing the Ubuntu Education CD
<LaserJock> no "Edition"
<nixternal> still an add-on though?
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<LaserJock> no way we can do anything much with that
<nixternal> groovy, thanks :)
 * nixternal notes to add the desktop-kde bit as well
<LaserJock> nixternal: is this for Jaunty?
<nixternal> yes
<LaserJock> we might also get the ability to install Edubuntu from the Ubuntu DVD
<LaserJock> I had cjwatson take out the preseeding on the text-based installer
<LaserJock> so tasksell pops up
<nixternal> nice...do you know if that is going to stick for jaunty yet?
<LaserJock> so if you want to get all the edu stuff in one shot you can go that route
<LaserJock> no, I don't know for sure
<LaserJock> it's got a little bug in it right now
<nixternal> gotcha
<LaserJock> if that's fixed it should be a go
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Jr: you weren't in the meeting?
<ogra> LaserJock, hey
<ogra> i was out, just returned
<LaserJock> ogra: ah
<ogra> i would actually appreciate if someone could take over my EC duties so the EC is actually able to mke decisions
<ogra> (mine and RichEds)
<LaserJock> yeah, I'd like that for myself too ;-)
<LaserJock> no more decisions
<LaserJock> :p
<ogra> its pretty pointless to have an EC that doesnt make any decision
<LaserJock> agreed
<ogra> there are a lot of user application
<ogra> s
<LaserJock> do you know if RichEd for sure is needing replacement
<LaserJock> I've seen him in the channel over the last couple days but haven't gotten him to respond
<ogra> no idea how much edubuntu work he will do in the future
<LaserJock> ok, well, how about I send out an email to edubuntu-devel saying that we need to reform the EC so anybody who wants to resign should
<LaserJock> and anybody who wants to be nominated to do so
<ogra> sounds ok
<ogra> i'd just like to give my position to someone trustworthy how actually can take the time to do some EC work
<LaserJock> I'd really like to see sbalneav be in the EC
<LaserJock> *hint*
<ogra> but effectively there probably should be nominations and elections
<ogra> yeah, i'D love to see him replacing myself ;)
<ogra> but that will tear out developer time from ltsp .... :)
<ogra> not sure thats a god thing
<ogra> *good
<LaserJock> well, if we can work on our developer community
 * ogra wonders if sbalneav realizes we talk about him ... he's so busy in #ltsp :)
<LaserJock> so that we have a good 5-10 regular contributors it wouldn't take so much time on the "core" group
<ogra> yeah
<LaserJock> as long as it's just 1 or 2 people doing everything it's always gonna be rough
<ogra> we should switch some adverts that pop up in #ubuntu-motu on a regular base :)
<LaserJock> especially if they have a real life
<LaserJock> yeah
<ogra> an ad-bot :P
<LaserJock> well, that was part of why I'd like to do some Universe metapackages
<LaserJock> so that there's a place to get some new contributors going
<ogra> yeah
<LaserJock> if I can get this darn PhD done and find a 9-5 job I'll have more time for teaching contributors :-)
#edubuntu 2009-02-28
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you still up?
<freedomyug> can anyone help me fixing this ltsp issue on ubuntu interpid (8.10) , i am looking at the frozen screen since last one day and need to fix it asap on this remote site
<itstegg> hi
<itstegg> is there an edubuntu iso for powerpc ?
<itstegg> i found it, sorry.  it's for 8.04.
<Ahmuck-Sr> hi all
<Ahmuck-Sr> i found my problem with pdf/printing/screen flashing
<Ahmuck-Sr> it happens when hplip activates
<Ahmuck-Sr> also, when ever somebody prints something it comes across all screens
<Ahmuck-Sr> and the hplip is in the taskbar an it's causing all of the clients instalbility problems
<Ahmuck-Sr> oops, made a ubuntu reporting error
<LaserJock> afternoon all
<stgraber> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> I've got an interview on Edubuntu for http://freelinuxhelpline.net/ in ~ 2hrs
<stgraber> cool !!
<Ahmuck-Jr> i missed the last meeting ?
#edubuntu 2009-03-01
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Jr: yeah
<Ahmuck-Jr> shucks
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Jr: I'm going to send out an email that does a better job of explaining what I was saying in the meeting anyway
<LaserJock> Ahmuck-Jr: it was just highvoltage, sbalneav and myself, you didn't miss a ton :-)
<Ahmuck-Jr> iirc, i was out that day
<stgraber> oops, looks like I missed a meeting ... /me should really put all these in the company calendar
<stgraber> my ability to switch through all my IRC channels all the time is greatly reduced during work hours ...
<Ahmuck-Jr> seen my bug i filed?
<Ahmuck-Jr> http://www.yanaklimava.com/Portfolio/1_virtuo/virtuo_main.html
<nothingman> stgraber, your site on ltsp clusters is impressive
<stgraber> nothingman: thanks
<nothingman> have you put it to much practice?
<nothingman> I would love to turn my term-server into a cluster for my students
<stgraber> I work at RevolutionLinux where we have several customers running on ltsp-cluster
<stgraber> with some relatively big networks made of over 3000 thin clients used by up to 40000 users, some of them having both thin clients for on-site access and NX access to the same servers from home
<nothingman> very cool
<nothingman> have you been able to use it for other purposes?  rendering, for instance?
<stgraber> no, ltsp-cluster is about load-balancing the clients not the CPU time so it won't be useful for cases where you have a single process you want to be spread across the cluster
<stgraber> basically when you login, it'll ask for an application server, this one will be returned based on the current load on the application servers and all your session will then be on that server
<aminus> hi is anyone available here
<aminus> hi is anyone here that can help me with server requirements
#edubuntu 2010-03-01
<chonkas> hi i cant get the programs i need to either install or run properly
<alkisg> Which programs? What do you mean?
<chonkas> well i have cs4 adobe master pack and i cant seem to run dvd's
<chonkas> i cant seem to install adobe
<alkisg> Does that program have a linux version/
<alkisg> ?
<AndyGraybeal> okay, i need some help -- i am trying to install a scanner on a client, and maybe eventually share it with everyone.  i'm following these instructions: http://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg35849.html  although i'm very confused.  i have installed inetd and sane-utils as sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get... i get the testing xterm to run locally.. hurray.  i'm very confused when it comes to editing the
<sbalneav> So, can someone explain what all this "Opportunistic development" hooha is?
<mhall119|work> sbalneav: basically is about being able to quickly write a program that fulfills a need
<mhall119|work> something small enough that you don't need to form a large, multi-developer project to get it off the ground
<mhall119|work> but big enough that you can't do it in a few lines of Perl
<mhall119|work> giving you the 'opportunity' to scratch your own itch quickly and easily
<JZA> hi everyone
<mhall119|work> highvoltage: nixternal: JZA is part of the OOo4Kids project, and would like to start the process of getting OOo4kids into universe
<highvoltage> hi JZA!
<JZA> highvoltage: nice to meet you
<mhall119|work> they already have .deb packages
<highvoltage> they'll need feature freeze exceptions, but they can still make it in of course
<JZA> highvoltage: we have this site for most of our download builds http://download.ooo4kids.org/
<mhall119|work> highvoltage: that would be awesome of they can make it into Lucid, otherwise Lucid+1 would  be good too
<mhall119|work> I have to go back to work (out at lunch right now), but I'll be back around in a little while
<sbalneav> JZA: Greetings, and welcome to our merry band of misfits.
<highvoltage> ok see you later mhall119|work
<highvoltage> heh.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: couldn't have sed it better myself
<JZA> sbalneav: thanks
<JZA> highvoltage: is there anything that you need from us?
<JZA> highvoltage: so far we support english, spanish, french dutch, german, italian, japanese and portuguese locales.
<highvoltage> JZA: what mhall119|work has been working on, and what would be very nice is to have qimo in the ubuntu repositories so that Ubuntu users couldd just install qimo from their ubuntu systems if they wanted to
<mhall119|work> highvoltage: Qimo isn't using OOo4Kids this cycle
<mhall119|work> I just wanted to help them get into Universe ;)
<highvoltage> JZA: I've seen screenshots of OOo4kids before, but never installed it
<highvoltage> JZA: do you have to ship an entire openoffice distribution, or is it a plugin to openoffice?
<JZA> highvoltage: is a different product
<mhall119|work> okay, really going back to work now...
<mhall119|work> bbl
<JZA> mhall119|work: thanks for everything
<mhall119|work> np
<highvoltage> JZA: it would be a nice addition to Edubuntu I think! I've had a bit of a long day so I might not make the most of sense at the moment, it would be great if you could ping me again tomorrow though
<highvoltage> JZA: we'll be very happy to have you as part of the community here, we also have team meeetings every Wednesday at 19:00 UTC on #ubuntu-meeting, you're welcome to join that as well
<JZA> highvoltage: I'll try to ping you tomorrow
<JZA> highvoltage: where are you located? just to know when is the best time to catch up with you.
<highvoltage> JZA: South Africa, same timezone as Germany/Spain/etc basically
<highvoltage> JZA: although I tend to stay up a bit later since I work for a Canadian company
<highvoltage> today is just different because I had to be up early this morning for a test :)
<JZA> highvoltage: I see, I am in CST (-05:00) but would surely ping you
<highvoltage> JZA: excellent
<JZA> bye now
<Ahmuck-Sr> hi.  did the specs for the artwork ever get worked out?
<reynolds> Is there anyone around who can help me with video issues on my clients
#edubuntu 2010-03-02
<neil_d> where is the config file for the dhcpd server for the ltsp clients?
<alkisg> /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<neil_d> ah found it... don't worry.
<JuanMarquez> buenas
<JuanMarquez> alguien habla español?
<JuanMarquez> i need build image ltsp client kernel 386 NOT generic, tell me more?
<sbalneav> JuanMarquez: Not sure what you mean
<sbalneav> You can build your image with ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<sbalneav> Morning all
<ogra> sbalneav, he wants a 486 compatible kernel, we discussed it in #ltsp
<alkisg> Wow, is a 486 capable of booting (assuming it has the correct kernel)? I don't think I've seen a 486 with 64MB RAM yet :)
<ogra> there are some x86 chips that only support the 486 instructions
<ogra> early VIAs etc
<ogra> and i think the very early geodes too
<sbalneav> right.
<JuanMarquez> i need in mi client LTSP Karmic linux-image-2.6.31-14-386 (not linux.image-2.6.31-14-generic), how to????
<nubae> JuanMarquez: check the documentation, its in there...
<nubae> !doc
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<nubae> or better check !doc in #ltsp
<JuanMarquez> nubae, thks, the doc not help me
<nubae> JuanMarquez: check the #ltsp channel and type !doc there
<JuanMarquez> ok
<nubae> the ubuntu docs are outdated
<sbalneav> JuanMarquez: if there's no specific i386-instructions-only kernel available from Ubuntu directly, then I'd expect you'll have to compile your own kernel package...
<sbalneav> JuanMarquez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<sbalneav> That should tell you how to rebuild a kernel package with whatever options you want.
<JuanMarquez> sbalneav, thks
<sbalneav> Once you have a compiled kernel .deb, you can then install it in the chroot manually
<sbalneav> and after that, ltsp-update-kernels should install the custom kernel in the tftp area.
<JuanMarquez> edubuntu pack can be install Xubuntu?
<alkisg> JuanMarquez: how much RAM do your clients have?
<sbalneav> alkisg: 64 meg
<sbalneav> but they're pure 486's
<alkisg> ok
<JuanMarquez> 32MB and CPU P2 450MHz
<JuanMarquez> Intel Board
<alkisg> JuanMarquez: you can't boot LTSP with 32 MB RAM
<alkisg> You need 64 MB
<alkisg> (at least, not LTSP 5.0)
<alkisg> And, P2 isn't a 486...
<nubae> :-)
<nubae> picky alkisg
<JZA> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> JZA: pong
<JZA> highvoltage: hi, so let's try to get some work done on OOo4Kids
<JZA> highvoltage: what can I do to help
<highvoltage> JZA: that's the attitude! What's the project's website/webpage/wikipage? is it this page? http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Education_Project/OOo4Kids
<highvoltage> (sorry I see it points me to http://wiki.ooo4kids.org/index.php/Main_Page on that page)
<JZA> yep
<JZA> we spin it off to it's own wiki
<JZA> http://download.ooo4kids.org/ is the download link
<highvoltage> JZA: I hope you're patient enough to bear with my ignorance a bit... how do translations work? can it use openoffice translations?
<JZA> highvoltage: yeah, we just have patches for specific diff
<highvoltage> ok downloading binaries first (going to kill my connection for a bit)
<JZA> ok
<highvoltage> ah, going nice and fast, will be finished in 3 minutes :)
<JZA> great
<highvoltage> JZA: is there currently a PPA or any kind of debian packages done for OOo4kids?
<mhall119|work> there are deb packages
<mhall119|work> but no ppa
<JuanMarquez>  can be generate hardy client in karmic server ltsp?????
<jza_> hi
<jza_> highvoltage: what are PPA?
<highvoltage> jza_: Personal Package Archive. it's a repository hosted in launchpad where you can host development packages
<jza_> highvoltage: is it somekind of proprietary debian/ubuntu thing?
<jza_> highvoltage: so is it a package or a tree?
<highvoltage> jza_: nope, although it only works with the debian packaging format so you wouldn't be able to use it with non-debian-like systems
<highvoltage> jza_: it's a place where you can host packages
<jza_> highvoltage: is it only works on debian, thats the definition of proprietary
<highvoltage> jza_: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA provides a pretty good overview
<jza_> highvoltage: I see so why do we want to be there?
<jza_> if we already have a development environment
<highvoltage> jza_: you certainly don't want to move your development environment to a ppa
<jza_> highvoltage: ok
<highvoltage> jza_: however, getting a package into a PPA is very commonly the first step towards getting it into Ubuntu
<jza_> highvoltage: so is like cooker for mandriva
<highvoltage> jza_: it allowes users to easily install and test the package and also more developers to see it so that it can be in the best shape possible when included in the distribution(s)
<highvoltage> jza_: yes, almost like cooker!
<highvoltage> jza_: except that every developer has their own little cooker
<jza_> highvoltage: I see
<jza_> highvoltage: and it has to be derived from launchpad? or we can put that repo on our own server?
<jza_> highvoltage: by our own I mean any server
 * jza_ clicking on the url
<jza_> ok got it
<jza_> is like CWS (Child Workspace)
<highvoltage> jza_: yep, it doesn't prevent you from hosting the package(s) anywhere else. you could even use debmirror to automate the mirroring of it to any ohter server.
<JZA> highvoltage: ok I will talk to eric about this, to see what we can do. He is the core developer of the build guy.
<JZA> highvoltage: I am sure we can do something about this.
<highvoltage> JZA: great. feel free to point Eric to here and #ubuntu-motu as well if he's interested in learning packaging.
#edubuntu 2010-03-03
<mgariepy> morning all
<Jzarecta> highvoltage: hi, so I talked with eric about the PPA and basically we lack much resources so you are free to create PPA but we are not able to do this work for the moment.
<JZA> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> * edubuntu meeting starting in 5 minutes
<mhall119|work> no, pygame session is happening in 5
<mhall119|work> you can't ask me to chose between them
<highvoltage> you don't have to choose
<highvoltage> you can just do both :D
<highvoltage> I'm not sure how useful I'll be, I'm not feeling too well today I think I'll go to sleep directly afterwards
<highvoltage> let's move over...
<highvoltage> sbalneav: meeping
<sbalneav> highvol/win 9
<alkisg> irssi sucks :D
 * stgraber would have done alt+9, thanks to irssi's key bindings
<highvoltage> yeah me too.
<highvoltage> well the same keybindings would work for alkisg in pidgin as well :)
<alkisg> Except that mouse clicking is easier than window counting.... :D
<highvoltage> oops, speaking of windows, I'm not supposed to be in this one...
<sbalneav> back here
<sbalneav> So, is there no bottom panel any more by default?
 * alkisg had some problems with fat clients and local storage (usb sticks, cds, local disks)... should I mention that in #ubuntu-meeting? or here?
<sbalneav> Looking at the "brand" page, doesn't seem to be.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: hmm, I didn't notice it because I don't usually have a bottom panel
<highvoltage> sbalneav: I wonder where the window list will be then
<highvoltage> (mine is usually at the top with everything else, but it doesn't seem to be in the screenshots)
<highvoltage> sbalneav: peerhaps there's a big dock surprise coming too :)
<sbalneav> I haven't done a gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panels for a while.
<JZA> highvoltage: hi
<highvoltage> hi JZA
<JZA> highvoltage: did you got my msg about PPA?
<highvoltage> JZA: I did indeed, I think it's something we should work on for Ubuntu 10.10
<JZA> ok
<highvoltage> JZA: and maybe even keep it ppa-only. I guess we'll have to discuss the details. it will depend on how complicated it's going to be to maintain and whether we'll have enough interested people to maintain it
<highvoltage> JZA: for Lucid the deadlines are already quite tight, but at least there aren't any freezes on PPA's so we can work on that any time
<JZA> highvoltage: wouldnt the deb be enough to just put it on the repo?
<highvoltage> JZA: I ran it and looked at the features list... I was just wondering whether the changes could be implemented in OOo with a plugin instead?
<JZA> highvoltage: no
<JZA> highvoltage: we take code out of OOo
<JZA> highvoltage: extensions are about putting code in OOo
<sbalneav> heh, from LaserJock:
<sbalneav> 'I don't see how deep purple background with dark window background is "light"'
<highvoltage> LaserJock FTW
<sbalneav> I was a little more brusque.  He said "So out with brown and in with purple"?
<sbalneav> I said:
<sbalneav> "Yeah, we seem to be sticking with "colours you can see in puke""
<highvoltage> JZA: a debian package is enough to have it included in a ppa, having it in the archives comes with smoe more responsibility
<sbalneav> That's the last negative thing I'll say :)
 * sbalneav zips mouth
<JZA> highvoltage: I guess thats where mhall119|work will help us with
<sbalneav> So, I can probably host another bug day.....
 * sbalneav looks at calendar
<highvoltage> sbalneav: no matter how wonderful or terrible they make the default theme I'm going to change it to what I want it to look like anyway
<highvoltage> JZA: *nod*
<sbalneav> Wednesday the 10'ths looking good.
<sbalneav> I'll post something to the list.
<highvoltage> JZA: obviously it would be nice to ultimately have it in the archives, so perhaps at some points we should look at automated daily builds and a strategy for having security updates, etc for when we're ready to get it in the archives. I'll poke some OOo package maintainers, they might be able to look at it some time and also give some tips
<highvoltage> sbalneav: it does indeed
 * stgraber is scared about having twice the worst package to maintain in the archive ;)
<sbalneav> Which of us went to London to work on the new art?
<sbalneav> stgraber: what package is that, and corollory question, which is the worst?
<highvoltage> stgraber: which is why I tend to think that it's probably going to stay PPA-only for a while :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: at least it would be easier for ubuntu users to instaall if it's in a PPA
<highvoltage> (sorry for all the duplicate letters- stupid wireless keyboard's fault)
<highvoltage> I guess the mozilla stuff and gnome must be in the same level of nightmarish as OOo
<stgraber> sbalneav: I did
<stgraber> sbalneav: that'd be OpenOffice.org as it always fail for weird reasons on some architectures and takes over 13 hours to build, for a hundreds of megs of sources and tens of binary packages :)
<alkisg> stgraber: got any thoughts on why I can't use local devices on fat clients ("not authorized"), or any advice on how would I debug that?
<stgraber> sbalneav: I flew to London on Saturday, spent Sunday and Monday there and flew to Switzerland on Tuesday (I'm currently in Europe at the moment)
<sbalneav> stgraber: Cool
<stgraber> alkisg: I'd say it may be a polkit issue though I don't really know how to debug that (and I'm 7000km away from one of my thin clients or LTSP setup :))
<sbalneav> stgraber: ah, yeah, I'd agree.  oo.o would be a bear.
<alkisg> stgraber: thanks.... I'm afraid it might be that the user is put in the fuse group *after* logon, so a logoff would be needed to take effect, which can't happen :-/
<alkisg> Ugh, ltspfsd can't be removed for fat clients, as ltsp-client depends on it
<stgraber> alkisg: well, as fat clients can be converted back to thin clients using a simple env variable, I'd like to still have ltspfsd around :)
<alkisg> stgraber: Sure, I just wanted to test if it works without it
<nubae> alkisg: re: fatclient, check my source... there is something in there to enable local devices and take enable it in polkit
<alkisg> Ah, nice, /me looks... (I hope that works for polkit-1 in karmic+...)
<alkisg> Nah, no /usr/share/PolicyKit folder in my Lucid
<stgraber> alkisg: /usr/share/polkit-1/ ?
<alkisg> It's hal specific anyway, should be deprecated now, but I'll look..
<alkisg> stgraber: changing every "no" to "yes" in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy enabled me to mount a usb stick. I'll try to finetune it - what do we want? To patch that file on the runtime depending on DENY_LOCALDEV_* ?
<alkisg> Or just enable any user to mount anything?
<stgraber> would be great if we could make that match DENY_LOCALDEV
<alkisg> k, I'll give it a shot tomorrow.
<alkisg> I'll also try to prevent ltspfsd from starting for fat clients...
<alkisg> (ah, it's *our* source, so we could just check for /etc/ltsp/ltsp_fat_chroot :P)
<alkisg> Nah for LTSP_FATCLIENT
<stgraber> nope, having /etc/ltsp/ltsp_fat_root doesn't mean you're running a fat client. It means the default is fat client
<stgraber> you should let ltspfsd run as usual but simply not mount anything in the local session when it's a fat client
<alkisg> Why not save the resources?
<stgraber> because I want them to be mounted on the remote server !
<alkisg> ...and completely prevent it from running?
<stgraber> otherwise ltsp-remoteapps won't work properly
<alkisg> k
<stgraber> If I start a remote openoffice, I'm expecting to have /media working as it should
<alkisg> I'll take a look but I'm not experienced with that part of the code, so if you could take care of that instead, that would be best...
#edubuntu 2010-03-04
<mgariepy> morning
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> morning mgariepy and sbalneav
<mgariepy> morning highvoltage and sbalneav ;)
<yotux> is there a log file for thin clients on the edubuntu server
#edubuntu 2010-03-05
<joerg> hi
<vmlintu> joerg: hi
<joerg> vmlintu, hi
<mgariepy> hi everybody
<Ahmuck> after a update yesterday, upon reboot i got a login screen with no names, just a brown box and a background.  any ideas?
<sbalneav> Ahmuck: Eww, sounds like something up with gdm
<sbalneav> can you still long in on one of the text consoles?
<Ahmuck> yep
<Ahmuck> ya, i think gdm got nuked, but not sure why
<Ahmuck> is there a way to "reset" gdm?
#edubuntu 2010-03-06
 * Ahmuck bumps sbalneav
<d3vin> can you install edubuntu 7.04 like a wubi inside xp?
#edubuntu 2010-03-07
<joerg> hi
<HedgeMage> hi
<joerg> how are u doing? :)
<HedgeMage> Not bad, you?
<adm> hi good nigth
<adm> i need help from install
<adm> edubuntu
<alkisg> adm: where exactly?
<adm> alkisg: for instalation
<alkisg> adm: ok, what is your problem?
<adm> is necessary sudo apt-cdrom add ?
<alkisg> What version are you using?
<adm> alkisg: 8.09
<adm> 8.04
<alkisg> Do you have the addon cd? Or just the iso?
<adm> yes
<alkisg> Then just insert the CD in your drive
<adm> i put cdrom
<alkisg> You don't need to open a console...
<adm> in drive
<adm> a shortcut is created in desktop
<adm> edubuntu 8.04 E
<adm> and stop
<alkisg> Don't you see a dialog prompting you to install software?
<adm> no
<adm> shortcut is created and stop
<alkisg> Isn't there some option if you right click on the cd icon that came up on the desktop?
<adm> manual mode ?
<alkisg> No, something about installing software from this disk..
<adm> and synaptic ? possible ?
<alkisg> Yes, but it's more difficult
<alkisg> Is that gnome?
<adm> yes
<adm> right click icon ... i chose that option ?
<alkisg> Yes
<adm> what ?
<alkisg> Here's a how-to with screenshots: http://edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<adm> start addon package not appear
<adm> (first screenshot)
<adm> start addon installer
<adm> dialog not show
<adm> what i start a dialog manually ?
<adm> right click in icon ?
<adm> tank you for help, i am not speak english, come from brazil
<thunsucker> wow.....i've never setup edubuntu and the 3.3g downoad surprised me
#edubuntu 2011-02-28
<maco> highvoltage: given there are no other lesson packs yet, i'm not going to worry about trying for a freeze exception on that feature. just going to fix the current build brokenness
<highvoltage> maco: which feature is that?
<maco> highvoltage: making it able to handle having >1 lesson pack installed
<maco> there are no other lesson packs
<highvoltage> maco: do you still think we should remove it from edubuntu for natty? It had just occured to me that we haven't gotten round to it yet
<maco> could do
<maco> i really /ought/ to get it translateable and more-lesson-packs-able
<highvoltage> ah and gally doesn't start up in natty either
<highvoltage> maco: it still crases and says that it cannot import name Ui_TwoPanes
<maco> highvoltage: yeah thats the buildy bug i have to fix
<highvoltage> ah
<maco> one command in the setup.py is failing
<highvoltage> maco: well if it's going to work we might as well include it, right?
<maco> looks like the compiler now takes different arguments to build
<maco> the .ui --> .py compiler (pykdeuic4)
<maco> sure, unless there are CD size problems...
<maco> i know it pulls in stupid amounts of deps and need to talk to debian's kde team aobut working with them to slim stuff down
<highvoltage> at least edubuntu is on a DVD, and I think there's 2GB or so still available :)
<highvoltage> yeah we get most of the kde cruft via the kde-edu packages already.
#edubuntu 2011-03-01
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage-test> ok, webchat still works at least :)
#edubuntu 2011-03-02
<Gulfstream> what does edubuntu have that is for pre-k age children?
<Gulfstream> any educational games?
<patrickmw> stgraber, highvoltage: hello, I am testing to latest iso and I am having some difficulties.  any one available to assist?
<stgraber> patrickmw: highvoltage will be there in a sec ;)
<highvoltage> patrickmw: is that with ltsp-live on i386?
<patrickmw> highvoltage: that and a few other things
<highvoltage> patrickmw: I noticed you started the test and didn't mark it as passed or failed yet :)
<patrickmw> highvoltage: i've been troubleshooting it for a while
<highvoltage> patrickmw: well, just shout, we're listening :)
<patrickmw> I am doing all my testing in vbox at the moment.  Do you know id edubuntu has had problems running in a virtual environment in the past?
<highvoltage> patrickmw: I did most of the testing in libvirt(kvm) and do some testing in VirtualBox from time to time
<patrickmw> ok, just wanted to rule that out
<highvoltage> patrickmw: I don't have any problems, what happens in your case?
<patrickmw> while running ltsp live the VM hangs during the configuration step
<highvoltage> patrickmw: how much RAM do you have assigned to the VM?
<patrickmw> I have 512
<patrickmw> 32 vram
<highvoltage> that would explain it
<highvoltage> Edubuntu is quite hungry on RAM in the live session
<highvoltage> we've been working on improving it
<patrickmw> ok, what do you recommend?
<highvoltage> but you'll need about 1GB (on the safe side) if you want to try LTSP Live
<highvoltage> maybe 900MB, I haven't tested yet after the latest round of improvement
<patrickmw> thank you.  based on the behavior I've been experiencing I should have tried that.  I will run these tests again with the new settings.  I will shout if I get stuck
<highvoltage> patrickmw: ok, great
<patrickmw> highvoltage: I am not having any luck getting my live session to connect to my internal network with my 2nd nic. Did you have to do any additional config for the nic?
<alkisg> patrickmw: can you put your dnsmasq configuration file to pastebin?
<patrickmw> highvoltage: ok got it. thanks. just had to configure it manually
<patrickmw> highvoltage: is that what you would expect most users to do?
<highvoltage> patrickmw: no, usually it should work automatically. sometimes there are some problems if you run ltsp live before network manager has settled down
<highvoltage> patrickmw: I want to make that a bit more robust before the beta, since we know how to get network manager's status
<patrickmw> highvoltage: I'm starting to see why I was volunteered to test ltsp by my team :)  For those of us that don't work on this stuff a lot its a bit tricky. thanks for you help
<highvoltage> patrickmw: yeah, thanks a lot!
<highvoltage> patrickmw: which team is that, btw? the qa team?
<highvoltage> patrickmw: for natty+1 will have a more complete GTK app for ltsp live. the current implementation of it would've ideally been phased out by now, but you can't always get to everything you wanted to in a realease :)
<patrickmw> highvoltage: yes, the qa team.  looking forward to what's next! take care
<highvoltage> you too, patrickmw
#edubuntu 2011-03-03
<mhall119> highvoltage: what's the status of Gnome in Edubuntu?
<mhall119> I trued the "classic desktop" session in the Natty desktop daily, and it was all kinds of wonky
<ball> hello JanC
<highvoltage> mhall119: please elaborate
<mhall119> highvoltage: window menus were "unified" at the top, gsettings daemon was crashing
<mhall119> some other stuff failing
<highvoltage> mhall119: wgat do you mean by unified at the top? do you have a screenshot?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I'm going ro shut down in a bit, if you have some time it would be nice if you file bugs and link them on the iso tracker!
<mhall119> highvoltage: it was in a VM, so I'm not sure if that's the problem, I'll try and get a screenshot
<highvoltage> mhall119: I saw the gsettings bug too, but that's a common ubuntu bug, not completely sure what you meant with the menu issues yet though
<mhall119> highvoltage: I'll try and get you a screenshot
<mhall119> no time this morning though
<mhall119> why are the last 2 weeks of work always the busiest?
<highvoltage> where do you work again?
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<mhall119> highvoltage: Moffitt for now
<highvoltage> mgariepy: did you see there's a contact mail in french, I guess that's just for you :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/8035/edubuntu.png
<mhall119> are the menus going to be "unified" in the top panel on the classic Gnome session?
<mhall119> like they are in that screenshot?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I guess you're probably either talking about the change from the gnome-menu-bar to the gnome-main-menu or the global menus. both are defaults we inherit from the Ubuntu classic desktop session
<mhall119> highvoltage: was talking about global menus
<mhall119> I thought the "classic" session was going to stay the way it was in 10.10, guess not totally
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok, yeah I initially thought so too, I guess I missed some UDS logs or desktop team discussion or something
<mhall119> that'll change the way I do the gnome session then...
<mhall119> 'cause I was using the top panel for the task list
<mhall119> highvoltage: when is feature freeze?
<highvoltage> mhall119: we can technicall change it back, but diverting from Ubuntu much will just cause us some other problems
<highvoltage> mhall119: last week
<mhall119> :(
<highvoltage> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Devel/RoadMap
<mhall119> I've been so busy...
<mhall119> okay, this weekend I'm working on Qimo, come hell or high water
<highvoltage> heh, you're starting to sound like me
<mhall119> would it kill someone to just add an 8th day to the week?
<highvoltage> it won't work, work that needs to be done will just expand to fill the time
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> qimo _is_ work that needs to be done
<doctormo> highvoltage: Ping
<highvoltage> doctormo: Pong
<highvoltage> doctormo: been meaning to ping you first, this week has just been crazy :)
<doctormo> highvoltage: I've about to show you a first draft image.
<highvoltage> doctormo: fire away
<doctormo> It's still a bit dark and there are things that need working on. But http://divajutta.com/doctormo/art/edu/perspective.png
<highvoltage> doctormo: wow, that's much more than I expected for a first draft... nice
<highvoltage> doctormo: it has a kind of magical feel to it, you're right about the dark part though
<highvoltage> doctormo: then again, dark is good, we need contrast with our pale panels
<doctormo> Thanks, put it up on your desktop and ponder what you'd like to tweak.
<highvoltage> done
<highvoltage> I'm putting together the pieces of http://edubuntu.org/2011-03-03/edubuntu-1104-alpha-3-released
<highvoltage> let me know if there's anything I'm missing!
<highvoltage> Edubuntu 11.04a3 has been released: http://edubuntu.org/2011-03-03/edubuntu-1104-alpha-3-released
<nothingman> Hey, all
<nothingman> I was trying to get android booting from one of my servers to a client earlier
<nothingman> Anyone here have experience with using a squash file over ftp?
<nothingman> Or should i maybe use http?
<highvoltage> you might need to provide a bit more detail there :)
#edubuntu 2011-03-04
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
#edubuntu 2011-03-06
<highvoltage> http://www.ipo.gov.uk/t-find-number?detailsrequested=C&trademark=E4541678
<highvoltage> that section 9 is quite funny
<highvoltage> "Computer software; publications downloadable from the Internet relating to computers
<highvoltage> and computer programs;
<highvoltage> digital music downloadable from the Internet;
<highvoltage> (and)
<highvoltage> mouse mats."
<highvoltage> So I guess Edubuntu Mouse Mats is the next part of Canonicals big plan :)
<highvoltage> ogra: they finally named a arm device after you :p - http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/06/olivetti-launches-olipad-tablet-second-coming-of-the-typewriter/
* stgraber changed the topic of #edubuntu to: Edubuntu - http://www.edubuntu.org | Try Edubuntu WebLive! http://edubuntu.org/weblive | wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/Edubuntu | 10.10 is released!, see http://www.edubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | Help out with bugs: http://tinyurl.com/EduBugs | LTSP questions? also try #ltsp
#edubuntu 2012-02-27
<holloway_> Hi, I've installed the LTSP server and I've got 4 client machines. So I'm supposed to use something like http://ipxe.org/ right? If I don't control the dhcp server is it possible to boot the clients off the the LTSP server?
<holloway_> The situation is where there's a school-wide DHCP server, and this is an experiment for them where I'd prefer not to have to tamper with that.
<holloway_> So if I can just configure the clients to point to a particular IP address, or mac address, then that would be good, but I don't know if that's possible. Is it?
 * holloway_ wondering whether to repeat my LTSP question for sagaci
<holloway_> probably not then
<holloway_> anyone here familiar with LTSP installs... ?
<alkisg> Hello, please don't ask to ask a question, but directly ask it instead
<holloway_> I've installed the LTSP server and I've got 4 client machines. So I'm supposed to use something like http://ipxe.org/ right? My question is if I don't control the dhcp server is it possible to boot the clients off the the LTSP server?
<alkisg> holloway_: can you join #ltsp where we have all the factoids there for quick answers?
<alkisg> Type: /j #ltsp
<holloway_> will do, thanks
<ogra_> highvoltage, stgraber... i'm getting pings about my IRC ops membership for this channel to expire soon, does it make any sense for me to stay in this team (as fallback OP or similar) else i will just let it expire
<stgraber> ogra_: well, you usually are in #edubuntu so it's always good to have ops when something goes wrong
<highvoltage> ogra_: yep, please renew or let us know if we have to extend it for you
<ogra_> renewed ...
<highvoltage> wunderbar
<motst> any suggestion on how to install ubuntu 64 bit on a sony vaio z series
<jbicha> motst: try #ubuntu
#edubuntu 2012-02-29
<raju> some one please help me with thin clients installation
<capecarnation> will edubuntu run fine on a machine with 256MB ram and a 2.5GHz Intel Celeron?  that machine will 'crawls' under windows, pinguy os, etc.  we just bought a second laptop computer and now want to pass down this old tower machine to our five year old son and he is excited to have his own computer :)
<tsimpson> 256 MB is a little low, but it should chug along. though the only real test is to try it and see
<tsimpson> having said that, there are a couple of low-memory variants. like, xubuntu and lubuntu
<capecarnation> okay, i really appreciate you getting back to me.  i am admittedly new to this ... okay, i've gone back and forth between windows and linux for years, too dumb to master linux but smart enough to know that windows is a headache.
<tsimpson> newer OSs generally want more and more RAM as they progress, so the mainstream desktops like GNOME and KDE may struggle on low memory systems. but xfce (xubuntu) and lxde (lubuntu) are designed to be low memory, so applications will have more resources available to them
<capecarnation> wasn't xubuntu dropped from development funding, and handed over to the community?  i've not seen lubuntu.  that old machine was running ubuntu 11.x and it really was slow.  i'm not sure if the motherboard will take bigger ram, would it make much of a difference if it did?
<tsimpson> I don't think xubuntu was ever commercially supported by Canonical, but that doesn't mean it stopped
<tsimpson> more RAM generally will make your system more responsive, but it's not always that simple
<capecarnation> looks like the machine will take up to 1GB, if i got that would the crawling stop or be at a minimum?
<capecarnation> i thought i had read that xbuntu had been commercially supported for 7 years ( or something like that ) and that they just said "enough, it's failing".  i might be thinking of another distribution.
<tsimpson> 1GB is usually sufficient, especially for "normal" use
<capecarnation> i have used kde, gnome and fluxbox, and might have seen xfce.  how do xfce and lxde compare to kde and gnome in terms of user interaction?
<capecarnation> i appreciate you taking the time to help me with this.  i really don't want to throw that old computer away.  it broke my hear tonight when we were at best buy and our son was asking me "can i get a laptop?" :)
<tsimpson> I find xfce a little too space, especially when coming form a fuller GUI experience like gnome and KDE
<tsimpson> but lxde is a nice interface
<tsimpson> I suppose, just in terms of looks, lxde is more of a KDE style interface
<tsimpson> that is, it has a panel at the bottom, and one main menu where you launch applications from
<tsimpson> I haven't actually used xfce in a while, was a little put off by the very space interface
<tsimpson> I found lxde quite usable though
<capecarnation> i am taking a look at lxde, thank you :)
<capecarnation> is unity installed along with lubuntu?  i loathe unity.
<tsimpson> no, unity is only on "Ubuntu"
<capecarnation> ok, good :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: I see debconf 13 will be in switzerland :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: oh, was Vaumarcus the winning town?
<highvoltage> stgraber: Riga, Latvia
<highvoltage> (bbl)
<stgraber> highvoltage: you're confusing? :)
<stgraber> without a question mark even :)
<stgraber> if it's in Vaumarcus, NE, then it's roughly 30min walking distance from my parent's place and I've been to the proposed location several times (Le Camp) and have friends living a few minutes away ;)
<highvoltage> stgraber: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/publicity/announcements/en/drafts/dc13-in-switzerland.wml?revision=3244&view=markup
<stgraber> highvoltage: cool, I'll definitely arrange to be there then ;)
<highvoltage> stgraber: :D
<stgraber> weblive is down, transferring the VMs to another server, ETA 1.5 hours
<anjar_95> Could any of you take a look on Miramath? It looks like a good alternative to MathCad, which is used in many schools/colleges.
<anjar_95> https://sourceforge.net/projects/miramath
<highvoltage> anjar_95: it doesn't seem to be packaged yet, but we can look into it for a future release
<highvoltage> python + qt. nice. for a moment I was scared it's going to be java :)
<anjar_95> I think it's good, but I haven't tried it yet. I've trouble installing it.
#edubuntu 2012-03-01
<stgraber> and weblive is back online on the new server
<highvoltage> good morning
#edubuntu 2012-03-02
<highvoltage> ogra_: everytime I see an android with fancy clocks I'm reminded of what you said about android devices :)
<highvoltage> (like http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/02/zdnet-korea-say-the-samsung-galaxy-siii-is-launching-april/ )
#edubuntu 2012-03-03
<highvoltage> fp
<alkisg> stgraber: hi there, I'm reading http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<alkisg> That dnsmasq thing broke our installations as we were using dnsmasq as a normal dns server, and now there's a conflict
<alkisg> Which package should I be looking for a workaround? /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf doesn't exist in my old precise installation, maybe some postinst saw that I was already using dnsmasq and didn't do it for me?
#edubuntu 2013-02-25
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'm going to decline the confirmed JZ Software deployment submissions
<highvoltage> stgraber: they seem incomplete / not useful
<stgraber> highvoltage: agreed
<highvoltage> stgraber: someone also emailed and said that they couldn't authenticate with the nx client - same problem I seem to have had
<highvoltage> I didn't figure out why it didn't work for me in the end
<stgraber> highvoltage: yeah, I saw that one. Not very high on my priority list though. I still think something's broken in the Drupal plugin, possibly related to the aggressive caching we do.
<stgraber> anyway, moving forward we'll drop NX and just provide an x2go session file and link to the client for all platforms
<highvoltage> stgraber: is it perhaps a good idea to disable weblive with a message for a bit? especially considering that our servers will probably dissappear soon?
<stgraber> highvoltage: well, weblive still appears to have worked fine for a few hundred users and the software-center integration is still fine for < 13.04
<highvoltage> stgraber: ah good
<alkisg> highvoltage: hi - could you remove me from the contact@edubuntu.org list? I don't think I can help in any of those mails, and I don't even have access to the pages in edubuntu.org where it links, to add sites etc
<highvoltage> alk<tab>
<highvoltage> stgraber: ^^^ alkisg wants to be removed from the list, not sure what he means by the edubuntu.org links, I'm pretty sure he can access all of them, but otherwise I think he could just get edit rights if that would help
<stgraber> highvoltage: actually, he's not in the ~edubuntu-website team so doesn't have website access ;)
<highvoltage> stgraber: I meant... he can access the website just like any other person can, so there's no reason why he couldn't paste links
<highvoltage> :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: ah, sure, he might be pretty confused by the deployments e-mails
<stgraber> as those he can't do anything about it
<highvoltage> aaah, right
<highvoltage> did he even get those?
<stgraber> yep, they're being sent to contact
<highvoltage> well, I'll talk to him about it when he's online again then
<prp-e> HI
#edubuntu 2013-02-26
<jbicha> highvoltage: ping
<jbicha> actually it's late so I'll catch you later...I had some gnome-panel patches I wanted to get reviewed
<highvoltage> jbicha: ah great, ping me when you're back
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694625
<ubottu> Gnome bug 694625 in general "Add a GNOME Fallback session" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694607
<ubottu> Gnome bug 694607 in general "panel: move clock back between notification area and user menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692764
<ubottu> Gnome bug 692764 in invest-applet "invest-applet: use /usr/bin/python instead of /usr/bin/env python" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#edubuntu 2013-02-27
<kamilnadeem> highvoltage: You there brother?
#edubuntu 2013-02-28
<moultonr> I might be homeschooling my kids in the near future.  Is edubuntu all I need?  It looks like this is geared more toward a computer lab situation, but I'll admit I haven't delved too much into it yet.  Are there just some packages I'd add to a regular ubuntu install to make it the same?
<lamefun> Edubuntu should add DRM by default! I know that DRM is often misused by musical giants and holywood, but it could benefit the cuture and scientific progress of humanity greatly: what else could offer to end all school truancy forever?
#edubuntu 2013-03-01
<lamefun> I think Edubuntu should include DRM by default. I know that DRM is often misused by big media, but it can do a thing that no other technology can do: end school truancy and school essay plagiarism foerver! That'd greatly benefit the culture and the scientific progress.
<highvoltage> lamefun: which specific DRM support are you referring to?
<lamefun> Ability DRM-based curriculum-enforcing barrier that government could use to enforce curriculum. Eg. `gcc main.c` where main.c contains `struct`: `You haven't been taught the keyword 'struct' yet, wait until you've been taught it`. Or `wikipadia/Meiosis`: `Prerequesties for the topic 'Meiosis' are: 'DNA structure', 'Mitosis', ...`.
<lamefun> uh never mind
<ogra_> highvoltage, reading your mail it looks like you didnt get that there wont be a 13.04
<highvoltage> ogra_: yeah I actually meant 12.10
<ogra_> ah :)
<harrisr> Always have your stuff when you need it with @Dropbox. Sign up for free! http://db.tt/GEUdip68 just sign up and install dropbox so we both get space
#edubuntu 2013-03-02
<nanoshark> hi all
#edubuntu 2013-03-03
<jbicha> highvoltage: I'd like to commit https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694625
<ubottu> Gnome bug 694625 in general "Add a GNOME Fallback session" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<highvoltage> jbicha: ah, nice. there's some talk (in a group email, I'm going to create a new mailing list soon (as in, tomorrow)) to rename gnome fallback
<highvoltage> jbicha: so with that it might be a good time to reintroduce that
<highvoltage> jbicha: I'm off to bed now, but I'll keep that tab open so that I can check it out tomorrow. I'm thinking that it might be good for you to have commit rights to the git branch as well
<jbicha> highvoltage: you're not in Canada then?
<jbicha> I can do a few commits but I don't want to commit to being a maintainer
#edubuntu 2014-02-24
<TheProf> Hello.  I've asked over in the ltsp with no luck but since I'm using edubuntu I thought to ask here also - changes in my lts.conf is being ignored.  How can this be fixed please?
<highvoltage> hi th<tab>
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> How can I make an installer that offers KDE Plasma instead of Unity or GNOME ?
<ovidiu-florin> How ca this be achieved?
#edubuntu 2014-02-25
<stgraber> highvoltage: will you have some time for Beta 1 this week?
<Sombracier> so, is there anyone here?
<Sombracier> no?
<sombracier> is there anyone here?
<highvoltage> stgraber: yes
#edubuntu 2014-02-27
<stgraber> highvoltage: I've just done minimal testing of both images and they appear to work, though there's some massive memory leak going on in my VMs...
<stgraber> highvoltage: there's one issue we need to resolve in edubuntu-live though, the fallback session isn't properly set in lightdm as the configuration tool for lightdm was apparently dropped...
<stgraber> I put it on my todo and will fix later this week
<highvoltage> stgraber: I ran into some trouble and haven't tested them yet, but have them downloaded at least so will run through it now...
#edubuntu 2014-02-28
<sebsebseb> hi
#edubuntu 2015-02-23
 * cbx33 blinks
<cbx33> long time no see y'all
<cbx33> hey ajmitch, highvoltage , ogra_
<highvoltage> hey cbx33 o/
<cbx33> yo dude
<cbx33> how are ya?
<highvoltage> doing good thanks and you?
<highvoltage> been a long time indeed!
<cbx33> yeh good
<cbx33> I see your posts pop up on Google+ :)
<cbx33> so I keep tabs on ya :)
<highvoltage> ditto
<highvoltage> cbx33: but for some reason I'm not sure what you've been up to :p
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> bit of this....bit of that
<cbx33> not so much Open source stuff of late
<cbx33> but starting to get back into a few things
<cbx33> got a few projects on the go
<cbx33> but work is much more of a technical challenge now ;) - so I find I don't necessarily need to do as much outside of it
<highvoltage> ah I get that
<notegood> please someone help us , we lack wifi drivers for dell latitude 4one 510 , a little old but serve to equip libraries network www.notegood.org www.comperte.org
<notegood> dell D510 ipw2200 module
#edubuntu 2015-02-28
<Kyros> good evening :-)
<Kyros> May I ask one of you to kindly help me on the edubuntu installation please?
<Kyros> I have installed Lubuntu on an old family laptop of a friend and want to install edubuntu preschool edition on it as well
<Kyros> Lubuntu has version 14.04
<Kyros> Unfortunately there are no edubuntu packages available in the Lubuntu Software Center application
<Kyros> ... and I couldn't find the ppa source information on the Edubuntu website by now. Can anyone here help me with this please?
<highvoltage> hey Kyros
<Kyros> hi :-)
<highvoltage> look for ubuntu-edu in software center
<Kyros> yes, but unfortunately no result found there.
<Kyros> only edubuntu menu editor seems to remained there as a rest of old packages.
<highvoltage> Kyros: odd, did you update your pacakge indexes? (apt-get update)
<Kyros> yes, of course
<Kyros> Do you know the pps sources? So I could add them.
<Kyros> ppa
<highvoltage> and if you do something like "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-edu-preschool" in a terminal, what happens?
<highvoltage> it's not in a ppa, it's directly in the ubuntu archives
<Kyros> thank you... seem this works
<Kyros> strange that this wasn't shown in the software center
<Kyros> thank you very much for your kind help, highvoltage :-)
<highvoltage> yes, that's very odd, since it uses the same backend
<highvoltage> (bbl)
<Kyros> may I add another question?
<Kyros> Thank you again and good night to oyu all.
#edubuntu 2016-03-04
<searcher> Hello ist someone out there who can help me getting started with EDUBUNTU 14.04 (german version) I just installed [18:42] <searcher> the software "as is" [18:43] <searcher> and I expected to see and find typical EDUCation Software at my desktop. [18:43] <searcher> (The PC is prepared to be used from some kids - aged 8 to 10) [18:43] <searcher> Im not f
<searcher> <searcher> Hello ist someone out there who can help me getting started with EDUBUNTU 14.04 (german version) I just installed the software "as is" and I expected to see and find typical EDUCation Software at my desktop.  (The PC is prepared to be used from some kids - aged 8 to 10) Im not familiar with UBUNTU / Linux What I'm looking for is: Where do I find the education software? I just see at left hand "LIBRE WRITER, LIBRE CALC, LI
#edubuntu 2017-03-03
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 0.7.9-47-gc81ea53-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 0.7.9-47-gc81ea53-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-02-26
<shazzr> http://podium.gyldendal.no/mno1-4/2b#menuItem_11 <- Hvorfor virker ikke dette på Google Chrome?
#edubuntu 2018-02-27
<fretknot> Hello, is this a good place to find out more about ubuntu?
<fretknot> msg ALIS list *ubuntu*
#edubuntu 2018-03-01
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [17.2-35-gf576b2a2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.2-35-gf576b2a2-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [17.2-35-gf576b2a2-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 17.2-35-gf576b2a2-0ubuntu1~17.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-03-02
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [17.2-35-gf576b2a2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.2-35-gf576b2a2-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2020-03-01
<mrwc> have a question, a ubuntu pc duion duel core and it won't load x, any suggestions??
